#ubuntustudio 2010-07-26
<rocode_> What does Ubuntu Studio use as a network manager?
<rocode_> Nevermind. Solved my own issue.
<scott-work> if anyone can help test the amd64 ubuntu studio iso before the end of the week, it would be greatly appreciated :)   http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4242
<dodge_> hello.. please a little help. i was upgrading to to new distrubution. lost wifi signal, now update manager says im up to date. but im not there is a new distrubution. how to i reset it so it says theres a new upagrade please
<dodge_> even apt-get dist-upgrade does not find the new distro. im on 8. somthing. any help would be great, thanks :O)
<holstein> hey dodge_
 * holstein is on the phone.. but if you can hang for a sec :)
<dodge_> yes..
<dodge_> i can wait :O)
<holstein> dodge_: OK
<dodge_> ok
<holstein> so your on 8.04
<holstein> and you were upgrading
<holstein> and you lost connection
<dodge_> yep
<holstein> how far along were you?
<holstein> just DL'ing pacakges?
<dodge_> downloading updates only
<dodge_> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good
<dodge_> :O)
<holstein> have you restared?
<dodge_> no..
<holstein> dodge_: wait on that
<dodge_> guess i should restart?
<holstein> dodge_: have you opened synaptic?
<holstein> dodge_: nah, wait
<dodge_> no.. only update manager
<holstein> might not be able to get back in
<holstein> dodge_: open synaptic
<dodge_> i'll try
<holstein> and lets look at a few things
<dodge_> opend and reloaded
<holstein> OK
<holstein> go to settings - repositiories
<holstein> look under the updates tab
<holstein> and make sure it is set to LTS releases still
<dodge_> lookin
<holstein> LTS=long term support
<dodge_> normal
<holstein> look under the other software tab
<holstein> and see if you see the word 'hardy' there
<dodge_> shall i change it to LTS?>
<holstein> or lucid
<holstein> dodge_: i would
<holstein> but it doesnt matter really for your situation
<holstein> lucid is the next 'normal' release
<dodge_> third party software?
<holstein> and it is an LTS
<holstein> dodge_: yeah, i forget what it looked like back at hardy
<dodge_> lol
<holstein> but just look around in there
<holstein> and make sure you dont see any 'lucid'
<dodge_> under third party says.. Cdrom with Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<dodge_> or jaunty
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> dodge_: are you sure your running hardy?
<dodge_> not realy lol sorry
<holstein> dodge_: what you dont want to do is
<holstein> be on hardy
<dodge_> slight newb
<holstein> and be upgrading through to lucid
<holstein> that would take DAYS
<holstein> you want to go straight from hardy to lucid
<dodge_> maybe thats what ive been doing
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you cant go straight from intrepid to lucid
<holstein> you have to go intrepid to jaunty to karmic to lucid
<holstein> dodge_: if i were you
<dodge_> is there a way to just download the latest and fresh install without needing dvds/cd's?
<holstein> i would backup my DATA
<holstein> just to be safe
<dodge_> ok
<holstein> and then
<holstein> change that setting from 'normal releases' to 'lonf term support' releases
<holstein> and restart
<holstein> dodge_: restart AFTER you have your data backedup
<dodge_> dont have any this was fresh install from old cd.. nothing to loose
<holstein> you might not be able to get back in if your half-way between hardy and intrepid
<holstein> dodge_: COOL
<holstein> in my opinion
<holstein> the fresh install is always prefered
<holstein> and quicker
<holstein> dodge_: can you USB boot that machine?
<holstein> you can use unetbootin to make a bootable lucid USB stick
<dodge_> can do but no USB stick here :0/
<holstein> dodge_: hmmm
<holstein> dodge_: you cant make a CD/DVD either?
<dodge_> ill try restarting ... thanks for ur help, may b back in a min :P
<holstein> dodge_: :)
<dodge_> cheers
<dodge_> grrrrrr
<dodge_> still says im up-to-date. :O(
<asantoni> hey TheMuso, can we get PortAudio updated to latest SVN before 10.10? Also, we're working on prepping a new Mixxx release by August 1st
<holstein> dodge_: SO
<holstein> you could..
<holstein> go through the updates
<holstein> one by one
<holstein> if thats your only option
<dodge_> i could indeed :O) but still says im already up to date
<dodge_> one by one?
<holstein> change that setting back to 'normal releases'
<dodge_> done..
<holstein> dodge_: OH
<holstein> and it still says that?
<dodge_> yes.. weird. can u only check once a day? lol
<holstein> try running sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<holstein> dodge_: thats just how often update manager will check for you
<dodge_> i did but will try again now since reboot
<dodge_> nothing..
<holstein> hmmmm
 * holstein phone again... BB
<dodge_> hmmm
<dodge_> kk
<dodge_> found a dvd :O) will just download the new one lol
<dodge_> thanks for the support tho :O)
<zus> how can i get  the blender 2.5?
<zus> i only see the  2.49B stable? i do want to update
<holstein> zus: if you can find a .deb somewheres
<holstein> otherwise you got a build it
<zus> also if possible  how can i update the  python my 2.49B requires i tried to import paths and  i got an error and it said something about python counsole
<zus> holstein,  hey bud,
<holstein> :)
<zus> this is agrivating
<zus> :)
<holstein> yeah, thats the drag of being on the latest stable
<holstein> zus: have you checked falktx's PPA ?
<holstein> i know some newer versions are there
<holstein> and he seems to keep the breakage to a minimum
<zus> figured i may as well update, since  everything is in the wrong place depending on what tutorial i watch or diferent comands in fact i have a 2.49B tutorial  "R dont rotate i have to right lcick and hold to rotate...
<zus> falktx's ppa for  the  Kstudio?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> KXstudio
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
 * holstein is really unsure what exactly is in there
<zus> not  yet, i got an idea for making  money but i then need to learn blender and gimp ASAP
<holstein> sweet :)
<zus> turning my friends stand up into an animated set,...
<zus> with my own music
<holstein> great idea
<holstein> is there a #blender ?
<zus> im not sure
<zus> is there anything "extra" i need to download for  animations and logos in blender? or  is everything i would need out the box?
<zus> this is all i find http://www.blender.org/download/get-blender/
<holstein> blender is so far over my head
<holstein> i have no idea
<holstein> pipeman might know
<holstein> he's a graphics guy
<zus> man
<zus> there is a #blender, just joined
<zus> holstein,  thanks , i headed out c-ya later.
<TheMuso> asantoni: I'll see what I can do. Do you have a recomended svn revision, and does Debian have a newer version yet?
<asantoni> TheMuso: Just checked, Debian is still on a version from 2007
<asantoni> The PortAudio guys fixed this dreaded deadlock from hell bug 2 months ago that's been plaguing Mixxx for a while
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<asantoni> Thanks TheMuso
<asantoni> r1529 seems OK
<TheMuso> asantoni: Ok, so should I pull \latest SVN then? And np.
<asantoni> yeah 1529 is latest
<asantoni> Thanks! :)
<TheMuso> asantoni: No problem, will see about getting tat done this week.
<asantoni> TheMuso: Do you foresee any problems if we try to get at least a release candidate of our next major release out by August 1st?
<asantoni> I'll try to get our Debian guy to package it up as usual
<TheMuso> asantoni: No, feature freeze is August 12th afaik, let me check that.
<asantoni> ok, I'll send Paul Brossier an email just giving him a heads up and CC you on that
<TheMuso> Ok sounds good.
<TheMuso> Yep, August 12th.
<asantoni> Ok
<asantoni> We were shooting for the 10.04 feature freeze
<asantoni> that didn't go so well :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-27
<TheMuso> heh
<ScottL> TheMuso, would you like any help with that?  I would be happy to assist in any way i can
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-28
<Conzeit> hey all...I got a simple question. How can I auto-mount a NTFS file on boot in Lynx?
<Conzeit> err I mean a NTFS drive
<holstein> Conzeit: at boot you mean?
<Conzeit> hi holstein, yep
<Conzeit> I mean when I start ubuntu :p...I dont need it to be mounted before ubuntu starts heh
<holstein> well, auto-magically
<holstein> Conzeit: check out
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<holstein> scroll down to 'create a mount point'
<Conzeit> hahahahahaha
<Conzeit> thank you holstein
<Conzeit> and so holstein saves the day yet again
<holstein> :)
<holstein> Conzeit: i havent tried that with an NTSF drive
<holstein> but i do it with ext partitioned drives often
<Conzeit> hm...
<Conzeit> it doesnt mention ntfs only fat and ext
<holstein> Conzeit: you know how to edit if it doesnt work?
<holstein> if it wont boot
<holstein> you wont be able to get in
<holstein> you can just use a live CD
<holstein> or recovery console and use the command line to undo your changes to fstab
<holstein> http://cazatech.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/adding-a-ntfs-partition-to-fstab/
<holstein> ^^ that makes me think it will be fine though
<Conzeit> ah, great =D
<Conzeit> I searched around a bit and someone on another tutorial does it like this /dev/hda1 /windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<holstein> Conzeit: thats an old link i posted
<Conzeit> heh
<holstein> i was just looking for somebody saying it was possible
<Conzeit> oh I c
<holstein> im not sure about the locale bit
<Conzeit> should I still use ntfs-3g where you specify the disk format ?
<holstein> but that looks good
<Conzeit> ok
<Conzeit> I was thinking of skipping the locale bit
<holstein> seems uecessary
<holstein> un*
<Conzeit> yeah
<Conzeit> so it would be
<Conzeit> ugh
<Conzeit>  /dev/hda1 /windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<holstein> as long as you know how to find it with a live CD
<holstein> and fix it
<holstein> i say go for it :)
<Conzeit> hmmm
<Conzeit> I'll back it up just in case
<holstein> yeah, you can back up the old one
<holstein> OR
<holstein> #i added this
<holstein> then the line
<holstein> Conzeit: and you made the dir /windows?
<Conzeit> no I gave it the name of the drive
<holstein> i mean, the dir where you are going to mount the drive exists?
<Conzeit> yeah
<Conzeit> I created it.....following a tutorial
<holstein> thats about all i can think of then
<Conzeit> huh...tested it, apparently ntfs3g is an unvalid filesystem type
<holstein> try just ntsf
<Conzeit> ha
<Conzeit> worked! it was ntfs-3g instead of ntfs3g :p my bad
<holstein> OH yea
<holstein> i thought that was a typo
<Conzeit> gotta watch those typos on terminal XD
<holstein> :)
<Conzeit> hahaha
<Conzeit> hey do u do graphics mostly on studio too?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> audio
<Conzeit> ah cool
<Conzeit> got a gallery site or something I can check? =o
<holstein> i got a myspace
<holstein> i think ;)
<holstein> http://www.myspace.com/mikeholstein
<edakiri> Yay!  http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-color-manager  And the best part is, it does not use LCMS (Little Color Mangling System)
<edakiri> or does it?  liblcms is also linked
<nighmi> Hi, I've got problems with Rosegarden/Seq24 and Yoshimi/Zynaddsubfx. First starting jack via qjackctl, then starting Rosegarden and Yoshimi (or Seq24 instead of Rosegarden or Zynaddsubfx instead of Yoshimi) in either order will result in the synthesizer not producing any sound. It does work properly though when I don't start Rosegarden. Anyone got an idea on what to do?
<nighmi> the sound will return after I quit Rosegarden as well
<nighmi> that doesn't hold true for Seq24, though
<holstein> hello nighmi
<nighmi> hi
<holstein> theres a MIDI guy
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> [lsd]
<holstein> if you can catch him there, thats who i would ask
<nighmi> okay, thanks a lot
<holstein> nighmi: have you tried the virtual keyboard in yoshimi?
<nighmi> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<nighmi> as soon as I start Rosegarden or seq24, it won't play any sound at all
<nighmi> but if I don't start them, it's not problem
<holstein> OH
<nighmi> it's not a problem*
<holstein> nighmi: did you go and double check the routing?
<holstein> after launching them?
<holstein> maybe they grab the in's or out's
<holstein> and re-route them
<holstein> in a way that is *not* cool
<nighmi> well, I had a look at it, I'm not an expert about anything, but I thought as long as Yoshimi is connected to system, it ought to play sound
<holstein> should
<holstein> yeah, hmmm
<holstein> i know a lot of those packages are kinda 'in-flux'
<holstein> my friend [lsd] has some tutorials up http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> dont think any of them really apply to this scenario
<holstein> BUT he does a lot of MIDI in ubuntu
<nighmi> yes, I tried googling as well, but I didn't find anyone with exactly the same problems
<holstein> so if anyone would know about packages, and glitches and what works
<holstein> it would be him
<nighmi> yes, I'm going to ask him, thanks
<fling> how do i install ubuntustudio-rt?
<sixofour> is there any good program for converting audio from oen format to another? i ened aiff to mp3
<edakiri> fling: you mean the kernel?  it is a package with 'linux' in the name.
<edakiri> sixofour: 'sox' is one way
<sixofour> sox?
<edakiri> mp3?  yech.
<sixofour> btw, i know it kinda sounds retarded, but this is to be used on a windows machine ..heh
<sixofour> well windows and linux
<sixofour> if there exists such a program
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-29
<asantoni> TheMuso: I've just got a report that JACK is busted in PortAudio HEAD
<asantoni> apparently PortAudio r1522 is the last revision where it's working properly
<asantoni> so if you haven't already packaged PortAudio up, maybe r1522 is the revision to go with
<TheMuso> asantoni: Thanks, I've it packaged and am testing it, not with jack, but am testing it. Thanks for the heads up.
<asantoni> No, thank you!
<asantoni> Maybe this is a good time for me to rail on PortAudio for never making releases *ugh*
<TheMuso> You betcha.
<TheMuso> asantoni: DO you know anybody who is willing to test these packages? I.e to make sure the revision you state from svn does work with jack?
<TheMuso> Or has someone tested it?
<asantoni> TheMuso: bkgood in #mixxx tested it, but I can make a call for testers on our mailing list and get more testers
<TheMuso> asantoni: Please do.
<TheMuso> asantoni: I can put packages up somewhere if that helps.
<asantoni> Ok, give me a link and I'll send out an email right away
<TheMuso> Sure, will put them in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive this is for maverick. Will upload now, and they should be built shortly.
<asantoni> Great, thanks... email sent
<TheMuso> np
<agentsoul> I installed Ubuntustudio everything was fine, after the updates I couldn't start jack. Audiointerface is a Lexicon Alpha USB Device. Errormessage http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398701/
<agentsoul> One of the updates was a kernel
<holstein> hey agentsoul
<agentsoul> holstein are u from Germany
<holstein> did you try booting in using your old kernel?
 * holstein is from US
<agentsoul> OK because we have some Holsteins here in Germ, too
<holstein> yeah, its german
<agentsoul> at the moment I'm reinstalling Ubuntu-Studio to verify the problem
 * holstein has a lexicon omega
 * holstein doesnt use it anymore though
<holstein> agentsoul: when you get it going, and updated
<holstein> just try booting in with both kernels
<agentsoul> I had one, too but gave it away for an alpha. Omega was to heavy and needed a power source.
<agentsoul> yes I will try
<holstein> agentsoul: dont you have to build some kernel modules to use it?
<agentsoul> No, it is supported by ALSA
<holstein> AH
<holstein> should work then
<agentsoul> YES (should)
<agentsoul> is working fine with Pulse
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> what was the error?
<agentsoul> I can even open an old project in Adour and listen to it
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i see it up there
<agentsoul> I posted it above
<holstein> it might be this simple
<holstein> control open "hw:0" (No such file or directory)
<holstein> in Qjack setup
<holstein> you might need to specify the actual device
<holstein> again
<holstein> maybe there was a JACK update in there too
<agentsoul> OK I hope you are still online in maybe 40minutes. I'm reinstalling the whole thing at the moment and I will check the updates-list.
<agentsoul> thanks so far
<holstein> if im not, i'll be back soon
<draperon12> Hello every one! I want to know why Ardour will not start up and behave like a good boy. It gives an error message saying It could not start jack. So i install jack control thingie and it says it cannot connect to the server. This is so tiering, its late in the night and I wana make some quiet tunes (for the night). Thanks for the help, im using Ubuntu 10.04 and i cant wait till the meerkat is out
<draperon12> OMG!
<holstein> hey draperon12
<draperon12> only this much people
<draperon12> hi
<holstein> have you used JACK before?
<draperon12> never and it tears your mind appart
<holstein> do you have about 10 minutes?
<draperon12> umm, this sounds so professional yeah sure
<holstein> check out this link
<agentsoul> me too
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> its screenshots of jack
<holstein> so we know we are looking at the same things
<holstein> hey agentsoul
<draperon12> are you sure you arent a bot
 * holstein is not a bot ;)
<draperon12> Ummm... this is some smart bot
<holstein> lol
<holstein> draperon12: is this your internal sound card?
<holstein> that you want to use?
<draperon12> yes
<draperon12> yes
<holstein> draperon12: open a terminal and run uname -a
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> you can paste that back here
<holstein> it should be just a line or 2
<draperon12> Linux linux 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> OK
<holstein> draperon12: in the terminal
<draperon12> yeah
<holstein> type sudo adduser 'yourusername' audio
<holstein> if my user is b0b, i type
<holstein> sudo adduser b0b audio
<holstein> draperon12: it might say 'user is already a member of the audio group'
<draperon12> so yourusername = x when x is My login username
<holstein> yeah, whatever user your logged in as
<holstein> when you start the terminal it should say
<holstein> user@whatever
<draperon12> oh
<holstein> b0b@machinex
<draperon12> I have to put the local name to
<holstein> you can do this in the GUI to if you prefer
<holstein> i just forget how
<draperon12> ok
<draperon12> now
<holstein> system - administraion - users and groups
<draperon12> uhuh
<draperon12> then
<holstein> draperon12: so your user is added
<holstein> OK
<holstein> then open 'jack control'
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> you should see http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> screenshot 1
<holstein> draperon12: your going to click on 'setup'
<draperon12> k
<holstein> and then you should see screenshot 2
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> draperon12: theres a checkbox on the left
<holstein> for 'realtime'
<draperon12> yeah
<holstein> UN-check that if its checked
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> sample rate, in the middle there
<holstein> you probably want 441000
<draperon12> yep
<holstein> set frames/perios
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein> set frames/period to 512
<draperon12> ???
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> and periods/buffer to 3
<holstein> down the the bottom right
<holstein> what is the 'latency' ?
<draperon12> ?
<draperon12> whihc one
<draperon12> output or input
<holstein> the very bottom right
<holstein> on the screenshot
<holstein> it says 5.8msec
<draperon12> 34.5
<holstein> OK
<draperon12> 34.8
<holstein> that'll probably work for now
<holstein> draperon12: say OK
<holstein> and close that
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> and you'll be looking at screenshot 1 again
<draperon12> yes
<holstein> hit the 'start' button
<draperon12> pure genius
<draperon12> Thanks bro
<holstein> no errors?
<holstein> cool
<draperon12> yep
<holstein> draperon12: you can tweak if you want
<draperon12> Lemmy see if ardour would work
<holstein> there are a couple of other kernels
<holstein> the preemt on and the realtime one
<holstein>              one*
<draperon12> what is realtime
<holstein> realtime just gets higher priority to audio
<holstein> bascially
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> draperon12: you see that 'xrun' count?
<holstein> in the screenshot
<draperon12> where
<holstein> they show up in red
<holstein> in screenshot1
<holstein> its 1 (2)
<holstein> above 'rolling'
<draperon12> yes
<holstein> xruns are bad
<holstein> and that is one way to deal with it
<holstein> a more appropriate kernel
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> AND
<holstein> tweaking those settings
<holstein> frames/period
<draperon12> i havent updated for a long time
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> draperon12: thats OK
<holstein> draperon12: if your interested in tweaking more
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> that will tell you how to make GRUB show you the kernels and you can choose one
<holstein> at boot
<draperon12> ubottu: Is holstein a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> also http://www.opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/ and #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> draperon12: in the main window, screenshot 1
<draperon12> thanks man
<draperon12> i know
<holstein> you should hit the 'connect button'
<holstein> and you'll be able to 'route'
<holstein> 8th screenshot
<holstein> you can route your physical sound card intputs to tracks you create in ardour
<holstein> or route to whatever software and/or hardware
<holstein> draperon12: happy recording :)
<draperon12> thanks
<holstein> agentsoul: did you get sorted out?
<agentsoul> there is still silence in my room
<holstein> drag
<draperon12> Bye all
<holstein> draperon12: laterx
<agentsoul> I just followed your instructions you gave draperon12
<holstein> agentsoul: OH yeah
<holstein> for you
<agentsoul> And by the way the problem showed up from the very beginning
<holstein> we need to find your sound card
<agentsoul> yeep
<holstein> agentsoul: what kernel are you using?
<holstein> uname -a
<agentsoul> Pulseaudio is recognizing is correctly
<agentsoul> 24
<agentsoul> generic
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so make sure that 'realtime' checkbox is UNchecked
<holstein> and make sure your user is a memeber of the audio group
<agentsoul> check, is unchecked
<holstein> then, under setup
<agentsoul> latency is 34.8
<agentsoul> frames 512
<holstein> make sure you are using 'alsa' driver
<holstein> should be that by default
<holstein> agentsoul: you see the 'interface' setting
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> in the second screenshot
<holstein> it says 'interface'
<holstein> then there is a drop down menu
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> a button with a > on it
<holstein> that button with the > on it is where i find my USB hardware listed
<holstein> *usually*
<agentsoul> :-)
<agentsoul> there are 2
<holstein> 2 of your lexicons?
<agentsoul> hw:2 Lexicon alpha and hw:2,0 USB Audio
<holstein> JACK might see it as 2 seperate cards
<holstein> you'll have to just try them both though
<agentsoul> seem to work
<holstein> w00t :)
<agentsoul> at least no error after pressing start
<holstein> yeah, thats a good sign
<holstein> you'll have to plug things in, and route them out
<holstein> and make sure everything is working
<holstein> properly
<holstein> agentsoul: is that 2 channel 4?
<holstein> the omega has 4
<agentsoul> just 2 mono
<holstein> cool
<agentsoul> but when I start arbour i says "missing data for audio-setup of samplerate" (free translation)
<agentsoul> ardour not arbour
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> OH
<holstein> maybe ardour is starting with a samplerate the card is not capable of
<holstein> you might have to get into that other checkbox
<holstein> 'force 16bit'
<holstein> im not sure about that hardware
<holstein> i would try and set ardour up to track at 16bit 44.1
<holstein> and see if it stops complaining
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> over in #ardour
<holstein> those guys are 'on it'
<holstein> las is always in there it seems
<holstein> thats the main guy, paul davis = las
<agentsoul> OK I will chekc in ardour. Thanks so far
<holstein> :)
<agentsoul> But Ardour is playing back without any problems, I just created a project and added a wav-file. Plays perfect
<holstein> im not sure that that error is a big deal
<agentsoul> will ask in ardour and check google first
<holstein> as they say, 'if it aint broke'...
<draperon12> Hi again
<draperon12> I have another problem now, my mic is not being picked up by ardour
<holstein> hey draperon12 :)
<holstein> SO
<holstein> youve made a 'new mono track' in ardour
<draperon12> ...
<draperon12> no
<draperon12> stero
<holstein> OK
<draperon12> like in audacity
<holstein> you can do that too
<holstein> is it a stereo mic?
<draperon12> Umm actualy ita a webcam that is surounded by a mic
<draperon12> horrible quality if your wondering
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> if its not stereo, you dont need to make a stereo track
<holstein> thats all
<draperon12> but i could in audacity
<holstein> draperon12: is this a USB webcam?
<draperon12> no jack
<holstein> OK
<draperon12> plugs right into the red hole
<holstein> draperon12: in a terminal
<draperon12> k
<holstein> run alsamixer
<draperon12> yep
<holstein> press F5
<draperon12> i see it
<holstein> and just look around in there
<holstein> and make sure the levels look 'normal'
<draperon12> for what
<holstein> not all the way down or whatever
<draperon12> headphones are turnd to the red area
<holstein> draperon12: sometimes these can be mis-labeled too
<holstein> draperon12: press F4
<holstein> that should be all the 'inputs'
<draperon12> wait
<draperon12> front mic is muted
<draperon12> front mi
<holstein> that might be the deal
<holstein> draperon12: and you need to 'route' it in JACK
<draperon12> but there are 3 of them, which one
<holstein> route the mic to the new track
<holstein> draperon12: you'll have to experiment to be sure which is which
<holstein> i would just turn all of them up a bit
<holstein> about half way
<holstein> or less, at first
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> then go back to JACK
<draperon12> 68
<draperon12> k
<holstein> and hit 'connections'
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> under the 'audio' tab
<holstein> on the left side
<draperon12> uhuh
<holstein> you should see something like 'alsa in'
<holstein> or capture
<draperon12> no
<holstein> something with a little '+' sign
<holstein> hit the little plus sign
<draperon12> i see ardour and system
<holstein> yeah, 'system' is the one
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> they all get different labels
<draperon12> playback1 and playback 2
<holstein> yup
<holstein> so those are your physical inputs
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> you need to route those to your new stereo track
<draperon12> i have 2?
<holstein> hit the + sign over on the right
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> the one by 'ardour'
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> and you'll see something like track 1 in 1 and track 1 in 2
<holstein> those are the inputs for your track
<draperon12> Audio 1/out 1
<draperon12> Audio 1/out 2
<holstein> just drag a line between capture_1 and audio_1/in_1
<draperon12> capture 1?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> there should be 2 panels
<holstein> in 'connections'
<draperon12> oh
<draperon12> my bad you said left pannel
<draperon12> i thought right
<draperon12> yes
<holstein> the one on the right is the recieving ones
<holstein> and the one on the left are the sending ones
<draperon12> audio 1/in 1
<holstein> YEAH
<holstein> thats the one
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> audio 1/in 1 and in 2
<draperon12> now what
<draperon12> yes
<holstein> make those connect to the capture jacks on the left side
<draperon12> both of them
<holstein> rather, make sure they are connected
<holstein> they might already be connected
<draperon12> they are
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO
<holstein> go back to ardrou
<holstein> ardour*
<holstein> and 'arm' the new stereo track
<holstein> arm = hit the record button on the track
<holstein> then you should see the level move when you tap on the mic
<draperon12> 1 sec
<draperon12> ok
<draperon12> going back to ardour
<draperon12> ok
<holstein> you got signal?
<holstein> the meter is moving?
<draperon12> it can now creat a track with sound
<draperon12> but not my voice
<draperon12> theres some weird noise
<holstein> yeah, i bet
<holstein> is it a buzz?
<holstein> or hum?
<draperon12> right now
<draperon12> im hearing a fuzzy noise from my headset
<draperon12> verry silet
<draperon12> silent*
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> try recording it
<holstein> and playing it back
<draperon12> i think i need to work on the connect area on jk controll
<holstein> draperon12: theres 'patchage' too
<holstein> some folks prefer it
<holstein> it another way of routing in JACK
<draperon12> umm
<holstein> if you find the connect area 'clunky'
<draperon12> when i play the area where there is no sound the noise stops
<draperon12> but when it reaches the area the noise starts
<draperon12> when i stop playback
<draperon12> the noise still goes on
<holstein> your going to be hearing the silence from ardour
<holstein> then when you stop
<holstein> you hear what your monitoring
<holstein> internal sound cards can be noisy
<holstein> but you should be able to match the quality you were getting using audacity
<draperon12> 1 sec
<draperon12> i connected
<agentsoul> holstein: OK easy as 1 2 3: I just deleted .ardour2 with all the configs and now it is working fine. Whatever.
<holstein> agentsoul: AH
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> some strange config file mucking it up then
<draperon12> Playback 1 and 2 to audio 1\out 1 and audio 2\out 2
<holstein> draperon12: that will route your in's to the out's
<holstein> if ardour was closed
<draperon12> ??
<holstein> you would be able to hear what is coming through the mic
<draperon12> leemy close ardour
<draperon12> oh
<holstein> which is fine
<draperon12> when i stopped ardour the noise went
<holstein> interesting
<draperon12> now
<holstein> draperon12: i always double check all the routing
<holstein> and in ardour
<draperon12> ardour cant monitor my mic
<holstein> i hit the button 'auto input'
<draperon12> ok
<draperon12> its alredy green
<holstein> so ardour doesnt monitor my inputs for me
<holstein> yeah, i un-green it
<holstein> i route my monitoring my self
<draperon12> ok
<draperon12> un clicked it
<holstein> for example
<holstein> if im tracking to track one
<holstein> i route to the track 1's in
<holstein> and to my sound cards outputs
<holstein> then i hear it
<holstein> and ardour gets it
<holstein> but ardour doesnt need to route it anywhere else
<holstein> theres a bunch of ardour outputs
<draperon12> hey can we do VNC
<holstein> and i like that they are all seperate
<holstein> the click is seperate
<holstein> if you want to route that our to something effect wise
<holstein> OR have an effect on the track while tracking that doesnt go to tape
<holstein> its convienient
<holstein> BUT fiddly at first
<holstein> draperon12: you mean screen sharing?
<draperon12> yes
<holstein> if you have it set up on your end
<holstein> i should do that though
<draperon12> yes
<draperon12> I can
<holstein> so i could do live tutorials
<holstein> thats something for the to-do list :)
<holstein> great idea
<draperon12> did you get it
<agentsoul> thanks holstein I will start to play around now
<agentsoul> is there an easy way to get ardour higher than 2.8.6 e.g. 2.8.11 Till 2.8.9 it is not possible to mute single tracks!!! You can't work with that.
<holstein> agentsoul: theres a patch coming
<holstein> they thought it was fixed
<holstein> BUT you got a couple of options
<holstein> you can build ardour from source
<holstein> you can look around for a .deb for a new version
<holstein> or a PPA with a more up-to-date verion in it
<holstein> heres a PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> all kinds of newer packages in there
<agentsoul> thanks I really don't want to built it myself
<holstein> falktx is the guy that makes http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<agentsoul> the .deb had some problems with dependences
<holstein> i was going to poke around in the kxstudio iso and see if i could find the more upto date .deb for ardour
<agentsoul> and I don't want to mess my system up
<holstein> agentsoul: which deb did you try?
<holstein> i havnet messed around with it much since my last install
<agentsoul> ardour-i686_2.8.11-1_i386.deb and ardour-i686_2.8.9-1_i386.deb
<holstein> but i was just un-routing the tracks in Qjack to mute ;)
<agentsoul> both from debian
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> a lot of dependancies?
<holstein> if you add falk's PPA
<agentsoul> but they need libjack0 (>= 0.118.0)
<holstein> all the dependancies will be resolved
<agentsoul> but in my opinion it is installed
<holstein> but, its challenging to un-do this if you have breakage
<agentsoul> yep, a ppa was what I was looking for
<holstein> agentsoul: thats the one to use
<holstein> he keeps it up to date
<holstein> and he's on the IRC often
<holstein> he's got the pulse to JACK package working without the realtime kernel
<holstein> AFAIK
<agentsoul> kxstudio looks a bit like ubuntu-Studio in KDE
<agentsoul> on first sight
<holstein> yeah, thats kinda what it is
<holstein> but he's really customized quite a few things
<holstein> its a great project
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=15&Itemid=11
 * holstein is on the left there :)
<holstein> i dont have it installed on anything right now though
<agentsoul> thx again I'll be back soon.
<holstein> :)
<helo> i am unable to save my patchbay connections in qjackctl; the button is always dim
<holstein> hey helo
<holstein> have you tried using 'patchage' ?
<helo> nope
 * holstein only uses the 'connections' part of Qjack
<holstein> ive never gotten into using the patchbay
<holstein> helo: ask over at #opensourcemusicians
<helo> same here... i didn't know it was possible to save connections at all until yesterday :)
<holstein> someone there might have more experience with that part of Qjack, if patchage doesnt provide what you need
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-30
<itsnotmyfault> hello
<itsnotmyfault> ?
<holstein> itsnotmyfault: hello
<itsnotmyfault> nevermind: it says in the title "Ubuntu Studio does not have a live CD"
 * holstein is working on one itsnotmyfault 
<holstein> i got one that boots
<holstein> but i got the groups configured wrong
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-31
<draperon12> Hello guys
<Aaron_> Hello
<Aaron_>  all
<Aaron_> holstein: I got my mic to work
<Aaron_> holstein: But i just discovered that it cant play audio
<Aaron_> I think ardour is not just for me
<Aaron_> :-(
<Aaron_> please help anyone
<damo22> anyone here?
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-26
<stephenthemartyr> how do you compile a tar.gz2 file?if anyone has time
<holstein> that depends
<holstein> how about this
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<stephenthemartyr> trying to get the gx_head amp modular for jack
<holstein> ok, so you have JACk and you want what?
<stephenthemartyr> im looking for gx-head but i have guitarix but it has no way to choose between amp modulators
<holstein> this is what you are talking about?
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/apps/wordpress/guitarix/tag/gx_head/ ?
<stephenthemartyr> yea thats it
<stephenthemartyr> i think i downloaded a 0.17.0 versioln
<stephenthemartyr> *version
<stephenthemartyr> dude that looks so awesome and i did download the .17 but i cant "make' it
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: there should be instructions in the file
<holstein> a README
<stephenthemartyr> ddd
<stephenthemartyr> yea i dont understand the directions
<holstein> you'll need all the dependancies
<stephenthemartyr> of the read me
<stephenthemartyr> i got htem
<holstein> its really case by case
<stephenthemartyr> *them
<holstein> ALSO, then you'll need to maintain it
<holstein> i would look for a PPA
<holstein> or a .deb
<stephenthemartyr> oh brother
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1707-awoken-icon-set-20-is-available-ppa-ubuntu?amp&amp&amp;+Tutorials%29
<stephenthemartyr> you think this is legit?
<stephenthemartyr> whats a .deb?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~alecive/+archive/antigone
<holstein> look legit to me
<stephenthemartyr> that link is the same as the one i put up?
<holstein> thats the PPA hosting the icons pack
<stephenthemartyr> i mean same ppa
<stephenthemartyr> so how do i get gx-head?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~alecive
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: if i were you, i would wait til someone builds a .deb or a PPA
<holstein> i would ask in #opensourcemusicians and see if anyone is using it
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> falktx will build it for you if you catch him with enough time
<holstein> he'll build it and put it in his PPA :)
<stephenthemartyr> reaLLY?
<stephenthemartyr> how do i find him?
<stephenthemartyr> plus where do i sign up to get involved with ubuntustudio?
<holstein> just join #ubuntustudio-devel and the mailing lists
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<stephenthemartyr> cool thanks man
<stephenthemartyr> also i joined a linux beginners forum and I think i made people mad:( do you know any well explained sites that might teach me some stuff i need tro know?
<stephenthemartyr> its ok if not
<holstein> the wikis really
<holstein> theres all kinds of wikis
<stephenthemartyr> oh ok just type in wiki and i could find a list?
<holstein> what are you looking for?
<stephenthemartyr> also on these email forums how do i get in touch with falktx?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<holstein> i found that ^^ by googling 'ubuntu wiki python'
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you can find falk online
<stephenthemartyr> i just want to know what im doing especially with getting the best programs and the music software
<holstein> and you dont want to just hit him with 'build me a package'
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<stephenthemartyr> i know
<stephenthemartyr> i wouldnt do that
<holstein> you can search kxstudio and try emailing him there if you want
<holstein> i would just catch him online and talk to him
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> thanks
<stephenthemartyr> i reALLY Appreciate you helpin me
<holstein> there is no *best* music programs
<holstein> period
<holstein> not protools or any of em
<stephenthemartyr> ok how to use them best
<holstein> its just what works for you
<holstein> JACK is really the only tool of its kind
<holstein> other than that, its all a preference
<stephenthemartyr> hey how did you put your jazz songfs on a webpage like that?they were awesome!
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thanks
<holstein> thats a free service offered by bandcamp.com
<holstein> they take a resonable cut of sales
<stephenthemartyr> oh ok i put a link to my tumblr opn ardour in hopes of getting some mixing feedback but it requires you to have a tumblr yourself which isnt gunna get me lots of advice
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<holstein> i have a soundcloud account
<holstein> dont use it much though
<stephenthemartyr> hey holstein somehow i have jackdbus or something runnimng instead of reg jackd and i cant find any answers,i hate to bother nyou again but could you please help me
<stephenthemartyr> i have no sound from any jack applications and i cant kill it in the terminal
<stephenthemartyr> or can anyone please help me
<astraljava> stephenthemartyr: Do you have any idea how you got that into your system? I cannot find any traces of it on 11.04.
<astraljava> stephenthemartyr: Apparently you have either installed a .deb someone gave you, or you compiled from sources. If the former, do `sudo dpkg -r jackdbus` or whatever the package name is. If latter, then go to the source base directory, and type `sudo make uninstall`.
<astraljava> Please report back.
<AutoStatic> astraljava: Helped him out on #opensourcemusicians
<astraljava> AutoStatic: Ahh... cool, cool. :)
<AutoStatic> Flash plug-in was locking his soundcard
<astraljava> Right.
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-27
<stephenthemartyr> anyone here?
<jussi> no
 * jussi slaps astraljava
<astraljava> Oh c'mon. Am I not supposed to be working? The one time I don't respond immediately, I get slapped. /me pouts
 * astraljava also won't play with jussi anymore
<astraljava> Well, until the pesäpallo-game, that is.
<jussi> hehe
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-28
<virtu> next week USA =)
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> are you excited?
<virtu> yeah =D
<virtu> will arrived next tuesday in Philadelphia, than get a flight to Orlando
<greyfiend> Hey I'm using ubuntu studio 11.04 and am getting random mouse freezing especially using chromium, I can still navigate around the page using the arrow keys so it is only the mouse that freezes, the freeze lasts about 5 seconds and happens every few minutes. This is on a thinkpad l520, any suggestions?
<holstein> i would probably look at the graphics driver
<holstein> if your using a proprietary one, id probably try and force vesa to eliminate that as a possibility
<holstein> then, id start looking at the kernel
<holstein> greyfiend: first, make sure you're up to date with upgrades
<greyfiend> holstein ok I'll give that a whirl
<holstein> i would get an external mouse if you have one handy
<holstein> and confirm that it is indeed only the mouse that is freezing
<greyfiend> holstein: yes i've tried the external mouse, no chnage.
<holstein> no change in what way?
<holstein> the cursor still freezes?
<greyfiend> holstein: yup cursor still freezes
<holstein> i would read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777230
<holstein> greyfiend: i would probably get a normal ubuntu 10.04 live CD, and when its booting you can hit shift
<holstein> you can see extra options under the F6 menu
<holstein> you could try some of those with that live CD
<holstein> i think that would give you an idea of what to aim for to run stable
<greyfiend> thanks holstein
<gorthaug> hi
<gorthaug> alguien que hable español en la sala?
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-29
<stephenthemartyr> hi can anyone tell which audio interfaces work with jack and ardour?for less than 300?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: there are lists
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> personally, i dont trust it til i see it running on my system
<holstein> i usually make sure i can return whatever it is
<holstein> that zoom h4 i linked before is known to work, and pipeman over on OSM's has one
<holstein> the preamps are very nice, and the onboard mics are decent too
<holstein> if i were you, i would get something cheap like the behringer uca202
<holstein> you can use it and the mixer you alreay have, and get an idea of what you might want/need later on
<ExCleroZado> tem alguem do brasil aki?
<orngjce223> Let me see
<ExCleroZado> I would like to make a remix, but do not know which program I use
<ExCleroZado> have some room only DJ
<holstein> ExCleroZado: the #musix channel is spanish speaking
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-30
<IG-garage> What metapackage installs whole ubuntustudio into usual ubuntu?
<holstein> IG-garage: hey
<holstein> theres not just one
<holstein> check out
<IG-garage> uh?
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<IG-garage> thanks
<holstein> i usually install
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> if you fire up any pacakge manager or run apt-cache search ubuntustudio you can read about the metas :)
<IG-garage> i have linux mint, 1.1 GB of DEB-files for it, now and these applications
<holstein> IG-garage: your adding the metas to mint?
<holstein> let me know how that goes
<holstein> which mint?
<IG-garage> earlier, there was one metapackage which installed all of these packages
<holstein> the 11.04 based one?
<IG-garage> Linux Mint 11 GNOME
<holstein> IG-garage: nah, theres always been seperate ones
<IG-garage> holstein: yeah
<holstein> IG-garage: you dont need the metas anyways
<holstein> its just a collection of packages
<IG-garage> holstein: maybe, but couple of years ago someone has told about it once
<holstein> i would *not* use the themeing ones
<IG-garage> why?
<holstein> IG-garage: you'll need to produce that command for me to believe it
<holstein> at that vanilla link, you can see how far back that goes chronologially
<holstein> its been like that as long as i remember
<IG-garage> no, i have installed them separately, as is written at, for example, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<holstein> IG-garage: i would not want to use the ubuntustudio theme-ing on top of mint just in case
<IG-garage> why?
<IG-garage> i have a lot of themes installed as well, even Ubuntu
<holstein> IG-garage: go for it then :)
<holstein> dont mind me...
<IG-garage> here i go
<stephenim> <stephenim> hi i ran this http://paste.ubuntu.com/654962/ and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/654962/
<stephenim> anyone please im desperate
<simon_>  Hello! I'm trying to set up my new soundcard, a QuataFire 610. I've installed Ubuntu Studio but when I try to start the JACK audio server I get an error : "firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads: -1 DRIVER NT: could not start driver cannot start driver" And then :"cannot continue execution of the processing graph (Broken pipe)". Does somebody know what the problem might be?
<holstein> simon_: hey
<holstein> if i were you, i would *temporarily* issue JACK as root
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<simon_> ok
<simon_> ill try that thanks
<holstein> see if you can get JACK communicating with your device... you'll want the firewire driver
<holstein> BUT, you can also try the freebob driver if it is still present on your system
<simon_> i tried opening jack like you said but it gives the same result
<holstein> ok...
<simon_> how do I try the freebob driver, do I just choose it in jack setup?
<holstein> have you done any invasive trouble shooting steps so far?
<holstein> simon_: you see the 'driver' section in the setup... freebob may not be there any more though
<simon_> its still there
<simon_> but when I try to run it he says "jackd:unknown driver 'freebob'"
<holstein> this doesnt look very promising
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/9
<simon_> Well it sais full support right
<holstein> the reason i suggest running as root is that this will take permissions errors out of the equation
<holstein> sure... and then there are errors... but... we'll see
<holstein> personally, i would go to the hardware
<holstein> i would see what port you have it in
<holstein> what firewire controller?
<holstein> is this the only firewire controller?
<simon_> 05:02.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): ALi Corporation M5253 P1394 OHCI 1.1 Controller
<holstein> do you have another machine with firewire you can test on?
<simon_> Yeah maybe I can check that
<holstein> you can use the gnuguitarinux live CD to test
<holstein> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/
<simon_> ok
<simon_> thanks
<holstein> its small-ish and not unlike buntu
<simon_> but the strange thing is, the first time I ran JACK it worked and I managed to open ardour
<simon_> but when I restarted the computer and tried to run it again it didnt
<holstein> simon_: are you sure it was with the proper driver?
<holstein> maybe that was with the internal card accidentally
<simon_> With the internal soundcard?
<holstein> right
<simon_> Yeah maybe I don't know that
<holstein> im proposing that you were *not* using the FW device accidentally
<holstein> maybe not...
<holstein> simon_: i can say, getting it working is totally worth it :)
<holstein> you'll want to get a texas instruments controller
<holstein> ive had decent luck with a via controller too
<simon_> Do you think it might be the firewire card?
<holstein> sure... running as root pretty much takes permissions out of the equation
<holstein> assuming the other software is basically in out-ot-the-box condition
<holstein> that leaves hardware
<holstein> if you have other machines though, they likely have different controllers, and you can test live
<simon_> ok ill try that
<simon_> thank you for the help!
<holstein> simon_: i usually set JACK to 512 frames/period and 3 periods/buffer for testing
<holstein> simon_: if you want to take a screenshot of your jack setup window, i'll give it a look
<simon_> yeah sure, thanks
<simon_> can i upload a picture to this server or how do i send it to you?
<holstein> i use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<simon_> http://imagebin.org/165675
<holstein> i would put priority back to default
<holstein> you can try unchecking the realtime box
<holstein> but ideally that would be checked as it is
<holstein> set frames/period up to 512 or 1024 til you get it running stable
<holstein> then, you can start working down in latency if you need
<holstein> under 'interface', default is probably what you want, but
<holstein> you see the 2 arrows
<simon_> yeah
<holstein> one going V and the other going >
<holstein> look under there and see if you happen to see that device listed
<holstein> thats usually more for USB devices for some reason...
<simon_> Theres hw:0 and plughw:0 and /dev/audio and /dev/dsp
<simon_> I don't if any of that is my device
<holstein> simon_: you can try those are root if you want, but default should be the one
<holstein> it could be something like the firewire stack, ffado version... kernel... who knows
<holstein> when i was troubleshooting the presonus firepod, i tried a bunch of live CD's as well as ubuntu
<holstein> used to be a certain older stack i would need to force to get it running
<holstein> now, with the ffado driver, its pretty much out of the box :)
<simon_> thats nice
<simon_> too bad it doesnt work for me
<simon_> but maybe youre right and its the hardware
<simon_> It's kind of annoying though because I bought this pci firewire card just today only for this reason
<holstein> well, i wouldnt rule out hardware
<holstein> i also would try the old 64studio 2.x live CD
<holstein> and the gnuguitarinux... maybe puredyne
<simon_> But do they have different drivers, or what is the difference?
<holstein> you just want to see it working, then you can poke around and make note of the kernel verion, and firewire versions
<holstein> simon_: mostly the revisions
<simon_> Ok Thank you for your help, ill try the things you mentioned
<holstein> simon_: good lucke
<orngjce223> .
<holstein> ..
<stephenthemartyr> is it possible to add this  2.6.39.1 IRQ kernelto studio?
<stephenthemartyr> can i get ubuntustudio to work for more than a week?
<stephenthemartyr> hahaha how about 3 days?
<aaas> I'm getting an error at "Select and install software" with the newest 11.04..could this be my usb stick or is this a known problem
<aaas> if i install regular ubuntu and run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop' is this equivalent to installing ubuntu studio?  Do I lose out on any customizations or custom kernel modules?
<holstein> aaas: you dont need -desktop
<holstein> that just deals with themeing
<holstein> basically, ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can search in a package manager or apt-cache search ubuntustudio and read about the meta packages
<holstein> i usually get ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> theres no reasong to get -desktop if you like the way your system looks and feels
<holstein> you dont need any of the meta pacakges really
<holstein> you can just install what you want/need
<holstein> jack, ardour, rosegarden... whatever
<holstein> you can read up on the process at
<holstein> !vanilla | aaas
<ubottu> aaas: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<aaas> so ubuntu studio doesn't use any custom kernels, drivers, or anything like that
<holstein> no
<holstein> its all about configuration
<holstein> the changes are subtle, and all the packages are in the normal ubuntu repos
<aaas> so the only benefit of installing ubuntustudio from the install is if you want everything?
<holstein> well, they look different
<holstein> out of the box, you get different looks and feels
<aaas> different backgrounds?
<holstein> and there were other differences like the network manager that was *not* with ubuntustudio
<aaas> they both use unity
<aaas> right?
<holstein> aaas: more than just background
<holstein> ubuntustudio does *not* have unity
<holstein> ubuntustudio-dekstop is gnome
<holstein> and it will be XFCE next cycle
<holstein> thats why i say, read about the meta pacakges
<aaas> ok
<holstein> theres literally no need to install -desktop unless you just want the look/feel
<holstein> which is actually quite nice
<holstein> and is being revamped for XFCE/11.10
<holstein> kernel is the same
<holstein> core packages are going to be very similar
<aaas> well i couldn't get it to install from the dvd anyways..so looks like ill just install ubuntu and then customize
<holstein> the 10.04 installer should work
<holstein> personally, i consider non LTS releases 'testing' releases
<holstein> but, you wont have any problems with 11.04
<holstein> other than normal config issues
<aaas> well i got an error during the 'select and install software' stage
<aaas> but it might have been a bad usb stick
<holstein> aaas: i have seen that
<holstein> i usually dont select there
<holstein> i usually just add afterwards
<aaas> i tried to skip but it wouldn't boot
<holstein> or make ubuntu studio out of ubuntu
<aaas> but no matter im just going to install ubuntu and then add studio packages
<holstein> yeah, that'll be fine
<holstein> could have been a bad download image
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> i had that issue with the 10.04, and 10.10 installers
<holstein> others didnt
 * holstein shrugs
<aaas> i cant beleive how sensitive these installs are to dvd/usb/image defects
<aaas> its crazy the number of times it happens with all the error checking
<holstein> hopefully we will have a live installer by 12.04
<holstein> then, things will 'just work' in theory
<holstein> and you can test JACK or whatever...
<holstein> anyways... gotta run... good luck
<holstein> you are over in #opensourcemusicians right?
<aaas> yes i think many people want that...that will really encourage adoption
<holstein> it can be slow over here... BBL
<aaas> i was...had to rip out a hard drive to put into this computer to install ubuntu to try jack/ardor so my gf can use it
<aaas> is there anyway to use jack/adour/ubuntu studio remotely? as in a headless comptuer controled by a laptop using something like nx?
<aaas> i'm using nx and it is trying to use the laptop as another sound card
<orngjce223> Ask #opensourcemusicans ? they know more than I do on the topic of weird use cases
<aaas> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-31
<holstein> aaas: ive done some of that with VNC
<holstein> ive used VNC to control my studio machine from a netbook in the other room or whatever
<swamptin> Well well
<holstein> swamptin: o/
<swamptin> how's holstein
<swamptin> ?
<holstein> im doing well, and you?
<swamptin> Same old. Contemplating coming back to Linux when I get my new machine... still putting together a spec for it though
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> what are you on now?
<swamptin> XP. Using a borrowed machine until I can afford to get a new machine
<swamptin> It at least allows me get online. Had a Ubuntu laptop for a couple of years before, but it finally crapped out on me
<swamptin> Now trying to see what I can get for about500 to 600 pounds.
<holstein> check the system76 site
<holstein> im sure there is the equivalent in your area :)
<swamptin> system76?
<swamptin> Oh cool... this could be helpful
<holstein> HP sell ubuntu boxes too
<swamptin> do they? hmmm... I was thinking of just getting a machine without an OS and adding Ubuntu when it got here.
<swamptin> But at least if these ship with Ubuntu I don't have to worry about driver issues.
<holstein> lol
<holstein> you *alway* have to worry about driver issues
<holstein> unless you want to get something all intel
<swamptin> Surely if they ship with Ubuntu they'll make sure it works first?
<holstein> hell, i can make it work
<holstein> does it have 3D?
<holstein> whats the driver support like?
<holstein> can you update?
<holstein> i know system76 have their own software in there for drivers
<holstein> not sure about HP
<holstein> im just saying, dont thing you can buy a preloaded linux box, and all is good
<swamptin> A fair point, well made.
<holstein> i bought a suse preloaded HP mininote with VIA hardware (before i realized how bad that could be)
<holstein> i have the most challenging time with it
<swamptin> yeah? "fun" is it?
<holstein> eh... its fine
<holstein> its a netbook with an express card slot, which is what i wanted anyways
<holstein> those are not available anymore
<swamptin> Got a spec together of an i5 machine with and X-Fi sound card in budget. So we'll see how that stacks up on the forums
<swamptin> Other than that, i *think* it's all good. But I'll research it all, just in case
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i use a dual core box with 8gb's of ram
<holstein> i got that machine and a laptop for recovering data on 4 hard drives, so i didnt mind spending some money bumping up the ram
<holstein> it depends on what you are planning on doing, but i can really do quite a bit of audio work on a decent P4 with a gig of ram or so
<holstein> i only say that because i see that a lot... 'when i save up a ton of money, im goin to buy the perfect audio machine and make music'
<holstein> when in fact, whatever machine you are on now is probably perfectly capable of doing a lot of audio work
<swamptin> holstein: yeah, my last machine was perfectly fine. I'd do work on this but it isn't mine, and it's only gor 256mb ram... which is far from ideal
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-23
<Stealthy> Hello there guise. Just a quick question. I recently installed ubuntu studio in my lenovo notebook and noticed it dos have a little latency when working with lmms (Linux Multimedia Studio), so I got ahead and installed ubuntustudio on my desktop. In my desktop there is still a little bit latency, but I could work there. Still, it would be a little more comfortable to work on the netbook, so I was wondering, is there any upgrades I could do on the
<Stealthy>  netbook that would reduce latency? Maybe I should upgrade to 4GB ram?
<len-dt> Stealthy, what are your jack settings?
<len-dt> Or is this just MIDI?
<len-dt> Stealthy, if this is MIDI timing (we're working on that as it happens) Here is something you can try.
<Stealthy> I guess my jack settings are the default ones... have not messed with them
<Mish> Uh Len...Is there a place where I can view all the icons used by Ubuntu studio? My laptop broke down and I am posting this from a different machine.
<Stealthy> I'm not sure whether it's a midi or an audio problem. I just use my keyboard as a midi device, in order to control a soft synth, and I get a little bit latency
<Stealthy> Thanks a lot for answering lend-dt. Can you wait for me a little bit? I'd like to boot into my ubuntustudio partion and give you my exact jacka and lmms settings...
<len-dt> OK
<Stealthy> thanks, I'll be right back!
<len-dt> Mish,  http://www.ovenwerks.net/UStudiodocs/menu.html shows some of them.
<len-dt> There is no publishing one yet though. So you are free to feel creative  :)
<len-dt> Mish, actually you are free to feel creative with any of them. They don't have to look anything like what the ones are we are using.
<len-dt> So long as they are a good representation of the task they represent.
 * len-dt is good at misusing words
<len-dt> Mish, did you get any of that?
<Mish> Sorry I got disconnected for some reason. Yes I do seem to have gotten most of it
<Mish> thanks for the link
<ubuntustudio01> hey there len-dt, thanks for waiting
<ubuntustudio01> this is the guy with latency problems on a notebook
<ubuntustudio01> I took some screenshots of my jack settings and my lmms settings, could you please take a peak at them? I will paste the urls right away...
<ubuntustudio01> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/5372/screenshot0723201211511.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6184/screenshot0723201211512.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1593/screenshot0723201211513.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/416/screenshot0723201211520.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3175/screenshot0723201211583.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8913/screenshot0723201211591.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/945/screenshot0723201211593.png
<ubuntustudio01> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/1320/screenshot0723201211594.png
<Stealthy> back
<Stealthy> Hello there. Just a quick question. I recently installed ubuntu studio in my lenovo notebook and noticed it does have a little latency when working with lmms (Linux Multimedia Studio), so I got ahead and installed ubuntustudio on my desktop. In my desktop there is still a little bit latency, but I could work there. Still, it would be a little more comfortable to work on the netbook, so I was wondering, is there any upgrades I could do on the
<Stealthy> <Stealthy>  netbook that would reduce latency? Maybe I should upgrade to 4GB ram?
<Stealthy> these are my settings on both jack and lmms:
<Stealthy> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/5372/screenshot0723201211511.png
<Stealthy> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6184/screenshot0723201211512.png
<Stealthy> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1593/screenshot0723201211513.png
<Stealthy> http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/416/screenshot0723201211520.png
<Stealthy> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3175/screenshot0723201211583.png
<Stealthy> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8913/screenshot0723201211591.png
<Stealthy> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/945/screenshot0723201211593.png
<Stealthy> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/1320/screenshot0723201211594.png
<ailo> Stealthy: Just lower the "frames/period" in qjackctl Setup
<Stealthy> cool. Thanks a lot alio!
<ailo> On a decent desktop, you should be able to set it to 64 without much problems
<ailo> Stealthy: But, having the pulseaudio bridge active, will likely cause a few xruns
<Stealthy> should I uninstall pulseaudio, maybe?
<ailo> If you don't need the pulseaudio bridge, uncheck "Enable D-bus interface" in Setup -> Misc
<ailo> Stealthy: It's no pulseaudio per se that might give you problems at lower latencies. It's the bridge between them. By default, pa will connect to jack
<ailo> All though, you still need to set PA to use jack sinks, if you plan on using the bridge, in PA settings
<Stealthy> Cool. I will follow your advice! Thanks a lot!
<ailo> Stealthy: I would think, 128 would be a fair limit on your netbook
<Stealthy> Nice. Thanks a lot again!
<ailo> np
<Stealthy>  ( ((
<Stealthy>   \ =\
<Stealthy>  __\_ `-\
<Stealthy> (____))(  \----   ChTrSrFr
<Stealthy> (____)) _
<Stealthy> (____))
<Stealthy> (____))____/----
<Stealthy> Thumbs Up
<len-dt> ailo, I missed him. I actually think his problem may have been the MIDI timing problem you had. I was going to suggest he make the high rez timers available to audio apps.
<ailo> len-dt: He only mentioned latency, which he would have, if he uses 1024 frames/period
<Len-nb> ailo, Thanks for catching him
<carloselastra_> That's O.K.
<carloselastra__> well, at least i'm in
<Borden> Quick question, what is a good audio interface to use with ubuntu studio. I have this 'maudio firewire solo' that I am slightly less than impressed with.
<len-dt> holstein, might know, but #opensourcemusicians probably has a wider range of personal experience.
<len-dt> I personally use an M-Audio delta 66
<len-dt> I have no complaints with it. I use a mackie 1604 as mic preamps to feed it.
<Borden> Thanks, I'll write that down.
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-24
<Mish> Ralf are you online?
<len-dt> Mish, I don't know what his handle is.
<len-dt> (or even what time zone he is :-)
<Mish> I know that he isn't sleeping right at least since he replied to an email about 15 minutes ago
<len-dt> have you tried in the #opensourcemusicians forum
<Mish> Hey Len, are you there?
<holstein> ralph doesnt come on the IRC
<Len-nb> Ya, thats what he said in an email. Prolly smart holstein
<holstein> hehe... something like that
<Mish> Len Ovens online there?
<Len-nb> Aye
<Len-nb> Mish, I am here
<Mish> Ok, Do I license the images I send you using creative commons or is Ubuntu Studio team supposed to it?
<Mish> Also what does this mean? (something you said in email)- ">The reason for clear BG is that the DE uses it to indicate selection. I have
<Mish> >put a circle under some of mine (sunburst seems to look best)."
<Mish> And why are you under two handles?
<Len-nb> nb = netbook, dt=desktp
<Mish> oh ok
<Len-nb> Mish, when the mouse is over an icon the background changes colour or shade
<Mish> oh that
<Len-nb> Mish did you see the email on the list from micah G? If you do things his way then you would add the licencing line in debian/copyright
<Len-nb> if you send it to me, a bit of text in the email i can copy is fine
<Len-nb> For example I use:
<Len-nb> The following images were are licensed under the Creative Commons Legal Code
<Len-nb> Attribution-ShareAlike 2.5 by Len Ovens <len@ovenwerks.net> 2012:
<Len-nb>     ubuntustudio-midi.png
<Mish> oh ok got it
<Mish> Thank You
<MaynardWaters1> holstein: how much do you know about the wireless drivers in ustudio 12.04?
<ailo> MaynardWaters1: What are you wondering about them?
<plotino> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-25
<toph> Hey guys I have Kubuntu installed and I noticed that ubuntustudio is running gnome. How wold I go about installing the ubntustudio stuff without messing up my KDE? Or are some of the programs even going to be compatible without gnome?
<toph> I guess what I'm asking can I just copy/paste the lists found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList/ into an apt-get command and be set within Kubuntu with all the ubuntustudio spiffy software :)
<Anbu> Hi there.
<Guest2985> Is somebody there?
<Guest2985> Hello?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: ubuntustudio is ubuntu, so whatever the ubuntu kernel can support out of the box as far as wireless drivers go will "just work"
<holstein> i have used the ndisgtk GUI to use windows drivers with ubuntu... this used to be quite challening
<holstein> any modern drivers that are allowed to be included will be included by default... typically, if the WIFI doesnt "just work" out of the box, i wire the machine up and see if there is a proprietary blob available
<holstein> thats about all i know
<Xzu_II> some body using sffire pro40 with ffado-mixer runnig??
<ailo> Xzu_II: Haven't done much with the mixer. It used to be buggy for pro40 not long ago
<ailo> As I don't need any monitoring, I don't need much routing
<Xzu_II> ailo: ok thanks. The recent version of  ffado-mixer work well, but still not find any distro including it... :(
<Xzu_II> So still not find anyone using totaly this interface, apart those who compil them self the audio driver and environement.
<ailo> Xzu_II: You could give Ubuntu 12.10 a try. It's still alpha though
<ailo> Xzu_II: Which is the version of the mixer you are looking for, btw?
<ailo> No, seems to be too old even on Ubuntu 12.10
<ailo> I think Debian Wheezy should be ok. svn2171-2
<len-dt> ailo, would kxstudio have that?
<len-dt> they have newer jackd stuff for sure
<ailo> I'll see about doing a request-sync for the newer ffado for US
<ailo> The one in Quantal is older than the one in Debian Testing
<ailo> It's Debian import freeze now, though
<len-dt> I was thinking about for now :-)  Yes we need updates... I haven't checked jackd either.
<ailo> I think latest jackd still suffers from the same bug
<len-dt> kxstudio's is fixed... months ago.
<ailo> Er, not that I know of
<ailo> Only that qjackctl has a kill switch
<len-dt> I don't have the problem on this machine.
<len-dt> falktx says the new ffado stuff is in kxstudio.
<ailo> len-dt: You have jackd2 1.9.9?
<ailo> Or svn?
<ailo> Last stable jackd release is jackd2 1.9.8
<len-dt> I have whatever kxstudio has. I think it is a patched 1.9.8
<ailo> The fix could easily be added to Ubuntu 12.04 as well
<ailo> Would be easier that way
<len-dt> I have version 6:1.9.8-1+kxstudio6~precise2
<Xzu_II> Ailo: Debian Wheezy with svn2171-2 have a good ffado-mixer for saffire40, but jack don't work with ffado  :(
<Xzu_II> ailo: UbuntuStudio work with jack and ffado, but not the mixer :C
<holstein> Xzu_II: [lsd] has that unit ...he is in AU and almost always in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> he uses the old stack with the saphire40 and ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> he also uses a generic kernel
<Xzu_II> ailo:  but he use Win to configure hardware rooting
<Xzu_II> and ha had trouble with ffado-mixer (odl version)
<holstein> AFAIK, [lsd] did not use windows
<Xzu_II> he tell me
<holstein> unfortunate.. that is nice hardware for the $$
<Xzu_II> realy, yes
<Xzu_II> that's wy opensourcemusician try hard to work with it!!
<Xzu_II> but some times i got blues, you know...
<holstein> im going to hold on to my firepod til it dies, or i am making enough $$ to go with the RME gear i really want
<holstein> i feel my studio would need to be pulling in a certain amount to justify the cost... otherwise, the firepod is quite nice as well
<ailo> Xzu_II: I've used jack with ffado on Wheezy, but perhaps it was an older update
<ailo> Don't have the ability to check right now
<ailo> This really needs to be fixed
<Xzu_II> ailo: maybe it's jack with ffado with this interface, hard to know..
<ailo> Xzu_II: I have the same interface, but perhaps I was using an older ffado
<Xzu_II> ailo: how do you do to configure hardware rooting?
<ailo> Xzu_II: I don't. Did once on a Mac, and left it the way it was
<ailo> Haven't dared, since I managed to mute all my channels after doing it last year
<ailo> Haven't had any reason to try again, either
<Xzu_II> ailo: ffado svn2171-2 have a good ffado-mixer for saffire40, i'm sure of that.
<studio-user322> l
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-26
<blobbybob> hi
<blobbybob> i would like to kno if i am the only one with a crashy flash player...
<blobbybob> for yes type 1, for no type 2, for maybe type 3
 * al4nc4ds o que falta inventarem agora? ;S ---> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/AnoN-1mOS.htm
<holstein> al4nc4ds: ?
<al4nc4ds> distro based ubuntu web security
<al4nc4ds> #fail
<holstein> al4nc4ds: check out the topic... can we help you with ubuntustudio questions?
<al4nc4ds> holstein, ok sorry
<Unit193> holstein: Ident.
<holstein> Unit193: whats that?
<holstein> my ops hat?... i just wanted to flex a little in case
<Unit193> Nick ! ident@hostname  I was pointing out something I am sure you also saw.
<holstein> Unit193: oh yeah...  :)
<KiteHawk> Hello I've been working on installing ubuntu 12.04 for a few days now. I'm trying to setup a audio production studio and i'm wandering if ubuntu12.04 was the way to go. I loaded airtime 2 and tested it for long play capabilities last night and it crashed before this morning. I havent been able to find anyone who knows why mixxx wont start. sometimes i can get the preference panel to pop up but thats it. Any Ideas?
<len-dt> KiteHawk, are you setting up/running jack first?
<KiteHawk> i finally got jack server to run but don't think anything is connected to it
<KiteHawk> i have pulse, alsa, jack
<holstein> look and see.. try making some sound with something you know will work .. consider a non JACK option
<KiteHawk> i can get playback no prob but my input stream is still not working
<holstein> KiteHawk: playback in JACK?
<KiteHawk> honestly im not sure how to test jack because i never have had success with jack until now that it finally works i think. I dont know much about JACK
<KiteHawk> how do i check JACK
<len-dt> mixxx as it comes from the ubuntu repo is compiled with no pulse.
<holstein> KiteHawk: i typically connect something... like audacious... something i know will just play a known good sound file
<KiteHawk> well i can play sound files but how do i know jack has anything to do with that?
<ailo> hydrogen is a good program that is easy to get sound off
<ailo> KiteHawk: Did you start jack using qjackctl?
<KiteHawk> yes
<ailo> KiteHawk: Look in "Connect"
<KiteHawk> yes ailo
<KiteHawk> ok
<ailo> KiteHawk: What software are you using to play sounds?
<KiteHawk> i think alsa
<holstein> KiteHawk: you will connect something like audacious
<holstein> some sound creating or playing software.. like hydrogen
<KiteHawk> ok one sec ill load it
<len-dt> Ok I downloaded mixxx, it connects in jack by default.
<KiteHawk> for some reason ive downloaded and uninstalled mixxx so many times but everytime i try and start it the icon bouces and then just goes back to sleep
<holstein> KiteHawk: you can always open a terminal, ans launch the application from there.. you might see helpful output there.. more feedback than the bouncing and not starting
<KiteHawk> yes i tried that a few times as well as logged in as root to try and launch it
<ailo> KiteHawk: Did you try hydrogen yet?
<KiteHawk> ok audacious is playing
<ailo> KiteHawk: Do you see it in qjackctl -> Connect?
<KiteHawk> is hydrogen better
<ailo> hydrogen is a typical jack software
<ailo> And easy to get audio from
<KiteHawk> hmm
<ailo> It's a tracker/drum machine
<holstein> KiteHawk: you wont be able to run JACK as normal user, and something else as root.. they wont connect
<ailo> KiteHawk: Do you see audacious in Qjackctl -> Connect?
<KiteHawk> nothing there it looks like my outputs are capture and inputs are playback thats kinda odd
<holstein> KiteHawk: you just open a terminal and run the application as your user for the error output
<ailo> KiteHawk: Audacious is probably not set to use jack by default
<ailo> Hydrogen is
<len-dt> Ok, mixxx even though it connected to jack the first time seems to like alsa better.
<KiteHawk> where do i post the debug info
<holstein> !pastebin | KiteHawk
<ubottu> KiteHawk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KiteHawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112041/
<len-dt> core dump
<KiteHawk> i got core dump as well before
<KiteHawk> final error for mixxx
<ailo> KiteHawk: To set audacious to use jack, you need to go to File -> Preferences -> Audio -> Output settings. Choose jack as the output plugin
<holstein> i find, you also have to have a file playing, then it shows up in JACK
<ailo> Right
<ailo> KiteHawk: Also, you might need to restart the program
<ailo> After making the settings change
<holstein> if you are uncomfortable, or unsure, restart the machine
<len-dt> mixxx has to be set up to the same parameters as the device is set up in alsa. For example it will fail to open an alsa device if it is set to 48k and the device is set to 44100
<holstein> i used to restart when i couldnt properly kill JACK
<KiteHawk> ah
<KiteHawk> damn JACK just went into a fullscreen weirdness
<KiteHawk> ok im gonna restart
<ailo> KiteHawk: YOu mean qjackctl?
<ailo> Isn't it just maximized?
<KiteHawk> len-dt: you might be right about the 48k or 44100 settings i'll check on that
<ailo> No need to restart
<len-dt> It looks like Mixxx has not kept up with the libs. I see signs of gui stuff not happening when it should. I am pretty sure this was one of the apps I tried and worked for me in 12.04 beta testing.
<KiteHawk> no i mean qctl just went crazy so im restarting no it wasnt a maximize thing checked that
<len-dt> Warning: [Main]: Object::connect: No such slot QGroupBox::setProperty(const char*, const QVariant&) in src/skin/propertybinder.cpp:13
<KiteHawk> the computer was on all night and seemed to be a lil slow so restart is a good place to start for now
<KiteHawk> weird qjackctl went fullscreen weird on me?
<len-dt> I can't get a gui beyond the setup dialog. Lots of gui errors too about null (missing) objects.
<len-dt> I think the package needs to be rerolled.
<holstein> take a screenie.. try a different user account
<KiteHawk> create a new user account
<KiteHawk> ?
<holstein> KiteHawk: sure.. as a troubleshooting step... try as a new user
<holstein> that will take your current config of the UI and everything else out of the equation
<len-dt> remember to make the new user have the audio group
<holstein> or, issue everything in the terminal as gksudo
<holstein> gksudo qjackctly ...gksudo audacious ... to troubleshoot
<KiteHawk> k bare w me this is a remote computer and now i have to go there because my user just changed and the remote settings neede to be added. 5 mins. tnx
<KiteHawk> ok im back
<KiteHawk> what should i do first?
<KiteHawk> hello
<KiteHawk> ok jack seems to be working
<KiteHawk> mixxx still wont start
<Xzu> i don't know but maybe you could start in a terminal and pastbin the result or search for .log file (/var/log/) or type --help in commande ligne
<KiteHawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112041/ im getting the same debug
<KiteHawk> what does mixxx need to start
<KiteHawk> ouch too much info out there that doesnt pan out
<KiteHawk> people saying ubuntu 12.04 and airtime 2 and mixxx and jack all work together im not seeing it. ug :(
<KiteHawk> ok well its quiet in here ill try back later   thanks for the help :)
<KiteHawk> Hello I'm back and still looking for someone who might know about a sound studio setup using airtime icecast mixxx audacity?
<KiteHawk> I installed 12.04 and the ubuntustudio-desktop as well. jack is running. alsa is working pulse is there and mixxxx refuses to start so i can't test my input stream to the airtime. mixxx trouble :
<KiteHawk> ?
<KiteHawk> :|
<KiteHawk> hello ;)
<KiteHawk> hello
<KiteHawk> anyone know about installing mixxx?
<KiteHawk> 8) cya
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-27
<phaedral> ping
<len-dt> phaedral, pong
<phaedral> Howdy. Just committed my newest machine to ubuntustudio. Thought I'd drop in and listen and learn.
<len-dt> Generally pretty quiet here.
<len-dt> Feel free to hang around though.
<phaedral> Makes sense. Used to run a couple education bots back in '05, part of my law school study program.
<len-dt> #opensourcemusicians probably has more traffic
<len-dt> Normally though Lots of people leave the irc on and read any back stuff, so if you ask a question leave it on as long as you can.
<len-dt> People do respond sooner or later.
<phaedral> Perfect.
<phaedral> I'm a long time irc user. Patience and manners fix almost everything in time.
<phaedral> exit
<phaedral> grr
<KiteHawk> Anyone know about ubuntu 12.04 and airtime/mixxx/jack setup?
<len-dt> KiteHawk, after some playing around.. I found I could run mixxx on one machine but not the other.
<len-dt> My desk top video card/driver seems to have problems with mixxx
<len-dt> So if I run it on my netbook, it starts and runs fine... but the screen is not big enough to see all the controls.
<holstein> when i tried mixxx years ago i got it working no problem
<holstein> KiteHawk: i would go one at a time
<KiteHawk> hmmm
<len-dt> however my desktop with the old nvidia running nouveau as a driver
<len-dt> it fails.
<holstein> get JACK running and working stable
<KiteHawk> interesting thanks for the feedback
<holstein> then, move on to mixxx
<KiteHawk> i'm wandering if 10.04 can do better with mixx
<holstein> also, consider something that doesnt use JACK, or something else
<holstein> im using 10.04, but i wouldnt take a step back just yet
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> idjc is nice as well
<KiteHawk> i finally got jack running but mixxx is what i need for a live stream
<holstein> of? .. i use BUTT, and idjc ...theres several other options
<holstein> darkice
<holstein> theres nonjack options like ustream
<holstein> i would ask the mixxx folks how to force it on unsupported graphics cards, or try different graphics drivers
<KiteHawk> i have on board graphics and im trying to setup internet radio station. i had it working with vlc but it would randomly crash occasionally
<KiteHawk> how to contact the mixxx folks?
<holstein> http://www.mixxx.org/contact/ maybe ... or #mixxx
<holstein> id send an email and try idjc while you wait
<KiteHawk> thanks #mixxx is there should have tried that tnx
<len-dt> I have heard that the old nv drivers are more stable, but lack any accelleration.
<len-dt> I have been thinking I should mess  around with this stuff, but I have too much else to do right now.
<holstein> i would also try a version ahead, and behind
<KiteHawk> lol thanks. yes it looks like i might be going down to 10.04. Should i load studio this time?
<KiteHawk> I've loaded studio before and it seemed like it had a bunch of extra stuff that i dont need in it
<len-dt> ubuntustudio is ubuntu. so you can do vanilla and add studio metas... but if you are doing 10.04 you can choose not to install everything.
<len-dt> However I think holstein was talking about version of mixxx
<KiteHawk> yes i understand and not to skip around but i did jump subjects there a little
<KiteHawk> Nothing back from mixxx yet i'll let you know what they say
<holstein> yeah, i would try an older version of mixxx, and the latest from the site
<holstein> KiteHawk: ^
<holstein> i am using 10.04, but i wouldnt jump back to it for mixxx
<KiteHawk> well i spent 3 days loading the new 12.04 and i don't mind spending another to load 10.04
<KiteHawk> i saw tutorials on loading everthing i wanted but they didn't pan out with my architecture i guess
<holstein> KiteHawk: sure.. but you are having a graphics card driver issue it seems.. you go back to 10.04, you could have a more challening time
<KiteHawk> internal graphics in this case.
<KiteHawk> strange that graphics would be the trouble
<holstein> KiteHawk: doesnt really matter where or what
<holstein> the driver is the issue
<KiteHawk> actually maybe i could just go to gnome and my drivers might be more available
<holstein> could be some random intel GPU, just outside the scope of support.. or a brand new nvidia card thats not supported yet
<holstein> KiteHawk: nope.. drivers are just that
<holstein> nothing to do with the DE
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. and the kernel is the kernel
<holstein> drivers tha can be included generally are included
<KiteHawk> so all systems look at my graphics the same?
<holstein> sometimes different distros support different things, depending on licensing restrictions
<holstein> sometimes device support gets dropped after a certain time
<holstein> you can always add this upport back in
<KiteHawk> so i need to research my architecture a lil more
<holstein> KiteHawk: i would also try the generic kernel.. would probably fit your needs with audio just fine, and might be friendlier for your graphics
<holstein> is it nvidia?
<KiteHawk> yes i need no xtra graphics just enough to run the wave displays.
<KiteHawk> it doesn't see any available drivers for it
<holstein> KiteHawk: its not an issue of "extra".. its an issue of support
<KiteHawk> so its just the generic whatever ubunutu 12.04 comes with
<holstein> if mixxx is requiring 3d acceleration, then you'll need drivers that support that
<KiteHawk> o damn i didn't know mixxx needed that support
<holstein> KiteHawk: have you tried idjc?
<holstein> KiteHawk: is it an nvidia?
<len-dt> holstein, I suspect it tries to use accell if it is there. The free driver will tell the program it's there. Maybe a driver with no accell will work better.
<holstein> there should be an argument to get around it
<holstein> to turn it off
<holstein> it shouldnt need it... require it
<holstein> mixxx that is...
<holstein> i just found it busy and cluttered...
<holstein> but, im not a DJ, and i dont need a monolithic app to allow that functionality
<KiteHawk> yes it seems we would want to have the option to allocate most of the resources to audio?
<holstein> darkice lets me stream anything to icecast through JACK
<KiteHawk> all i need is to get a stream through airtime
<KiteHawk> darkice?
<holstein> KiteHawk: that wont be an issue.. you just need the UI to load without trying 3d accell
<KiteHawk> yes
<holstein> KiteHawk: darkice, BUTT, idjc.. these are some options i much prefer to mixxx
<holstein> but, im no DJ... so if you need mixxx, you need it.. though i would just wait on a response from a mixxx user about how to disable 3d
<KiteHawk> sweet thanks for the heads up i saw the idjc but hadnt tried it yet
<KiteHawk> BUTT?
<holstein> http://butt.sourceforge.net/
<KiteHawk> do i need all three or are they three different options?
<holstein> KiteHawk: you dont "need" any of this, right? ;)
<holstein> these are different options, that do different things
<holstein> BUTTT doesnt use JACK
<holstein> if i dont need the overhead, i dont bother
<holstein> i have literally had JACK running on one machine, and sent the audio out through a cable analog to another machine running BUTT without JACK
<holstein> i have used netjack to slave one to the other
<holstein> i have just used idjc to do it all
<KiteHawk> least amount of hassel overhead resource yet still accomplishing streaming internet radio station. I used vlc but it was a lil glitchy when it came to holding a stream seemed to drop off occasionally
<holstein> sure, but that could be on the server-sid
<holstein> side*
<holstein> i would try BUTT, or something easy and send *anything* to that server to test
<holstein> in the meantime, you are waiting on a answer about 3d from the mixxx folks
<KiteHawk> so its BUTT>Icecast>airtime?
<holstein> otherwise, you spend a couple more days troubleshooting mixxx, and find out its a server issue
<holstein> KiteHawk: i have not used airtime
<holstein> i have my own icecast server
<holstein> im not saying, "i havent heard of airtime, so it must be the issue", but i am implying that
<KiteHawk> well airtime connects to icecast so that shouldnt b a problem as long as BUTT connects to Icecast
<holstein> BUTT does that
<KiteHawk> yes i better research a lil more about BUTT to Airtime
<holstein> and without JACK.. and stable
<holstein> though, i havent used it on 12.04
<KiteHawk> i like that it is w out jack something about jack makes me leary
<holstein> we got really into streaming in #opensourcemusicians a few years ago.. now i just dont bother..
<holstein> KiteHawk: JACK is great.. but if its overkill, its overkill
<holstein> if you dont need it, you dont need it...
<KiteHawk> yes im doing it for a small community of musicians its fun we webcast our minishows
<KiteHawk> does jack improve audio quality above and beyond others?
<holstein> KiteHawk: i you dont need it, you dont need it.. its really that simple
<holstein> you dont need anything in realtime to stream
<holstein> you dont need it to support anything, so if you can get by without it, go for it
<KiteHawk> yes i need realtime streaming cause of the live shows
<holstein> KiteHawk: you dont
<holstein> KiteHawk: realtime would be for this
<holstein> you have a midi keyboard.. you play a note, and you want the sound to happen *exactly* when you hit the key
<holstein> not 20ms later
<holstein> for you... you will have the stream streaming ideally somewhere at less than a minute behind you
<holstein> and that'll be network latency
<holstein> hardware latency is not something you need to be worried about
<holstein> who cares if it takes 3 seconds for the audio to "go through the computer"
<KiteHawk> slightly behind is fine
<holstein> KiteHawk: slightly is not an option
<KiteHawk> ya i agree
<holstein> KiteHawk: best we got was using mumble.. running our own servers
<holstein> icecast was stable, and typically less than a minute latency
<holstein> but, thats not important to a stream anyway
<KiteHawk> yeah im not trying to jam across the internet :)
<holstein> you *will* get network latency, and the hardware latency you would get in a worst case scenario will be a non issue
<holstein> you dont need JACK
<holstein> can you use JACK? sure.. is JACK your problem? no
<KiteHawk> thanks. Ok i think i might start with a fresh install should i go with ubuntu studio or just ubuntu or what framework is best for this specific use?
<holstein> i would get anything running in something simple like BUTT and make sure its not a server issue
<holstein> KiteHawk: ubunstudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> KiteHawk: ubuntustudio uses XFCE, and is more closely similar to xubuntu in look and feel
<holstein> we all use the same repos, and have the same access to the same resources
<holstein> KiteHawk: i would literally go with which ever one works
<KiteHawk> yes but there is a reason for the different distributions yes?
<holstein> sure.. its a better fit "out of the box" for someone doing audio production
<KiteHawk> yes which one is the most streamlined with least amount of extras/
<holstein> KiteHawk: depends on the extras
<holstein> ubuntustudio is more streamlined in some ways, but has more software installed
<KiteHawk> audio centric ubuntu?
<holstein> KiteHawk: not just audio, but yes
<holstein> KiteHawk: you can make ubuntu into ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can install ubuntu, and add what you want to it from the ubuntustudio packages
<KiteHawk> thats what im looking for is a audio machine desktop install
<holstein> gtg... good luck!
<KiteHawk> k i was just trying to figure out if i needed anything out of studio or if its ready togo from ubuntu 12.04 w out studio
<KiteHawk> Thanks so Much :holstein!!!! Big help
<vaev> hello. I would like to talk about alsa-pulseaudio-jack connectivity, how it's done and what problems have been encountered in ubuntu studio, with someone who's been there working with it
<vaev> not related to ubuntu studio support directly tho
<vaev> I'm gathering experiences on a certain showstopper situation in loading jackd first with alsa-plugins -> pulseaudio present, crashing jackd when pa tries to create a sink as a jack client
<vaev> if this has been encountered please let me know, I'll be hanging around :)
<Kitehawk> Hello
<ailo> vaev: Ubuntu Studio gets those packages directly from Debian, but we do put some effort in testing them, and reporting bugs, etc
<ailo> vaev: What do you mean by alsa-plugins?
<vaev> ailo: alsa-plugins (from upstream) is a set of modules enabling alsa to create virtual devices that connect to other audio backends
<vaev> like pulseaudio or jack
<ailo> vaev: You have a link to how that works?
<vaev> what do you mean?
<vaev> I don't have a link as such, but this is the upstream package that enables alsa aware applications to connect to pa or jack, for example, if so configured
<ailo> vaev: What's the name of the package?
<ailo> libasound2-plugins?
<vaev> hmm? alsa-plugins. I don't know how it's named in apt world.
<vaev> probably yeah
<vaev> like I said this is not directly ubuntu studio support, I'm looking for info on how ubuntu studio has worked with alsa-pulseaudio-jack scheme
<Len-nb> vaev, when set up right it works very well even on minimal hardware like this netbook
<ailo> vaev: Could you give me an example of what apps you use?
<Len-nb> I have tried as many as I could in the name of testing.
<ailo> Len-nb: I think he's talking about a specific issue related to alsa plugins
<Len-nb> alsa plugins?
<vaev> ailo: we're not talking in the sound producing applications level yet, just the sound daemons
<vaev> Len-nb: I'll paste what I wrote earlier:
<vaev> 22:44 < vaev> I'm gathering experiences on a certain showstopper situation in loading jackd first with alsa-plugins -> pulseaudio present, crashing jackd when pa tries to create a sink as a jack client
<vaev> and wondering if ubuntu studio had encountered this in developement
<Len-nb> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean by alsa plugins... sometimes I can be dense or tired.
<vaev> Len-nb: in apt world it might be this libasound2-plugins that ailo mentioned
<vaev> it's called alsa-plugins package by alsa-project itself
<Len-nb> Ah, I'll look.
<ailo> vaev: You mean, starting jack doesn't work, if there is something connected to pulseaudio?
<ailo> Len-nb: It's a part of libasound2-plugins
<ailo> Len-nb: Give us the error message from jack, when it fails to staret
<ailo> start*
<Len-nb> I have not had jack fail to start.
<vaev> ailo: I'm talking about jackd crashing, when there's a /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so present, which is apparently loaded regardless of settings if pulseaudio is present. it starts pulseaudio which in turn is configured to start jackd, which segfaults when the first sink connects
<ailo> Len-nb: Sorry :)
<vaev> so it's sort of a cyclic, brain-melting thingie here :)
<ailo> vaev: I'm not makings sense of that. Pulseaudio configured to start jackd?
<vaev> yes. pulseaudio starts jackd is it's explicitly configured to load module-jack-sink or -source on startup
<Len-nb> Ok,  libasound2-plugins is installed by default. pulse runs all the time. when jackdbus starts, pulse connects it self to jack
<vaev> tries to start or to connect to an existing jack in this case, which segfaults
<Len-nb> At least that is what happens here.
<vaev> Len-nb: okay.. that's the default ubuntu studio scenario?
<Len-nb> yes
<vaev> that would mean that pa is suspended while jack is loaded and then resumed to connect to jack
<Len-nb> pulse should not try to start jack
<vaev> so a different scenario altogether
<Len-nb> as far as I know pulse does not suspend at this point of jack starting
<Len-nb> I have found pulse jack works best if pulse is configured to have the audio IF that jack uses turned off
<ailo> Not when using jackdbus, and the pulseaudio-module-jack is presetn
<vaev> hmm okay I see what you mean now
<ailo> If using jackd, it won't be able to use the pa sinks
<Len-nb> ailo, right. in fact is pulse is playing a file through the device jack uses, that stream is blocked when jack starts
<ailo> So, it will just grab the card, if available
<ailo> jackd won't start, if the card is not available
<vaev> ailo: in this scenario we're not using pulseaudio's dbus autodetect to connect, but explicitly loading module-jack-sink to connect with specified parameteres
<Len-nb> the only jack crash problem we have had is with trying to _stop_ jackdbus, but that is a problem even with pulse turned off
<Len-nb> vaev, are you using a firewire device?
<vaev> in any case, thanks for the answers. ubuntu studio is not using the approach I'm looking for, based on them
<vaev> Len-nb: nope. this is quite directly related to how alsa's pa plugin initiates pa if it's not running which in turn (in this case) crashes jackd if it's running already, by explicit loading of the related modules
<vaev> funnily enough if pulseaudio is started first, everything is peachy
<vaev> anyway, thanks again for your time gents. I'll continue hunting for a solution, but unfortunately how you guys have implemented it is a different case altogether
<Len-nb> sorry about that.
<Len-nb> have fun
<Len-nb> Oh and tell us how it goes.
<vaev> will do. I'll hang around here :)
<vaev> in case you're wondering why I'm trying to run such a strange setup..
<vaev> I'm looking for approaches to make a manageable, generic and documented setup for gentoo that works in all-round (desktop and proaudio) usage
<vaev> that isn't limited to my own use case, which is working already
<Len-nb> vaev, Ya its hard. we are facing the same thing, just going about it different.
<vaev> yeah hehe. and try to approach any one of the three, alsa pa or jack about something like this..any one of them will direct you to the other two :)
<Len-nb> When I first tried pulse-jack bridging I was ready to throw out pulse all together.
<Len-nb> but firewire has to have it for a lot of desktop stuff
<vaev> it has worked rather well for me as long as pulse gets to call the shots (start first)..aside from having to patch pulse to allow multiple sinks to connect to jack. but that's another story altogether..
<KiteHawk> well i just finished loading a new install of kubuntu as well as airtime and mixxx. It was a success with one small exception. No Sound!
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-28
<holstein> KiteHawk: ? kubuntu has the same kernel
<holstein> should have sound.. make sure its not just you getting used to the KDE environment
<KiteHawk> I think it actually was my graphics card
<holstein> yup.. the driver*
<KiteHawk> i thought i was using the onboard but i saw it was a funky card so i upgraded and loaded kubuntu and mixxx jumped right up
<KiteHawk> my bad
<KiteHawk> but yes now when i click on sound settings nothing happens
<holstein> sure.. but the kernel is the same
<KiteHawk> at top of screen where sound volume control is
<holstein> open a terminal, and run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> you'll see what devices are listed, if any
<holstein> also, open in the terminal alsamixer, and trust none of the lables
<holstein> labels*
<KiteHawk> ok its remote and xfce environment has no vnc or am i mistaken about that?
<holstein> KiteHawk: ?
<KiteHawk> alsamixer i did that but i will up the volumes to verify
<holstein> XFCE is alternatice to KDE
<holstein> vnc is a way to share a desktop. you can do that with any environment
<holstein> i use vino and vinagre usually from XFCE
<KiteHawk> the machine is another machine than the one im on so i usually operate it through vnc or ssh but neither are setup yet
<holstein> sure... use whatever software you want
<KiteHawk> ah c i didnt know the program vino allows sharing desktop'
<holstein> VNC, tight VNC.. vino... whatever
<holstein> teamviewer
<KiteHawk> k
<holstein> also, use those with whatever desktop you want
<holstein> though, typically, we dont use vino with KDE
<KiteHawk> ubuntu 12.04 has it in the menu to start
<holstein> and whatever the native one to KDE... you might not want to use that in gnome or XFCE
<KiteHawk> so xfce is preferred because its faster?
<holstein> KiteHawk: xfce is preferred only if you prefer it
<KiteHawk> not sure exactly how to choose
<holstein> i personally dont like KDE
<holstein> and im not useing XFCE right now either, though i like it better, and support it
<KiteHawk> ok for audio production purposes
<holstein> KiteHawk: for whatever
<holstein> doesnt matter
<holstein> if you are remoting into an audio server occasionally, you dont need much of a desktop
<holstein> maybe LXDE would be enough
<KiteHawk> hmmm so why the variety just for variety sake?
<holstein> KiteHawk: they are different
<holstein> is XFCE faster than KDE? by default id say sure
<holstein> but, KDE is different, and answers a different user base
<holstein> can you have KDE and run ubuntustudio software? sure
<KiteHawk> ubuntu studio for example is a collection of media for install so it would be considered media centric?
<holstein> its all open, so the answer is always "yes".. its just how much of a pain
<holstein> KiteHawk: ubuntustudio is us
<holstein> its you and me
<holstein> its a pre-set up version of ubuntu with customizations
<holstein> we have metapackages... groups of software for tasks
<holstein> you dont need ubuntustudio or any of the metapackages
<KiteHawk> yes i understand the flexability is there but how is the protocol developed?
<KiteHawk> what is the strenght of ubuntu studio?
<holstein> its an out of the box solution
<holstein> for audio and other things...
<KiteHawk> strength(s)
<holstein> if you want to have ubuntustudio, you install it, and have it
<KiteHawk> yeah
<holstein> its really something that no other operating system has
<holstein> its like, if you bought OSX with protools and all the plugins preinstalled
<holstein> with a differnt wallpaper
<holstein> and icons
<holstein> that would be "appleOSX studio"
<holstein> that cant exist though... but we can do whatever
<KiteHawk> i guess i get confused when so many things get loaded and it seams like one ubuntu is different from another
<holstein> KiteHawk: they are all different, sure.. but the same base
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu... *is* kubuntu
<holstein> but, kubuntu is quite different
<holstein> xubuntu and ubuntustudio look a lot alike now
<holstein> like ubuntustudio and ubuntu did
<KiteHawk> correct and keeping track is where i need know
<holstein> but ehy are all the same
<holstein> KiteHawk: nah.. just try em live, and enjoy
<holstein> most distros have live CD's
<holstein> and all of them have the linux kernel in some form of other
<KiteHawk> yes i have been since version 6 but i'd like to be able to get to the task easily so as to appreciate ubuntu that much more
<KiteHawk> i luv ubuntu:)
<KiteHawk> 8)
<holstein> version 6?
<holstein> 6.04?
<KiteHawk> thanks also for your support
<holstein> sure.. anytime
<holstein> or was it 6.10?
<KiteHawk> yes i started with a mac ppc ubuntu 6.04
<holstein> i loaded that up for history's sake
<holstein> ppc is a pain
<KiteHawk> it was just before 8.04 came out
<KiteHawk> it sucks i had to let them all go
<holstein> ppc?.. i was glad to drop them off and the recyclers :)
<KiteHawk> no more support for the most part and they were quality servers
<holstein> i have a couple still i run headless
<KiteHawk> run forever
<KiteHawk> yeah
<KiteHawk> bus speed is horrible
<holstein> running a desktop on them is a pain
<holstein> ok... gtg... enjoy!
<holstein> im going on vaction and might be on spotty network for a while
<KiteHawk> cool have a great vacation  :D
<KiteHawk> headless i didn't catch that what is?
<acmeinc> what is the latest kernel version on U-S 12.04?
<acmeinc> i started using a custom kernel and realized i haven't been getting updates.   wanna check if mine is actually the latest
<acmeinc> hehe, timmy asks me every week to go to charlie murdochs now
<acmeinc> wrong message, lolz
<game2> acmeinc: Yes, no kernel updates on u-s.  But that is irrelevant if you are using a "custom kernel" surely?
<acmeinc> i reverted back, but thx :)
<Mish> There seems to be some problem in rendering text in Ubuntu studio. Black text doesn't appear totally black but appears to have purple and green colourations like in this screenshot.
<Mish> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6466/screenshot0728201212573.png
<Mish> This is not a browser only problem. I've seen it in the menu items as well as text in different places in the DE
<Guest64607> nick sun
<eein_> morning
<cfhowlett> eein_: "morning"?  It's 2100 here in China...
<eein_> :-)
<eein_> its 2012 here in US but we are looking to catch back up with China soon
<cfhowlett> 2100 - 9 p.m.
<eein_> :-) i know just being dumb
<Unit193> hypnocat: Hello, nice nick.
<hypnocat> hi
<hypnocat> thanks :)
<hypnocat> i need a little help with ubuntu studio
<hypnocat> i'd like to install a synth app called "din", for which ubuntu packages exist here:  https://launchpad.net/~dinisnoise/+archive/din/+packages
<hypnocat> how would i do that?
<holstein> hypnocat: i used the .deb
<hypnocat> how do i use the deb?
<hypnocat> i'm new to ubuntu
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~jagernot/+archive/din-is-noise
<holstein> though, remember the information at the site being pretty easy
<hypnocat> which of those debs do i download?
<hypnocat> and how do i install them?
<holstein> you can literally click them and run them, though i would read the site
<hypnocat> ah
<holstein> http://dinisnoise.org/download/
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~dinisnoise/+archive/din/+packages is where the site sends you
<hypnocat> also, which ubuntu version does ubuntu-studio correspond to?  maverick?  lucid? karmic?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~dinisnoise/+archive/din/+files/din_3.5~precise~ppa1_i386.deb for example, if you are on 23bit 12.04
<holstein> hypnocat: depends on which version you have
<holstein> 12.04 is precise...
<holstein> lucis is 10.04...
<hypnocat> i'm definitely using 12.04
<hypnocat> i forget which version i burnt on this dvd, though.. 32 or 64
<holstein> hypnocat: in a terminal, run "uname -a"
<hypnocat> i'm on a 64 bit system, and "uname -a" reports:  Linux ubuntu-studio 3.2.0-23-lowlatency #31-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 11 02:24:03 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~dinisnoise/+archive/din/+files/din_3.5~precise~ppa1_amd64.deb
<hypnocat> thanks
<holstein> din uses 3d acceleration, so when it wont start, you can start troubleshooting there
<holstein> if it wont start*.. i should be more optimistic :)
<hypnocat> heh
<hypnocat> it started
<holstein> cool! enjoy!
<hypnocat> now i have to remember how to use it..
<hypnocat> time to watch the tutorial videos again..
<hypnocat> thanks for your help!
<holstein> sure... anytime
<vaev> few more questions about ubuntu studio pulse-jack solution so I understand it right (I'm doing research on the subject, so this is not strictly US support related)
<vaev> firstly, are you using the mixed jackd/jackdbus approach or plain jackdbus?
<vaev> (as per http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/JackDbusPackaging )
<len-dt> jackdbus
<len-dt> The bridging will not work without it.
<vaev> secondly, have you attempted using jack server as a boot time launched daemon? or simply letting users manually start it / programs autolaunch it, resulting in dynamic autonegotiation between pulse and jack if jack is running? and when it's stopped pulse would reacquire the alsa devices
<len-dt> However the user is able to choose not touse dbus.
<vaev> len-dt: actually it will if you statically configure module-jack-sink in pulse to be the only option without alsa fallback (letting pulseaudio launch jackd or jackdbus if available)
<vaev> okay
<len-dt> Ok I did not know that.
<len-dt> We only have so many people for testing... So we have not done the amount of testing you have even.
<vaev> I can post my findings on the subject to your mailing list.. I'm attempting to compose a guide as generic as possible regarding this matter
<len-dt> If we were doing an Audio only distro it would just be jack.
<len-dt> We are trying to get the "normal" desktop experience to work as well.
<vaev> I'm trying to find a decent solution with minimal user interaction with the daemons needed for complete desktop and proaudio usage
<len-dt> I think things will change again as Firewire makes its way into ALSA.
<len-dt> I also think there are new things coming in both pulse and jackd that will change things too.
<len-dt> The one thing I have noticed is that turning off PA-jack bridging seems to be jsut as effective as turning off pulse.
<len-dt> This is easy to do on the fly.
<vaev> I'm trying to keep an eye on them both. going to post to jack-devel soonish if they could evaluate my findings and suggest where to start repairing certain issues that have arisen
<vaev> just hoping I don't fire up a powder keg of alsa-pulse-jack politics :)
<len-dt> However, If I was doing "pro" audio. I personally would have the audio processing computer(s) with just jackd and no external net access.
<len-dt> I am not suggesting it has to be that way, just my feeling
<vaev> yep. in those use cases that is sensible
<len-dt> I would want my audio computer to be as close to a one use box as I could.
<vaev> same here. I already have a perfectly working solution for my personal use case, I'm just trying to generalize it so others can benefit from it too
<len-dt> There are a lot of other things I would remove as well... including swap and most services.
<len-dt> The fun of developing a distro :-)
 * len-dt is saying all this while watching youtube on his audio computer...
<ailo> vaev: len-dt: I believe the jackd2 is mixed jackd and mixbus
<ailo> You can either run jackd or jackdbus
<len-dt> Yes, it can be run either way. But I am not sure pulse as we have it configured will bridge if jackd is run with out dbus.
<ailo> pulse will only bridge to jackdbus, not jackd
<ailo> But the jackd2 package is compiled with mixed jackd2 and jackdbus
<ailo> So, both are available
<vaev> ailo: pulse will bridge to jack in both cases, but not automatically if not jackdbus
<len-dt> Ya there are 3 modules involved, one that watches dbus for jack and then loads the sink/source modules as needed.
<vaev> in case of only jackd it will remain completely oblivious as to it existing but it can be defaulted to load jack modules only, in which case it will start jack server through jackd or jackdbus if available
<vaev> if it is not running already
<ailo> Another problem with jack is audio card selection
<len-dt> ailo, in muticard cases so does pulse.
<len-dt> s/muti.multi
<ailo> There's no good gui control for making simple audio card selections
<vaev> yep. that's another thing I'm going to look into if I choose to go with the static pulse config..to try to automate the usage of alsa_in and alsa_out (from jack package) to use additional cards
<vaev> for desktop solutions it might also be enough to let jack reserve one card, and let pulseaudio sink to it..then let pulseaudio load the remaining cards through alsa directly
<vaev> but that eliminates the possibility of routing those cards through jack
<vaev> but that's something I have to discuss with jack-devel on how to approach best
<len-dt> The more I look at multi-track or multi-card uses, the more I am starting to feel, user has to have some understanding of their own system. Even (especially) windows or osx are not immune to this problem
<ailo> If jack is to be default, I'd like pulse not to auto-grab any cards. Just wait to connect to jack
<vaev> ailo: that's what I've done
<len-dt> vaev, Have you done any testing with pulse-jack bridging and how a second card pulse is connected to effects the card jack is connected to?
<len-dt> I have had problems this way.
<ailo> len-dt: Was pulse using both the jack sinks, or was something also using the other card simultaniously?
<ailo> I mean, did you also have pulse sink to the other card
<vaev> I did some preliminary tests closely related. jack will remain completely oblivious of any cards that pulse grabs directly. I tested with letting jack take the hw:0 in my system and let pulse handle hw:1 (ati hdmi) and hw:3 (usb headset) through alsa
<len-dt> vaev, That is not true.
<vaev> oh?
<len-dt> They can both run, but the settings in jack will not be able to be any better than the card connected to pulse.
<vaev> I base what I said on not encountering any problems letting pulse sink to jack and the hw:3 simultaneously
<ailo> len-dt: You mean, when using the pulse bridge. This was not a case with the bridge, from what I read
<len-dt> My internal card on my netbook can get latency to -p128 and it has an issue with the wireless.
<len-dt> An external card that with pulse not seeing the internal card can get -p64 and no wireless issues has the same limits when pulse can see the internal card.
<len-dt> That is if pulse has the internal card turned on, jack can now only go to -p128 on my external card
<len-dt> going to pavucontrol and turning the internal cards profile to off, lets me use my external card to it's full potential.
<len-dt> With bridging turned of this is not a problem.
<vaev> oh now I see what you mean
<len-dt> bridgin requires pa and jack to sync
<vaev> yes, it could have a performance impact
<vaev> something I haven't encountered or measured at this point
<len-dt> My internal sound card happens to be pretty bad ;-)
<len-dt> While my netbook is not a great audio platform, with 1G ram and yucky (slow) hardware, it can make a surprisingly good remote recording platform or even guitar effect with an external USB audio IF
<len-dt> I suppose pa-jack briding _could_ use resampling to get around this problem... but pa-jack bridging already uses twice the cpu time as jackd does. I'm not sure it would be worth it.
<len-dt> (twice the cpu at -p 128 on my machine, worse at -p 64)
<vaev> I'll consider this in respect of the static sinking approach
<vaev> thans for pointing it out :)
<len-dt> No problem
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-29
<Mish> Hey Len are you there?
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: FYI, I queried Full Circle Magazine for a list of recommended publishing application.  Will share their response.
<Len-nb> great. I'll see what we can do with it
 * al4nc4ds http://www.wifislax.com/
<Submarine> howdie
<Submarine> I use Rosegarden for sequencing, Ardour for recording, Hydrogen for drums, FluidSynth and LinuxSampler for sampler sounds. Is there a great app that I have missed?
<holstein> qtractor?
<holstein> maybe harmonyseq or seq24
<holstein> JAMin is nice for "mastering"
<Submarine> thanks for the suggestions
<holstein> maybe an arpeggiator?
<holstein> rakarrack is nice, and not just for guitars
 * Submarine looks at arpeggiators
<Submarine> regarding soft synths, I've used Yoshimi, Aeolus...
<Submarine> and the Hammond B3 emulator
<holstein> xsynth and whysynth are fun
<holstein> i would check out http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> you prolly know a lot of it already
<Submarine> well, I still encounter mysteries
<harry__> DAW is a constant learning process
<Submarine> like how to have uneven speed
<Submarine> and everything keeps in sync
<Submarine> one problem is that just every apps like to believe it is the master time
<holstein> i would just play something in analog that is going to keep the time
<holstein> call that the "master" and play everything along with it
<Submarine> I mean, how do you call it, these tempo tracks
<holstein> i do very little MIDI though, and usually just do things like
<holstein> live*
<holstein> Submarine: you can always create a tempo track
<holstein> how do the pro's do it?
<holstein> they dont use JACK and the tools we use.. they dont necessarily have the opportunity to do it all at once like that
<Submarine> I suppose they use software that can effectively use a tempo track without mishaps.
<holstein> they would create some master tempo track somehow though
<holstein> Submarine: you just need to learn to make one, and use it
<holstein> i would literally tap the tempo out near a mic while humming the tune
<holstein> then, start replacing
<ollie_> Hey, what benefits do I get from installing this instead of another distro if I wasn't planning on using the supplied DAW, but Reaper in WINE instead?
<mlpug> ollie_, I guess not much
<mlpug> its one of the much used distros so my argument to use it that you find more related information from various forums, irc etc
<ollie_> I'm using an ubuntu based distro as it is though
<ollie_> I assume the low latency kernel is still useful, right?
<MaynardWaters> What is Reaper ?
<MaynardWaters> mlpug
<magicguitarman> It's a DAW. http://www.reaper.fm/ meant to be cheap and pretty good
<magicguitarman> I haven't used it myself but my bass player has and likes it.
<MaynardWaters> thanks magicguitarman
<magicguitarman> no problem
<MaynardWaters> ive been able to get ableton to work under wine, that along with cool edit pro 2.0 seem to run well on ubuntu
<magicguitarman> My only experience of WINE is the odd game. I'm happy with Ardour and RoseGarden when I do any recording/arranging
<devtekalpha> Can you make just as good audio productions on linux as you can with windows?
<devtekalpha> I want to move to using linux and freeware will i still be able to make professional sound?
<magicguitarman> Yes, I would say so, but it's going to take some learning. Like with any move, there's new ways of doing things
<devtekalpha> Well as long as it is possible im willing to learn :)
<magicguitarman> What do you use at the moment?
<devtekalpha> Vista. Reaper. Free vsts. Sound forge. Wavelab
<magicguitarman> Reaper will actually work using WINE. But I'd recommend making the leap as native apps run better.
<devtekalpha> Cool. What would you reccommend instead of using reaper and soundforge
<magicguitarman> I suggest reading up on, and testing Ardour, RoseGarden, Hydrogen,FluidSynth and LinuxSampler
<magicguitarman> That should give you a start
<devtekalpha> Cool thanks ill look them up
<magicguitarman> No problem
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-22
<Aethysius> I return.
<Aethysius> I'm getting [Errno 30] Read-only file system when I try to install.
<holstein> Aethysius: try to install what? to what? where?
<Aethysius> From a DVD, installing US on a wipable hard drive. This is a different error that it's throwing up, as opposed to the last DVD, and USB drive.
<holstein> Aethysius: what do you mean? wipe-able?
<holstein> Aethysius: if its wipe-able, wipe it.. run the desktop live, and go into the live desktop and use gparted
<holstein> Aethysius: if you cant wipe or clear or format the drive, it may be damaged
<Aethysius> I've tried that.
<holstein> Aethysius: that, meaning what? you tried using gparted from a live desktop?
<Aethysius> It does the task of formatting and stuff, but I think it's the ISOs.
<Aethysius> It isn't the drive.
<holstein> Aethysius: how are you trying to install?
<Aethysius> A DVD.
<holstein> Aethysius: when you load the installation dvd, by which method, after that DVD loads are you trying to install, *precisely*
<holstein> automatic using the entire disk?
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aethysius> Sorry.
<Aethysius> It stops when it's running the installer, on either the LIve way or the Install pre-Live.
<Aethysius> Okay, It's in the act of installing.
<holstein> Aethysius: ?
<holstein> Aethysius: you are installing? to the hard drive in question?
<Aethysius> The Install in the boot menu way. I clicked re-install to see if it'd work.
<holstein> Aethysius: AFAIK, there is no "reinstall"
<Aethysius> And I've gotten errors on four different hard disks.
<Aethysius> It said it on the installer.
<holstein> Aethysius: what installer? ubuntustudio? 13.04? have you confirmed the md5 sum?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aethysius> Ubuntu Studio 13.04.
<Aethysius> It's so close to finishing; I don't know what I did differently.
<Aethysius> Hot damn, It installed.
<holstein> Aethysius: have you installed linux distros before?
<Aethysius> Yes.
<Aethysius> Many times.
<holstein> Aethysius: not much different here then.. but you should be able to tell me what method you used.. "install using entire disk" for example
<holstein> or, custom
<holstein> or, along side windows.. or whatever
<Aethysius> I've been hopping distros lately, really just all the different versions of Ubuntu, and then Mint.
<holstein> Aethysius: why?
<holstein> Aethysius: the nice thing about the ubuntu versions is, that they are all ubuntu
<Aethysius> It really just said 'Reinstall Ubuntu 13.04.'
<Aethysius> Right.
<holstein> same repos.. no need to really "dualboot" them, or whatever.. unless you just want to
<holstein> mint is different of course
<holstein> Aethysius: "it"
<holstein> what said what, friend
<holstein> ?
<Aethysius> Mint is basically Ubuntu.
<holstein> Aethysius: no its not
<holstein> mint is mint
<Aethysius> 's what I heard.
<Aethysius> I liked Mint.
<holstein> Aethysius: you can like what you want, but its not ubuntu
<holstein> Aethysius: it would be like saying ubuntu is basically debian. and that is not totaly untrue.. but its not debian
<Aethysius> Ah, okay, I see.
<holstein> mint is not debian either.. nor ubuntu.. though, the repos are ubuntu, and mint's own.. lots of changes and additions
<SunStar> What is there available to edit flash projects?
<SunStar> seems to be the best solution is to run windows in vm
<wiak> this distro seems nice
<wiak> atleast some sane gui design hehe
<wiak> anyone around? :P
<cfhowlett> wiak, what's up?
<wiak> i would like to nominate Numix GTK3 theme as the new default theme for Ubuntu Studio :P
<wiak> http://satya164.deviantart.com/art/Numix-GTK3-theme-360223962
<wiak> it works nicely with the design
<cfhowlett> wiak, might want to forward that to the team ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/ArtTeamPage
<zequence> wiak: this is the user channel, so not the best place to discuss it
<wiak> hehe, am a user duh :P
<zequence> wiak: What you could do is post a mail in the -devel mail list we have
<wiak> will do :P
<zequence> wiak: You need to subscribe to it first https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<zequence> wiak: unfortunately our art lead is not avilable at the moment, and the plans we have for artwork are more towards the release of 14.04, so don't be offended if no one answers, or it takes a long time
<zequence> It's good that it's on the mail list anyway. We still need to work on how we deal with artwork organisation wise
<wiak> well, i know my way around teh intertubes, :P
<wiak> so no worries
<DanielD> hi, someone is using AMS on Studio 13.04 ?
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-24
<DanielD> hi !
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-25
<jablo> I discovered that for some reason "Canonical-supported free and open-source software (main)" was not selected in my Software & Updates. Selected it. Ran update, 281 updates installed. Now - I get the following message from jack (jackd2):
<jablo>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  D-BUS: SetParameterValue('driver:device', 'hw:0'):
<jablo>  Invalid container address 'driver':'device':'(null)' supplied to method 'SetParameterValue'.. (org.jackaudio.Error.InvalidArgs)
<jablo> and sound through jack does not work.
<zequence> jablo: weird that main was not selected. I guess you must have unselected it. However, jack is not in that repo
<zequence> yeah...
<SunStar> went distro hopping again. Studio still rocks the house
<SunStar> rock on guys!
<holstein> SunStar: thanks!
<jablo> Hi. Yesterday I saw in my "Software & Updates" I did not have "Canonical-supported free and open-source software (main)" activated. I activated it and subsequently updated some 281 packages or so. Now jack does not work (jackd2). Gives me a load of error messages... http://paste.debian.net/18592/
<jablo> I tried to reinstall jackd2 from packages but still have the same error. Alsa is working fine with my sound cards (ICE1712 based)
<newbie50> hello all,  just a quick complex question:  with ubuntustudio using it mostly for voiceover via mixbus (ardour),  are there any tweaks really required or is it fine out of the box?
<OvenWerks> newbie50: should be fine. the normal thing is to try it out and make sure it works.
<newbie50> I have been having crashes with mixbus,  sessions not loading properly.
<OvenWerks> it is not easy to fix something you don't know about.
<newbie50> been with ubuntu for over 10 years.   you could say that
<OvenWerks> which version of studio do you have
<newbie50> 13.04
<OvenWerks> what kind of audio card do you have?
<newbie50> I have two behringer ufo-202's
<OvenWerks> USB?
<newbie50> yup
<OvenWerks> The 3.8 kernel has problems with usb IFs. maybe try the 3.5 or the 3.10
<newbie50> okay thanks
<OvenWerks> I haven't tried a USB device with the 3.10 yet as it just came out yesterday.
<newbie50> i got it going okay this morning,   was following a tutorial from 'penguin producer'  site.   seemed reasonable,  some stuff worked and some not so much.  it got to a point where even the browser was slowing down on the system
<newbie50> this is pure kx studio though,  with kde
<newbie50> tried blending it,  using repos   and nothing much worked
<newbie50> I will watch the kernel,  thanks much.   install done
<OvenWerks> newbie50: I have found kde works better for me on some things than xfce.
<OvenWerks> Mostly to do with graphics.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-26
<jarnos> I am going to install lubuntu-desktop. Xfce session crashes sometimes and returns to login. I am using 64-bit version.
<jarnos> Sadly, LXDE it has no session management as far as I know.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-27
<xayonx> Hello
<TwitchTEK> Howdy!  Anybody awake?
<prompt32> hi !
<TwitchTEK> howdy!
<TwitchTEK> I was wondering if anyone has come cross some of the same problems I have been as of late.
<TwitchTEK> no one else having any trouble with UbStudio huh?  good to know.
<prompt32> problems like ?
<prompt32> ...
<glwdjstudio> hello all
<glwdjstudio> wondering if anyone got firefox (flash) going with jack?
<SunStar> how do i get studio bootable after installing windows?  cant do boot repair, no inet connection (installed b43-fwcutter and linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all) tried update-grub and got "failed to get cononical path of /cow"  tried grub-install and got " Path /boot/grub is not readable by grub on boot. installation is not possible"
<Guest59338> hi everyone ! is someone having trouble with all the reverbs on a "vanilla" ubuntu studio 13.04 ? it seems the buffer used is extralarge, it sounds like cheap delais more than reverbs :/
<Guest59338> nobody :( ?
<DanielD> hi !
<DanielD> is someone had a problem with the quality of the reverbs on US13.04 ? Any plug-in reverb ?
<Elfor> How to make 24 pictures (jpg/png) per second with the motion (program for cams)?
<cfhowlett> Elfor, openshot can convert stills to video.
<cfhowlett> Elfor, as can ffmepg
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg
<Elfor> I need just make few photos from the cam
<Elfor> ~24 in sec
<sushant> hey which linux is best for audio production
<sushant> ?
<holstein> sushant: ?
<holstein> "best" is a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> try ubuntustudio live
<sushant> what abt av linux
<holstein> TBH, most of the applications are the same, in all the repos
<holstein> sushant: try AVLinux live as well
<holstein> sushant: avlinux is older, that might be a factor
<sushant> im currently using ubuntu studio
<holstein> and, its more of an "appliance" that you dont upgrade
<holstein> ubuntustudio is currently developed
<holstein> AVlinux is not going to be developed anymore
<sushant> ok
<holstein> sushant: you can get literally a "pro" opinion about *any* OS
<holstein> or a "con"
<holstein> the software is the same.. JACK, ardour.. all the tools
<holstein> i say, whatever OS you are more comfortable with is going to be "best"
<sushant> ok
<sushant> i just switched to linux
<holstein> so, you are used to a different operating system, or no operating system, which is pose its own "issues"
<sushant> yes i am actually a windows user
<sushant> but linux somehow got my attension
<sushant> so thought would give a try
<holstein> i switched a few years back on my production rig.. from XP/cubase to linux/JACK/ardour
<sushant> so which did you find more comfortable
<sushant> or suitable
<sushant> ?
<holstein> sushant: as i said, the software is all the same
<holstein> sushant: i learn the tools, and use them on whatever
<holstein> i am more comfortable with a debian/ubuntu base, so i prefer ubuntustudio
<thenasa> those anyone  know how to install vm here
<cc_INC> vm?
<cc_INC> Virtual Machine?
<katty_> hi everyone
<katty_> olá eu sou portuguesa, Boa noite a todos
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Unit193> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Unit193> Howdy, katty_.  Just ask whatever question you have here and you should get an answer in time (This is the English channel, yes.)
<katty_> thank you for the information
<katty_> I am Portuguese and i would like to introduce myself because It's the first time I enter in the irc ubuntu studio channel so if I can help with anything can I ask questions? I would like to help and practice programming from now on, I am on a beginning level.
<OvenWerks> You can always ask questions. just be aware it may take some time to get answered.
<katty_> ok
<OvenWerks> Manyu times we are hooked up to IRC but not right at the computer... maybe even sleeping.
<OvenWerks> But it means when we next look, we haven't missed anything and can look at the back scroll.
<OvenWerks> What kind of work would you like to do?
<katty_> any work you may need about software, web or search
<OvenWerks> Hmm, hard for me to answer that one. I have been rather focused on my own little corner :)  Mostly menus and the last few days an installer script.
<OvenWerks> There are some blue prints though, if there is something there that looks interesting, just pick one and work on it.
<OvenWerks> zequence is the lead here so anything goes through him at some point.
<katty_> zequence is about what kind of art?
<katty_> music? video?
<OvenWerks> zequence: is a person
<katty_> ...
<katty_> oh
<OvenWerks> Sorry, I guess that is not clear. :)
<katty_> sorry
<OvenWerks> blue prints: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+spec/topic-flavor-ubuntustudio
<katty_> what a mistake
<OvenWerks> each oval at the bottom leads to another page.
<katty_> ok
<OvenWerks> Another page about developing in ubuntustudio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<OvenWerks> Is there one type of artistic workflow you enjoy doing? (music graphics, photography, etc.)
<katty_> I usually compose songs and I work on design and publications
<katty_> but I am quite new in linux
<OvenWerks> One of the areas we are looking for is someone who can refine our publishing workflow.
<katty_> but what is the name of the project?
<OvenWerks> Though of course any contribution is helpful. There are not really very many of us and all are volunteering.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio.
<OvenWerks> We have a menu set aside for the various areas that we support.
<OvenWerks> There is Audio production (which so far has had most of our support because most of us do music)
<katty_> (about the blueprint page I downloaded the framework and I will start learning, and using it to understand the dependency tree)
<OvenWerks> there is Graphic Design, Video Production
<OvenWerks> Photogrphy and Publishing
<BLK> hello?
<OvenWerks> Aye?
<BLK> Oh hi! there's lots of people here
<katty_> hi
<OvenWerks> Not really... just looks that way ... I would say almost half are sleeping right now :)
<BLK> Hi Katty
<BLK> aww man :(
<BLK> Is anyone here an artist on Ubuntu Studio?
<OvenWerks> Scattered around the globe
<BLK> visual, not audio
<OvenWerks> There are a few, but none are here right now.
<BLK> Aww man
<katty_> about publishing what link can I enter to help?
<BLK> I had some questions to ask T.T
<BLK> that I can't find on the forums (which are still down) and it's annoying
<BLK> no it's not about publishing, it's about setting up a G-Tablet
<OvenWerks> You can ask anyway... who knows I might even know
<BLK> Do you know about setting up a Graphics Tablet?
<OvenWerks> What kind of setup?
<BLK> Wacom Intuos 5 to be exact
<BLK> ^^
<BLK> I hear that they aren't officially supported but still work
<katty_> I am an artist :) I) compose
<OvenWerks> No, I don't ... It should show up. Similar to a touch pad.
<BLK> Katty That's great, is Ubuntu Studio replacing your old rig?
<BLK> and According to the forums, it's buggy with the interface
<BLK> also there's no GUI yet
<BLK> We need an ubuntu artist forum
<BLK> not just the deviant art page
<katty_> BLK yes, I don't know what is rig but i suppose it's a distro or OS
<BLK> A rig is, like... your setup
<BLK> like maybe lower specs and a different Operating System
<BLK> Im implying that you were on a different OS befor
<BLK> before*
<katty_> yes
<OvenWerks> katty_: not much I can find about publishing, the list of SW we include to support it is at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.saucy/view/head:/publishing
<katty_> I used windows for several year, vista and 7
<OvenWerks> scribus is the major SW there unless you are doing music typesetting then musescore.
<BLK> OvenWerks are you a developer?
<OvenWerks> Sort of.
<OvenWerks> I help around here
<BLK> I want to help as well D:
<BLK> I know what I'll do... I've got an idea
<katty_> but then i started to use ubuntu 12.04
<OvenWerks> To call us developers is not quite right. we don't really code for example. mostly we take packages and put together a distro.
<katty_> because I had some problems with my machine
<BLK> by the way... I'm a Digital artist, Traditional artist, Graphic Designer, and Web Designer/developer. which is what I use Ubuntu for
<katty_> and then I started to use Ubuntu studio because I love arts
<BLK> katty same thing for me
<BLK> I just can't put down Ubuntu now
<OvenWerks> My last OS before Linux was OS/2 2.1 :)
<katty_> Like me
<BLK> also it has the BEST Digital art software
<katty_> I love this operating system
<BLK> Krita is just... ubelievable
<BLK> it replaces Photoshop, its better than Manga Studio and Corel Draw
<katty_> :)
<BLK> it's just a ridiculous software, and it's free AND Opensource
<BLK> This is one thing I love about OpenSource... when projects like Krita beat out there "for-profit" counterparts
<BLK> GIMP is on it's way to beating out PhotoShop as well.
<katty_> I will try krita
<BLK> and Inkscape is arguably better than Illustrator, ('cept when it comes to typesetting T.T)
<BLK> yeah Kat's you should, you definitely should
<BLK> anyways... OverWerks
<OvenWerks> Yup?
<BLK> so is there anything that needs to be done? for UbuntuStudio that is?
<BLK> I wanna help
<OvenWerks> Lots :)
<holstein> !contribute
<BLK> I wanna Help!!!
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<OvenWerks>  I am not the best person to ask is all.
<BLK> Thanks Ubottu
<BLK> okay :D
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntustudio's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BLK> I can do a bunch of stuff for you guys... and my friend is a C and C++ coder... he wants to help Ubuntu as well, Studio might be a good place to start for him
<holstein> BLK: did you see the link i gave?
<BLK> Holstein, I just saw the one from the Bot
<OvenWerks> There are a number of projects that are not specific to ubuntustudio, that are not being maintained and so we are loosing them as the libs are changing.
<OvenWerks> Thats the one he means.
<BLK> oh yeah, I saw those
<katty_> oh thank you ubottu
<holstein> so, from the link i gave, you /j #ubuntustudio
<holstein> also, there are linkes to the dev mailing list
<holstein>  /j#ubuntustudio-devel
<BLK> yeah I already signed up to the mailing list
<BLK> Is it cool if I make the website for the mailing list better?
<BLK> a bit stylized?
<BLK> sorry... I'm a designer so... Aesthetics are the first thing I notice hahhahahaha
<holstein> BLK: i dont think we have access to that
<BLK> aww darn... should one of the developers do it?
<BLK> I mean I can just write the code and e-mail it
<BLK> I don't have to upload it lol
<holstein> BLK: its a list serv
<holstein> BLK: we dont have access to it
<holstein> BLK: you are free to go up as far as you want, and try and do whatever
<BLK> Ahh I see
<holstein> BLK: we dont have the resources to look into that for you/us
<BLK> Yeah I 'll find a way
<holstein> BLK: i wouldnt know where to start, and it looks like every other listserv i have seen, so im not sure its possible
<holstein> and its not on my radar
<holstein> what can you do? iso testing is *always* appreciated
<holstein> and well documented
<BLK> test the installation? Yeah I can do that on my spare machine
<BLK> The specs are enough to run it at full capacity.
<BLK> So yeah, sign me up for iso testing lol
<holstein> BLK: no
<holstein> BLK: let me get the links for you
<BLK> okay
<holstein> BLK: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<katty_> BLK if we could have permissions to make the mailing list website can I join you to make it?
<holstein> there are tests, that are defined, that *must* get dont
<holstein> done*
<BLK> @Katty: of course, it'll make things easier, I could design most of the pages for the Ubuntu Studio stuff
<BLK> Thanks Holstein, give me a second to read through
<holstein> BLK: when milestone releases happen, we *must* test them, for them to be released
<holstein> if they are not tested, we dont get a release
<holstein> that is *key*.. and quite helpful
<BLK> ahhh I see
<katty_> I could make some other pages we could divide tasks and pages
<OvenWerks> Also there are always thing you might see that no one else does
<holstein> katty_: im quite certain we dont have access to that page
<katty_> ok
<holstein> katty_: you should go upstream and ask before you potentially waste any efforts on it
<holstein> i dont think its an option server-side to change the aesthetic
<holstein> not sure
<katty_> ok
<katty_> I didn't know it
<BLK> Well it's fine, I'll do what I can
<BLK> in anyway I can
<holstein> cool
<holstein> try joining the dev channel
<OvenWerks> BLK: the big thing around here is patience. Things don't happen quick
<holstein>  /join #ubuntustudio-devel
<katty_> I will work with blueprint and then I can help on something
<BLK> but for now, it's late so I'll be seeing you guys. Nice meeting everyone. I hope I can find some digital artists tommorrow to ask about the G-Tablet situation.
<BLK> Yeah Holstein, I'll join!
<BLK> OvenWerks: yeah, that's a shame... I want to get rid of the whole "Linux is only for programmers" stereotype
<BLK> I would like to see Ubuntu become just as acceptable a proffesional standard as Windows or Mac
<OvenWerks> Over 90% of the people who use linux don't program even now.
<BLK> yeah, most just hop on cause it's free and they wanted an upgrade
<OvenWerks> Or its on their phone or tablet or whatever.
<BLK> Most people don't have Ubuntu Touch yet though
<BLK> oh you mean Linux being Android? yeah that too
<OvenWerks> That and a lot of telephone switches use linux.
<BLK> Ticks me off though that there's so little conveniance between Android and Linux distros T.T
<OvenWerks> almost all the wireless routers are linux.
<BLK> ^
<holstein> the channel name is #ubuntustudio-devel
<BLK> Okay Holstein, I'll check the page out tommorrrow
<BLK> good night guys
<holstein> BLK: its not apage
<holstein> thats the dev channel
<BLK> yeah, it's the chat for freenode right?
<BLK> or IRC or w/e this is called
<holstein> BLK: sure
<BLK> cool
<BLK> see you guys.
<OvenWerks> holstein: ^^^ "page closed" :)
<holstein> hehe
<katty_> blk I agree with you
<OvenWerks> katty_: BLK is already gone.
<katty_> yes, I haven't noticed thank you
<katty_> He was talking about the his will of linux becoming efficent as mac x or windows and that is my will too
<OvenWerks> It's all in the eyes of whoever is doing the work. I have never had Windows on any of my machines or any Apple HW/SW so I can't really compare
<OvenWerks> My wife had both Win and linux on her box, but ended up never using windows.
<OvenWerks> She is not a programer at all.
<holstein> my mom started on linux
<holstein> she's not a programmer
<katty_> I am just a programmer in a begging level and I think that linux is a good OS, and fast
<katty_> it's good for all the kind of users
<katty_> *begining
<katty_> but I will work on blueprints thank you ovenwerks
<OvenWerks> no prob.
<katty_> :)
<katty_> I will go to sleep to
<katty_> too
<OvenWerks> OK, good night then.
<katty_> for you too
<katty_> what is it right there?
<OvenWerks> 4pm.
<OvenWerks> Almost time to get supper for my kids
<katty_> ok so good evening
<katty_> bye *
<OvenWerks> 0/
<katty_> thank you for the help
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-28
<Mastermil> boa noite
<studio-user771> ubuntu studio is awsome!!!!!
<studio-user771> i'just new in it but it looks awsome!!!!
<LambdaDusk> anyone knows which options to put to avconv to have a convert from h264 to libx264 with minimum loss of quality? -c:v copy refuses to work, so I have to re-encode
<mauro> hi everyone
<Guest10397> I need some help on ubuntu studio
<Guest10397> can anyone help?
<Guest10397> I need some help on ubuntu studio
<alex_> Hello #Ubuntustudio. I have an odd problem with my USB Wireless Adapter -- it is recognized and finds neighboring Wireless Networks, but can't find my own. Does anyone have any guesses?
<alex_> Before I installed Ubuntu Studio, I used Windows 8, and I had no problems connecting to my home network.
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-21
<victoria> hello i need some help
<victoria> pls
<zequence> victoria: Just explain what you need help with, and someone will answer as soon as they can
<Jmainguy> so yeah
<Jmainguy> what did you need help with
<fnstudio> hello everyone - i am running a vanilla ubuntu 14.04 on my 8GB ram laptop and was willing to start using ubuntustudio
<fnstudio> i would like to run it in virtualbox (or similar virtualization solution you might suggest)
<cfhowlett> ... and?
<fnstudio> does it make sense?
<fnstudio> :)
<fnstudio> my goal is to be able to record from my audio card (internal for now, usb external as soon as I buy one)
<cfhowlett> fnstudio sudo apt-get install ubuntstudio-desktop will grab the US packages.  test it out.  if you don't like it, sudo apt-get pruge ubuntustudio-desktop
<fnstudio> and i was wondering if dealing with audio cards could be a problem from a virtualized ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> fnstudio OR just grab the audio-metapackage
<cfhowlett> fnstudio why are you virtual?  why not just install it properly?
<cfhowlett> fnstudio virtual may or may not work with your audio ...
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: there's probably something i should understand better: i thought ubuntu studio was a distro on its own and that installing it required to delete my current vanilla ubuntu (delete or dual-boot or virtualization)
<fnstudio> is this assumption of mine wrong?
<cfhowlett> WRONG!  :)
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: super :)
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: that helps a lot!
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: i think my best option for now is to follow your initial suggestion: apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<cfhowlett> fnstudio you can selectively add part or all of ubuntustudio packages to your plain vanilla ubuntu.  in fact, for recording, you don't need ALL of the audio packages .. depends on how deep into audio recording you want to go
<cfhowlett> fnstudio wait 1 ...
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: sure
<cfhowlett> fnstudio pretty sure this'll work: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio       for the audio metapackage.  logout, choose ubuntustudio session (with the real-time kernel)... login.
<cfhowlett> NOT realtime - lowlatency
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: ok
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: will that add a dedicated kernel?
<cfhowlett> ubuntustudio-recording is the correct metapackage name.
<cfhowlett> apt-cache show ubuntustudio-recording for details ...
<fnstudio> right
<cfhowlett> fnstudio I don't see the lowlatency kernel on the list but you can install it manually.
<cfhowlett> don't know your use case, but my first external interface was the presonus audiobox kit : mic, interface, headphones at a pretty decent price.  For podcasting = pretty close to perfect.  Hardware supported out of the box
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: when you say "choose ubuntustudio session" what do you mean exactly? is that a desktop manager (like gnome3 or unity)
<cfhowlett> fnstudio sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency linux-lowlatency-pae
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: is that a necessary step or could the standard kernel just work?
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: this is my work laptop and i would like to keep it the more stable i can
<fnstudio> (talking about the low-latency kernel)
<fnstudio> btw, it seems everything is installed...
<cfhowlett> fnstudio no that's for getting the integrated menus - which we are NOT doing as you're only installing the audio metapackage.  standard kernel can give you xruns (lag) and is not optimal for music production.  Again; depends on how extensive your recording setup is.  Expert advice in #opensourcemusicians
<cfhowlett> fnstudio fire up audacity and do some recording!
<cfhowlett> or editing
<fnstudio> no need to logout/login again then?
<cfhowlett> fnstudio shouldn't be.  has your menu updated?
<fnstudio> hrm... i use unity... no menu :)
<cfhowlett> lol.  right.
<fnstudio> trying with audacity
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: it is working great - although i get this messages at start https://dpaste.de/DaPC
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: my use case is to plug a guitar to the laptop and try some recording (still don't have any hw)
<cfhowlett> fnstudio ONLY guitar?
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: i think i need a dedicated guitar-to-laptop usb card
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: yes, only guitar :)
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: that's the only instrument i can play... and i am not even very good
<fnstudio> ahahahah
<fnstudio> but that's a start
<cfhowlett> fnstudio :)
<cfhowlett> fnstudio what version of ubuntu are you running?
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: 14.04
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: i found this http://akshathabel.blogspot.in/2013/04/electric-guitars-on-ubuntu-1304.html but found problems with jack
<cfhowlett> fnstudio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: ahah, that looks very interesting
<fnstudio> thanks!
<cfhowlett> fnstudio you might want to go ahead and add the full art/look & feel packages.  Also: note that US uses XFCE as the Desktop Environment = much less system heavy than ubuntu/unity.
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: oh xfce was nice, i could add it as a second desktop manager and login with that when using US
<cfhowlett> EXACTOMUNDO!
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: you have amazingly helpful, thank you sooo much - i think i have enough input to do some experiments now
<cfhowlett> and if you want to make the curious wonder what you're running, see the wallpapers I loaded:  http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/beautiful-ubuntu-ray-traced-wallpapers
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<fnstudio> cfhowlett: oh, those are nice!
<cfhowlett> fnstudio enjoy!
<cfhowlett> fnstudio #opensourcemusicans and linuxaudio.org are worth a look
<fnstudio> #opensourcemusicians sounds as a wonderful name/channel, i'll give it a try!
<holstein> fnstudio: for me, i would rather just run studio or an audio distro live on the hardware natively
<holstein> there will be a large hit in using jack audio virtualized like that..
<fnstudio> hey holstein: thanks for your tip!
<fnstudio> holstein: yeah, i see - beside that, i was explained i can just install the US components on top of my vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> sure.. but, why?
<holstein> i mean, if you are not interested in using JACK, and doing pro audio work, i would just use xubuntu and add what you need
<fnstudio> holstein: it was my understanding it was preferable to install the whole distro from scratch
<holstein> they are all ubuntu, and have the same sources and core, so, if all you want is audactiy and and the gimp, you can just use ubuntu or xubuntu and add those.. or any of the ubuntustudio meta packages
<fnstudio> holstein: well, actually i'm interested in audio recording: external audio card connected to a guitar (i'm just a beginner, probably don't need super high features)
<holstein> sure.. audio recording in general, on *any* operating system or machine will not work well virtualized
<fnstudio> holstein: yeah, i can imagine
<fnstudio> holstein: my plan is:
<holstein> but, ubuntustudio live is a great way to get used to jack, and you can really get into it, and break it, and easily revert
<fnstudio> 0. try to install all the necessary packages from US (i think i already did that thanks to cfhowlett)
<fnstudio> 1. make jack working (now i'm having some problems)
<fnstudio> 2. make audacity (or possibly ardour) to work
<fnstudio> 3. try recording
<fnstudio> 4. if it clicks, installing a low-latency kernel
<holstein> fnstudio: not in virtualization
<holstein> fnstudio: plus, do you need low latency?
<fnstudio> no no, installing US components in my real ubunty
<fnstudio> *ubuntu
<holstein> i mean, "if it clicks", moving on to lower latency settings is a good course of action
<fnstudio> holstein: oh cool
<holstein> the lowlatency kernel is in the repos.. regadless.. you'll want the live installter iso.. so, i suggest, play with it.. play with jack, and configurations on the live disc.. do some actual work there in the live environment
<fnstudio> holstein: i'll be more than happy to keep my current kernel - i was just mentioning that since i found it on some websites
<holstein> then, install or add, or convert to whatever you need based on your actual needs from what you learn you need runing the live iso
<holstein> if you dont have hardware that is capable of lower latency, it really doesnt matter what you do, you wont get it
<fnstudio> holstein: super! so, i'll create a bootable usb drive and run US from there
<holstein> what makes hardware "low latency capable" ? ..it can be as simple as good driver support in linux
<holstein> *if* you can provide low latency, then, the low latency kernel can help
<fnstudio> holstein: i have a dell xps13 developer edition
<holstein> but, do you need low latency? there are 2 cases.. live control of software synths, and live realtime effects processing
<fnstudio> and was thinking of buying a usb card to plug my guitar to the laptop
<holstein> fnstudio: im talking about the external audio device
<fnstudio> oh i see
<holstein> fnstudio: you will *not* get "good" latency settings from an internal device.. but, what im saying is, you likely dont need it
<holstein> i mean.. what is latency? what are we even talking about?
<holstein> fnstudio: if you press record, and record your guitar or band, and 40 ms later, the machine records that on the hard drive.. whats that matter?
<holstein>  who cares if it takes 40ms, 4ms, or 400?
<holstein> it doesnt change the information or the quality. so whats it matter?
<holstein> also, when you press play to listen back, who cares if the machine plays the information back 4ms, 40ms, or 400ms later.. right?
<fnstudio> holstein: yeah, i think my needs are pretty basic, i'm just a novice - sorry i've mentioned "low-latency"
<fnstudio> yeah, i agree
<holstein> the only 2 times it actually factually matters is, realtime effects.. where, you plug your guitar into the computer and have the machine provide effects such as distortion via something like rakkarack
<holstein> or, you are playing a midi instrument, and you want the sound to happen as if its an actual instrument. and not 40 or 400ms later..
<holstein> for me, anything around 8ms or so is quite acceptable for "realtime" lowlatency work
<fnstudio> holstein: oh that makes things clearer!
<holstein> i can get 1.2ms stable with the firewire audio device.. but, i actually use different settings for different tasks
<fnstudio> holstein: hey it seems i'm entering a vast and very interesting world
<holstein> if im mixing, and i have a lot of CPU usage, i'll relax the settings, and have 90ms or more.. because, that doesnt effect the quality, and its easier on the system
<holstein> but, for you, the biggest issue you have is the inappropriate audio device
<fnstudio> holstein: hm i'd be interested in what kind of music you play :)
<holstein> its not a "bad" audio device.. its inappropriate.. its not intended to do audio production, or have attenuated line in's for your guitar
<fnstudio> audio device... well, i'm not sure this is the proper place to discuss that, but if you wonder i just ordered a "Behringer UCG102 USB Guitar Link"
<holstein> not that you should be lined in directly like that, really, anyways.. if you were in a studio paying $100+/hour, for example, and playing electric guitar like that, they would *never* line you into an internal sound card.. or any sound card
<holstein> they would, for exampele, take a nice amp, and a nice mic into a nice preamp into the interface into the computer
<holstein> you can more closely emulate that work flow, and get "good" results
<holstein> if you get a decent mic, and an interface with decent preamps, you can emulate that work flow for under $400 and have quite nice results
<fnstudio> holstein: what if i plug my guitar into that Behringer card?
<fnstudio> (i don't have any amps at the moment)
<holstein> fnstudio: what im saying is, you shouldnt (ideally) plug your guitar into *any* card
<fnstudio> holstein: oh
<fnstudio> holstein: i see
<holstein> fnstudio: that begringer does many things for your setup, though
<holstein> it gets you "outside the box", and i have heard good things about the hardware support, so you can get lower latency
<fnstudio> holstein: could that work as a first step to enter this music world?
<holstein> fnstudio: sure..
<holstein> fnstudio: that paired with a cheapy behringer mixer with a mic preamp would get you far, and for under $75
<holstein> i would try and shop for them used, and you can sell them for what you pay for them, when you out grow them.. but, that investment is quite reasonable
<fnstudio> cool, but yes, i understand that to do things more seriously i'd need a larger setup (the one i usually see at concerts with amps and microphones picking sound out of amps i guess)
<holstein> fnstudio: not "at concerts"
<fnstudio> ooops :)
<holstein> fnstudio: thats totally different.. you want "at studios" specifically.. if you are trying to emulate what happens in a studio
<fnstudio> ok
<holstein> call your local studio, and go through it.. ask whats what.. ask how they would track the guitar
<holstein> take a tour.. sometimes they have open houses
<fnstudio> holstein: right, that sounds cool
<holstein> fnstudio: what you are not going to do is, get *less* money together than an hour in a professional studio, and have a pro studio sound
<fnstudio> holstein: sorry i didn't get you, can you rephrase that?
<holstein> that doesnt mean you cant buy gear with a lot of "bang for the buck" and get nice results at home, simply emulating a pro work flow
<fnstudio> oh sure
<fnstudio> i see
<holstein> fnstudio: an hour in a pro studio is typically $100
<holstein> fnstudio: you cant take $30 and have a pro studio
<fnstudio> yeah yeah, the important things for me are:
<fnstudio> - running floss sw
<fnstudio> - have the basics to start recording my guitar - i'm a beginner and really don't need (or deserve) high professional quality
<holstein> fnstudio: but, why are you recording it?
<fnstudio> holstein: well...
<holstein> fnstudio: i mean, if you have $30, do you have $130? to get *much* better quality?
<holstein> fnstudio: whats the goal? why bother if you are going to have buzz or hum.. or just a mess to work with
<fnstudio> holstein: i'd like to record it to share with friends and build something together
<fnstudio> hmmm
<fnstudio> holstein: ok, let me explain
<holstein> fnstudio: i say, a mic on an actual amp is the "best".. but, you can get an audio device with an actual instrument input for around or cheaper than $100
<holstein> something that is intended to have a guitar plugged into it
<holstein> a typical line in is *not* for guitar
<holstein> that is across the board.. for all typical consumer level line-ins
<holstein> im, again, not saying they are "bad".. they are inappropriate. the line is is for a line out from something like a CD player or tape deck.. not a guitar or instrument
<fnstudio> holstein: hm, when you say "an audio device with an actual instrument input", isn't the behringer something like that?
<holstein> fnstudio: no
<fnstudio> oh
<holstein> oh.. the guitar link.. yes.. thats for the guitar in
<fnstudio> you should have told me that 3 hours ago! (kidding! :))
<holstein> but, its a "one trick pony" kind of thing
<fnstudio> ah fine
<holstein> just a *little* more investment, and you get *so* much more.. and a better clock and all that
<fnstudio> so it's the right tool, even though a very basic one
<holstein> something like http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/MTrack.html for example
<fnstudio> ok, let me get familiar with US live, jack and the device i just bought - then i'll come back for more :)
<holstein> fnstudio: you'll notice, it matches mics and lines and instruments
<fnstudio> let me have a look
<holstein> fnstudio: that will grow into whatever needs you have.. and im not saying just that one.. anything in that similar kind of setup
<fnstudio> holstein: interesting
<holstein> i used device like that might be $60? less than $100
<holstein> its providing much more functionality than an guitar link, though
<fnstudio> i'll save the link
<holstein> a device like that will do "studio quality" type of recording, 2 channels at a time
<holstein> so, stereo mics on a piano.. or in a room.. or over drums
<holstein> you can line out of more expensive preamps.. you can plug *any* mic into it
<holstein> the preamps arent great, but, good value
<holstein> you can plug a guitar into it just like the guitar link
<fnstudio> and, again to the software side, any tips on what sw to use? jack? ardour? audacity? i know they all are different tools, just wondering where to start from
<fnstudio> but given my use case, what would you suggest i should start with
<fnstudio> it is my understanding jack is not super-easy to setup correctly but it's the ground basis for pretty much all the other serious audio things
<fnstudio> so i guess i should start with that one
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> i suggest, load a live CD, and learn to configure and run and setup jack
<holstein> then, use whatever other software meets your needs
<holstein> ardour is large, and well developed, and quite robust.. and may actually be overkill for your needs
<holstein> its all up to your needs
<holstein> there is not entity pre-packaging these tools for you.. for example, if you bought an interface for a windows or mac PC, you would get the unit,a nd some software that you would use
<holstein> you would just learn to use the software.. protools LE or cubase or whatever
<holstein> in this case, its up to you to decide what best fits your needs
<fnstudio> (reading)
<holstein> audacity is simple, and doesnt require JACK.. but, it really depends on what you need
<holstein> what do i suggest? just use main ubuntu or xubuntu and sudo apt-get install audacity
<holstein> then, if that doesnt meed your needs.. run the ubuntustudio live CD and start the process
<holstein> meet*
<fnstudio> ok, yeah, that makes sense
<fnstudio> holstein: one last question: what are the advantages of running the US live vs using jack in my ubuntu?
<holstein> fnstudio: as i said, you cant break anything
<holstein> fnstudio: you run it live.. you literally play around and break what you like.. and you reboot, and all is well
<fnstudio> holstein: yeah, but what could be broken?
<holstein> fnstudio: anything, friend
<holstein> fnstudio: jack is not trivial
<holstein> installing and managing kernels is not trivial
<holstein> audio production is not easy.. or trivial
<fnstudio> holstein: isn't enough removing the .jack folder in my account?
<holstein> fnstudio: correct, that is *not* enough
<fnstudio> oh
<holstein> fnstudio: its not an application like firefix
<holstein> firefox*
<fnstudio> holstein: because it's special access to low level things?
<holstein> jack is an entire mess of an audio server that  you can install into your system and do *real* lasting damage, and have a bad time
<fnstudio> holstein: i see, sounds scaring
<holstein> jack is *great*.. i use it all the time.. its a great tool that really has no equal for me
<holstein> fnstudio: i dont intend to be scarry... only realistic
<holstein> why install all that into your current system?
<fnstudio> holstein: yeah sure, and i appreciate!
<holstein> there are no benifits..
<holstein> why not just look live, and mess around, and learn to configure, and test the software and see what your needs are, specifically?
<fnstudio> holstein: will the performance of a live distro be good enough for my use case?
<holstein> fnstudio: try it, friend..
<fnstudio> right
<holstein> fnstudio: i use the live CD's to do *exactly* what im suggesting you do
<holstein> fnstudio: would i want to mix a large session from a live CD? no.. would i fire up a live CD on a new machine and test JACK with a new audio device? i almost exclusively do
<holstein> i use live CD's to see how the actual hardware works with the actual software.. whenever possible
<holstein> this makes it easy to do large config changes and test settings and break things, and easily revert
<fnstudio> holstein: cool
<fnstudio> holstein: ok, thank you a lot! you gave me so many tips
<fnstudio> holstein: i'm going to download US right now
<holstein> fnstudio: sure, good luck
<holstein> fnstudio: also, look at other audio distro's.. avlinux is a nice light one that runs great live
<holstein> you can get an idea of how the other guys are doing it.. and what you might want to add to whatever disto you end up with
<holstein> personally, i use ubuntustuduio on my main production machine.. but, i like to look at the other options and see what is going on there
<fnstudio> holstein: sure, i'll give it a look!
<holstein> kxstudio is a *great* one
<fnstudio> holstein: may i ask why are you using US (or other distros) vs PC/Mac?
<holstein> fnstudio: personal preference
<fnstudio> holstein: i see
<fnstudio> holstein: ok, again, thank you sooo much!
<holstein> fnstudio: jack is quite extensible as well.. connecting literally anything with literally anything else
<holstein> the only limitation being actual jack support.
<holstein> can i do what i do on lther systems? sure..
<holstein> i used to use cubase on xp.. took a lot of investment of time to migrate to linux for the studio
<holstein> was it worth it? to me it was..
<lucas_> Hola
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-22
<davstar> hi i need to edit a file but Ubuntu Studio is saying that i can't because i don't have permission
<davstar> how to do it ??
<davstar> i'm new
<davstar> Heelllo???
<fnstudio> hi everyone, i'm giving US Live a try (so cool!) and have problems with jack
<fnstudio> i want to make it work with an guitar link interface i just bought
<fnstudio> it was working up to 10 mins ago, then i tried to change settings to tune latency/xruns and now it's not working anymore
<fnstudio> if i launch qjackctl, then i tell jack to use my internal card as input and output the server starts
<fnstudio> and it works fine
<fnstudio> (i can start a second sw like rakarrak and hear my voice passing from my mic to the speakers)
<fnstudio> but
<fnstudio> if i tell jack to use the guitar link as input i get this error: https://dpaste.de/JYNZ
<fnstudio> again, it was working up to 10 mins ago
<fnstudio> any tips?
<studio-user863> hey, anybody using Ubuntu Studio with Ableton Live 9?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-23
<mbeierl> New installation of Ubuntustudio 14.04.  / is on btrfs, /home is on ext4.  Installation finished, but when I reboot and try to log in as the user I created during installation, the X session terminates and I am punted back to GDM.  I can log in with user/pass from tty1, and I can detect no errors in any logs to indicate why graphical login is not proceeding.
<cfhowlett> mbeierl try logging in to guest account
<mbeierl> temporary guest session work.
<mbeierl> s
<cfhowlett> !adduser|mbeierl I'd guess that the account you want to go to is somehow fragged.  you can create a new account with "adduser" at the command line and test it.
<ubottu> mbeierl I'd guess that the account you want to go to is somehow fragged.  you can create a new account with "adduser" at the command line and test it.: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<mbeierl> I am getting a PAM unable to dlopen (pam_kwallet.so) in auth.log
<mbeierl> when attempting to log in as the user created during the install
<cfhowlett> mbeierl that account may be unreachable.  test as I suggested above ...
<mbeierl> userdel my account and re-added: same problem.  Trying now with different account name
<mbeierl> same thing with newly created account
<cfhowlett> mbeierl same error messages?
<mbeierl> auth log shows the kwallet error, plus requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user
<mbeierl> cfhowlett: by both replacement user and new user name
<cfhowlett> mbeierl seems something is set up not-quite-right but IDK what.  as this is an installation issue and nt studio specific, ask in #ubuntu.  report the details as you did above for best results
<mbeierl> cfhowlett: thanks, will do
<holstein> for audio production, i would want ext
<cfhowlett> holstein why if I might ask?
<holstein> nothing about it facilitates anything that is needed for audio production
<holstein> for tracking
<holstein> i wouldnt be tracking to ssd's yet either..
<holstein> though, they are more and more affordable all the time
<holstein> if i had an ssd for the "os partition", i would consider btrfs.. but, there are many reasons why btrfs is not default
<holstein> at the end of the day, i would have ongoing backups of critical data anyways, so if i wanted to experiment with btrsf, i could. but not on my audio production rig.. not yet
<holstein> cfhowlett: do you use it?
<cfhowlett> holstein ext4 on my system.  I'm aware of btrfs but see no compelling reason to switch from the ubuntu default
<holstein> cfhowlett: if i had an ssd, i would look into it
<lourdes_> alguem aqui digita em portugues?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-24
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey all; I am thinking of installing ubuntustudio for the jack goodness
<Aki-Thinkpad> is jack still installed?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ... as default?
<Unit193> Aki-Thinkpad: It's in ubuntustudio-audio.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Unit193, I don't follow
<Unit193> !info ubuntustudio-audio
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-audio (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Audio Generation Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.126 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Aki-Thinkpad> do I need to install this on ubuntu studio?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or is this a package I install on ubuntu?
<Unit193> You can install it on any flavor.
<OvenWerks> Aki-Thinkpad: are you thinking about jackd? (installed by default in ubuntustudio, or jack... sw for ripping cds?
<Aki-Thinkpad> OvenWerks, the ~pulseaudio
<OvenWerks> Studio comes with jackd2 which includes jackdbus. this plays with pulse better
<Unit193> Aha.
<OvenWerks> pulseaudio is the default desktop audio server.
<OvenWerks> personally, I have jackdbus start with the session and pulse has all cards turned off and so uses jack sourse/sink by default.
<OvenWerks> youtube/skype/whatever just work. Jack stuff does too.
<OvenWerks> Jackd works fine with any ubuntu flavour, but the lowlatency kernel (default with Studio) gives much lower latency
<uwe> Hello
<Mishrito> um hello people, I'm Mish from some time ago if you might remember. Turns out my old nick is taken so yeah. I just wanted some help with setting up some stuff for recording
<onaxis> how do i search a file in ubuntustudio?
<Mishrito> @onaxis ubuntustudio comes with a file search utility called 'catfish'
<onaxis> ty!
<Mishrito> No Problem
<yann_> Hello everybody! Is this the place to ask questions? Even simple ones? :)
<Rosco2> Yes - if it is about Ubuntu Studio - fire away!
<yann_> Yes it is! Thanks!
<yann_> Where to start hum... I want to be able to write in Chinese. So I've tryed to install "Sogou" but its not working... I can't find the keyboard on the upper right to change langages
<mbeierl> Upgraded to 14.04 and now I cannot figure out how to select automation with the cursor in Qtractor.  I used to be able to grab a line with the mouse and create/move a node.  Now the mouse only selects and moves the track.  Any ideas?
<zequence> mbeierl: I would check out #opensourcemusicians on that. A lot of people there who use that application there
<mbeierl> zequence: thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-25
<Rosco2> Anyone know the reason for having both Ardour & Ardour3?
<zequence> Rosco2: ardour is removed in the upcoming release
<Rosco2> Thanks. Was almost going to help with an RC bug, but saw there were many problems with the package.
<Rosco2> Will not waste my time now
<_Tailung_> Hi
<_Tailung_> Any JACK specialist that can help me with jack setup
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-26
<_Tailung_> Sorry I was gone
<_Tailung_> Didnt wait for an answer.
<_Tailung_> So here is the problem:
<_Tailung_> I can´t get pulseaudio working with jack
<holstein> _Tailung_: in what way?
<holstein> it should literally be setup to work "out of the box".. if you get jack running, you should see pulse sources
<holstein> you wont have something running, and be able to switch it"on the fly".. you should test things like this, i say..
<holstein> see that jack is running.. with something simple.. yoshimi, or audacious. *then*, try something simple again as a pulse source.. any player playing a file that you know is good
<holstein> dont just rush off to the internet with a flash video, and try and play that through pulse and assume the issue is with jack or pulse or jack/pulse
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<NoUdevForYou> buenas dias
<NoUdevForYou> buenas noche
<yabbouno> hello:) i am trying to connect a midi keyboard to ubuntu (acer c720/ crouton based)
<yabbouno> it is connected to my pc "lsusb" shows it
<yabbouno> but i cannot start a JACK server i think because amidi -l results in "no sound card found"
<yabbouno> "Bus 001 Device 025: ID 09e8:0076 AKAI  Professional M.I. Corp. LPK25 MIDI Keyboard
<yabbouno> it recognized my midi keyboard already but i cant get the midi signal to the pc :(
<yabbouno> whenever i try to open aconnectgui it tells me error opening sequencer, but i managed to open it with sudo and then it even shows me my midi keyboard :s
<yabbouno> qsynth regularly fails at creating the audio server
<yabbouno> (jack)
<zequence_> yabbouno: You don't need jack for midi, and failing to start has nothing to do with your midi devices, unless you are trying to start jack using your midi device as an audio device
<yabbouno> hi zequence thank you
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<yabbouno> well but what can i do.. i am using qsynth and trying to get a signal :/
<zequence> If you need jack audio, then you will of course need to start jack.
<yabbouno> i only want midi
<yabbouno> i thought it had to use jack
<zequence> If you are playing qsynth, then it's not only midi
<yabbouno> oh okay?
<yabbouno> well i can use different software
<yabbouno> im just trying to plug my midi keyboard in
<zequence> You are controlling qysnth with midi messages (which is strictly data messages)
<zequence> ..but the sound that comes out is pure audio
<yabbouno> i see
<zequence> So, first, start jack with your audio device
<zequence> !proaudio
<yabbouno> this is the weird thing, it wont start jack
<zequence> Have you selected the correct audio device?
<yabbouno> i downloaded the qjackctl
<zequence> So, this is not Ubuntu Studio?
<yabbouno> :( i dont know ubuntu studio, people in #ubuntu pointed me here because my question was too audio specific
<yabbouno> i can use ubuntu studio if its good
<zequence> you don't have your system set up for pro audio, but let me show you how to do that
<yabbouno> ah
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> That will put you in audio group
<cfhowlett_> #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> That will install the low latency kernel
<yabbouno> ah the low latency kernel
<zequence> Also, make sure /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<zequence> If so, rename it: sudo mv /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<zequence> yabbouno: Are you following?
<yabbouno> im downloading the kernel and trying to check the audio.conf
<yabbouno> but have to reopen a new termianl
<zequence> ok, good
<zequence> You don't need linux-lowlatency for audio, but it makes performance much better
<zequence> you will need to reboot and select that kernel
<yabbouno> my audio.conf is named audio.conf
<zequence> ThOk, good
<yabbouno> :)
<yabbouno> yeah i want low latency
<yabbouno> i know thats important
<zequence> yabbouno: Check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Starting_Jack
<yabbouno> i didnt know i had to have that kernel though for simple midi input
<zequence> It's not only midi
<yabbouno> yeah i remember
<zequence> If you want the audio to perform well (the sound that comes out), you need low latency
<yabbouno> you explained it to me
<yabbouno> im on that website already
<yabbouno> reading this
<zequence> Once you have been able to start jack with your audio card (not your midi device), then go to "Connections" -> ALSA
<zequence> You will see midi devices there
<yabbouno> okay the low latency kernel even put grub on my system i dont know why but ok
<zequence> If your keyboard is connected, it will show there
<zequence> Once you open qsynth, or any other application that has midi in/out, it will show in "Connect" -> ALSA
<yabbouno> how do i start the low latency kernel?
<yabbouno> i see
<zequence> You reboot, and select it in the GRUB menu
<zequence> If you don't see the GRUB menu, hold down Shift
<yabbouno> well im on a chromebook
<zequence> ..just before BIOS is done
<yabbouno> i dont usually see this
<yabbouno> i run ubuntu inside a chroot
<yabbouno> i guess this makes it more complicated
<zequence> I have no idea
<zequence> I would have a computer only for audio and install Ubuntu Studio on it
<zequence> Makes things a bit easier
<yabbouno> yeah
<yabbouno> this is not my main device
<zequence> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<yabbouno> yeah its nice
<yabbouno> i will look into that
<zequence> ok, good luck
<yabbouno> but without it, is there no way to get sound from my midi keyboard?:( maybe i should ask in #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> The link cfhowlett_ gave you is good for anything in linux audio #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> In case you have more questions
<yabbouno> yeah, ty
<zequence> Look, the sound does not come for the keyboard
<yabbouno> ill ask there
<zequence> Unless you have audio in the keyboard and connect that to a set of speakers
<zequence> from* the keyboard
<zequence> If you are using the keyboard only as a controller, that is all it does - it controls
<yabbouno> yeah
<zequence> It can control an instrument, such as qsynth
<yabbouno> thats what i want to do
<zequence> midi is always on
<zequence> if your midi device is working, it should show in Qjackctl -> Connect -> Alsa
<zequence> ..even if jack is not on
<zequence> In order to get audio from a jack application, jack will need to be runnning
<yabbouno> ah okay
<yabbouno> then my midi isnt working
<zequence> You don't see your device?
<zequence> What do you see?
<yabbouno> well i see my midi keyboard
<zequence> About midi, to make things a bit more complicated - there are two kinds. Alsa midi, and jack midi. But, so far, jack midi is only supported for firewire devices AFAIK
<zequence> The "Jack" tab is for jack midi
<zequence> Anyway, that's a topic for later
<zequence> yabbouno: Do you see it in Qjackctl -> Connect -> Alsa?
<yabbouno> lets see
<zequence> (jack midi is also supported on a number of applications - and there are ways to bridge alsa and jack midi)
<yabbouno> qjackctl says could not open ALSA sequencer
<zequence> doesn't matter what it says
<zequence> just look in Connect -> Alsa
<yabbouno> ah
<yabbouno> there is nothing
<yabbouno> in neither tab
<zequence> trusty?
<yabbouno> yep
<yabbouno> 14.04
<zequence> What do you see from this command: ls -al /dev/snd/seq
<yabbouno> crw-rw---- 1 root hwaudio 116, 1 Jul 26 14:27 /dev/snd/seq
<zequence> good luck
<Munger> Hi guys! I'm trying to use som midi drum patterns and though I'd try using qtractor + hydrogen. Trouble is I don't seem to be getting any sound out. Hydrogen is playing through jack OK, but I can't see any inputs in gladish to connect qtractor to
<holstein> Munger: i would start with a2jmidid
<Munger> Basically, hydrogen doesn't seem to have any input ports
<Munger> Aha...
<Munger> I'm a complete newb to midi
<holstein> i would try running "a2jmidid" and see if the connections you expect show up where you need. i would be looking in the qjackctl connect panel as well..
<holstein> Munger: i would try and simplify the setup.. try connectin *anything* in midi just to make sure you know how
<holstein> it'll basically be like you say, though.. and should work like you expect, AFAIK
<holstein> Munger: try #opensourcemusicians if its slow here..
<Munger> OK. But Am I missing something if I expect hydrogen to have inputs?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-27
<Munger> 14.04 upgrade has chuffed up all my sound settings. Not pleased. DEamned if I can remember where I unmuted everything
<Munger> OK. Got Pulseaudio working through jack again, but can';t seem to unmute my mic
<GillesM> hello I can't install ubuntu studio 14.04 on uefi ... I can install xubuntu 14.04 .. idea ?
<cfhowlett> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GillesM> I know what is uefi .. I just ask ti there is a problem with ubuntustudio
<GillesM> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GillesM> s/ti/if/
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|GillesM verify the ISO you downloaded and the USB you created to ensure no problem with Ubuntustudio
<ubottu> GillesM verify the ISO you downloaded and the USB you created to ensure no problem with Ubuntustudio: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Munger> http://i.imgur.com/CITh0hi.png <-------------- Why isn't the mic unmuted?
<GillesM> cfhowlett, ISO is correct with md5sum
<GillesM> and I used several different usb
<GillesM> and with xubuntu 14.04 I don't have any problem...
<GillesM> perhaps the kernel lowlatency doesn't support ext4 on /boot or something ...
<GillesM> I got the message in initramfs ALERT cant find disk by uiid
<GillesM> but the disk is present ...
<GillesM> I suspect initramfs is wrong
<GillesM> and I can't type anything is the prompt ... because usb is not loaded for the keyboard
<cfhowlett> GillesM the lowlatency kernel doesn't have a problem with ext4 boot
<GillesM> do I need to have a /boot partition specific ? now I have only /
<GillesM> ?
<Munger> GillesM, What machine is it?
<GillesM> It is an ASUS mother Board .ASUS H97M-E . I can't boot on xubuntu and ubuntustudio with bios .. only with uefi
<GillesM> on Xubuntu I can boot with uefi after installing xubuntu usb
<Munger> OK. I just read somewhere that some Samsung notebooks won't boot from uefi
<GillesM> Munger, i boot only from uefi for xubuntu
<GillesM> and the usb ubuntu studio boot fine
<Munger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220247
<cfhowlett> GillesM do you have xubuntu installed?
<GillesM> I can install xubuntu on this machine ...
<GillesM> munger I do'nt have /var separate
<Guest5379> Hi all. I have been struggling to connect Jack and FFADO firewire driver. However, I have found a small but important change in the QjackCtl configuration, that will make it work. Does any of you have an idea of how I can forward this information to the documentation/developer team?
<Munger> Well, now that I have lost the ability to capture any audio I guess this machine is about to have a bit of a rest :-(
<GillesMM> hello I was able to boot ubuntustudio on msdos partition and legacy bios.. but not in uefi for asus ( even on Xubuntu it is ok for uefi)
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-20
<bluzeo> hey guys- im going to be recording soon but i need a good game to record for my lets play- im thinking tux or another opensource game but cant decide
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, your system, your choice.
<bluzeo> i know but - there too many games that good that opensource
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, dude.  seriously.  it's YOUR project so YOU choose!
<bluzeo> ok i need to get hexchat
<ubuntu-studio> can this os create a movie?
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-21
<holstein> lol
<Unit193> "Yes just press the 'Create movie' button."
<SepLite> Hello everyone!
<SepLite> If anyone has the spare time to help, I'd really appreciate it
<SepLite> So on my computer, there is a "double jack" sort of thing, one jack for both input and output(headphones, microphone). However, when I connect a microphone to the jack, it recognizes it as a headphone, and will not input sound from there
<nana> hi to all
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-22
<studio-user119> hey guys
<lisasil> #tetalab
<studio-user400> hello
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-23
<studio_> hey guys, I am using brasero to burn a cd.  It supossedly burns several copies but when I check out the cd after it is still blank.  What could be happening?
<studio_> Am I still connected?
<Unit193> Yes you are.
<Unit193> It is evening so the answers are slower, and some people (myself included) may not know that application well (read: at all)
<studio_> ok
<insid3r> hello
<insid3r> some one alive?
<delt> help! swf/flash no longer have sound!!
<delt> in firefox and chrome also
<delt> nm, found the problem
<delt> wrong output was selected
<yorwos> i am trying to load my icc profile on startup but its not working , if i run in terminal "xcalib ~/.local/share/icc/22EN33-2015-07-22" but if i make it a desktop shortcut or add to startup programs it isnt doing anything  , any ideas ?
<yorwos> its working perfect if i run the command from a terminal
<Guest53375> Is there a packaged deb of ardour4 for 15.04?
<Guest53375> Is there a packaged deb of ardour4 for 15.04?
<Unit193> !info ardour3 wily
<ubottu> ardour3 (source: ardour3): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1~dfsg-1 (wily), package size 7143 kB, installed size 31151 kB
<Unit193> No, but for wily there is.  Maybe you can get a backport.
<Unit193> !info ardour3 vivid-backports
<ubottu> Package ardour3 does not exist in vivid-backports
<Guest53375> great! thanks
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-24
<marco_> Hi
<marco_> how can i use this? Sorry i am new
<holstein> marco_: hello!
<holstein> use what?
<marco_> use ubuntu studio and this chat
<marco_> sorry  i am new in linux, a try to learn to use for make music, i am student.
<holstein> well, you are using "this chat" right now
<holstein> doesnt matter what you are.. student, professional.. whatever.. *all* of linux, ubuntu, and ubuntustudio is completely free for anyone to obtain, and use
<holstein> i say, try and just get used to the system..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> learn to setup jack, and go from there
<holstein> dont try and learn the entire OS in one evening.. try and get jack running, and make a sound with something.. keep it simple
<holstein> visit places like #opensourcemusicians where folks are using these tools to make music
<marco_> Thanks i appreciate your help
<holstein> try and get specific questions.. like "what program do you use for notation?".. etc
<holstein> its quite challenging to tackle "how do you use this?".. since, i use linux for literally everything
<marco_> I have read from lillypond
<holstein> lillypond is a great project. and not specific to ubuntustudio in any way.. its in most repos
<marco_> thanks, i go to visit the url what you send me. And sorry my english is bad, i am very slow.
<holstein> its not a race ;)
<marco_> jejeje
<marco_> thanks
<marco_> if i have a specific question, can i consult you?
<holstein> marco_: anyone can ask, or answer anything in the support channels.. its an open community
<holstein> you are always welcome to ask
<marco_> Thanks.
<marco_> Goodbye for your help
<holstein> o/
<c0rn1> Hello there
<c0rn1> I got a question: Does Ubuntustudio run on an IBM X40 notebook? Does anyone have experience with that type of setup?
<c0rn1> I'd like to run the EMU 0404 at my X40 in the studio just for recording purposes
<cfhowlett> !hardware | c0rn1
<ubottu> c0rn1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> c0rn1, or perhaps #opensourcemusicians
<OvenWerks> c0rn1: the easiest thing to do is put ubuntustudio on a usb stick and run it live. That is boot from the stick and choose the first option to run a live session.
<c0rn1> OvenWerks, thank you, gonna try that. I have ubuntu installed @ the X40 though. gonna try to install the studio on top
<Me_> ubuntu studio is ubuntu is ubuntu studio c0rn1
<Me_> if it runs Ubuntu, it will run Ubuntu Studio
<c0rn1> yeah, thanks =)
<c0rn1> reading into it right now
<c0rn1> it looks very versatile (first impression)
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-25
<yorwos> hi,using ub.studio 14.04 , when i suspend system to ram jack isnt working after wakeup , any work around it ?
<yorwos> oh just fixed it by mistake
<yorwos> .turned the sound card off and on
<holstein> yorwos: i woudnt expect to have jack live through that
<holstein> i would ask in the kxstudio community, since, by default, kxstudio is configured to have jack always running..
<yorwos> aha thanx holstein !
<yorwos> ill try that
<yorwos> ill try suspend and turn off on again though
<sebastian_gauna> aguante ubuntu vieja
<holstein> yorwos: sure.. try it all you like.. as long as you relize, its just not a feature of jack, that it is able to resume from standby events like that..
<nandoejack> hola
<nandoejack> yo soy nuevo aca
<yorwos> when im using both internel and external sound cards , while i can change output to either internal sound analog stereo or jack sink pulse audio jack sink , there is a specific application that even if i click it to change to jack sink it remains on internal sound analog
<yorwos> holstein, since ur still here , i should be able to totally close/stop jack before i suspend the system and restart it after maybe ?
<kubuntu_> salut
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-26
<maxi> hello is there anybody outhere?
<maxi> hello are you there
<sunstar> who is 'you'?
<maxi> im having trouble with updating my ubuntu studio
<maxi> im from uruguay and you ?
<sunstar> USA.  What error are you getting?
<maxi> really i was trying to install xbmc first but i got error fron ubuntu center software
<maxi> so i decided to update all the os
<maxi>  and i cant
<maxi> can you help me ?
<sunstar> can you explain more.  what error? whats going on?  what exactly is it doing of not doing?
<sunstar> of = or
<maxi> first of all, when i try to install XBMC from ubuntu softwarecenter, i cant. in details i have this:
<maxi> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<maxi> do you understand spanish ?
<maxi> xbmc: Depends: xbmc-bin (>= 2:13.0~git20140506.0839-gotham-0quantal) pero 2:13.0~git20140506.0839-gotham-0quantal no está instalado
<sunstar> how are you updateing ubuntu and what does it say?
<maxi> im going to system->software updates
<maxi> then it says failed to download info from repository
<sunstar> what version are you running?
<sunstar> of ubuntu studio*
<maxi> perhaps is this version of ubuntustudio that I downloaded time ago
<sunstar> 12.04?  14.04?
<maxi> how do I know from terminal ? Is it a command ?
<maxi> 12.10
<sunstar> thats why.  12.10 is no longer recieving updates.  its best to go with LTS versions. LTS means Long Term Support.   14.04 is the LTS i would recommend as 12.04 will soon be end of life.
<maxi> can I update from this one to 14.04 and so far ? o shall i reinstall ?
<sunstar> i've never tried upgrading 12.10 to 14.04.
<maxi> ok thank you so much
<SepLite> Hello everyone, since I wasn't getting much help from the main #ubuntu or #pulseaudio channel, sorry for triple-posting(?), I decided to come here. I have a Asus S400CA with a combo port jack, however when I connect a mic to the combo port, it recognizes it as a headphones(output changes to "headphones(plugged in)" and input doesn't change). Could anyone help?
<delt> Hello
<delt> just wondering, when will a VIABLE version of musescore (ie. does not crash when trying to do ANYTHING) will be availble for ubuntu studio?
<delt> (if ever?)
<ObrienDave> musescore 2.0 just came out. i have no issues with it
<delt> ObrienDave: compiled from source, or one of their piece of shit repositories?
<delt> here == won't compile.
<ObrienDave> https://musescore.org/en/download
<delt> yeah, i tried to install their "direct" link, didn't work (no result, nothing installed)... so i tried their ppa, got 2.xx which crashes when you try to do pretty much anything
<delt> file->load == crash
<delt> file->save == crash
<delt> oh and btw that VERY USEFUL window that clutters up the main window, and blocks all user operations even if it's not in the foreground...
<delt> bonus points for UI design :/
<ObrienDave> wow, anger management issues?
<delt> btw wtf kind of link target is "https://musescore.org/apt" for an install package????
<delt> no more, like a bunch of retarded kiddies should learn to "manage" how to write a usable score software
<delt> before ppl do like me and go back to a real program like finale or sibelius
<delt> ok i've been pissed off enough by this worthless piece of shit excuse for a software. not worth a second more of my time.
 * delt looking for old sibelius licence code
<delt> anyway... bbl
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-25
<sakrecoer> hey eagles0513875|2
<eagles0513875|2> hey sakrecoer
<eagles0513875|2> how are you sir
<sakrecoer> eagles0513875|2: fine thank you :) you?
<eagles0513875|2> not bad need to relocate my work laptop to my side of the desk instead of a colleagues
<sakrecoer> eagles0513875|2: i don't see you in #ubuntustudio-devel, did you get my emails?:)
<eagles0513875|2> yes i did
<eagles0513875|2> sorry life has been a bit chaotic at work
<sakrecoer> no worries :)
<eagles0513875|2> hey sakrecoer
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<dario_> 112233
<dario_> ubuntu 16.4
<s7habo> hi all! is there anyone who is using wacom tablet on ubuntu studio?
<s7habo> I cannot get my to work :(
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-26
<studio-user701> hello
<dool7> hi
<Glorfindel> Hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-27
<Glorfindel> Any recommendations for an audio interface for XLR and ¼ inch plugs? Looking for something cheapish
<Glorfindel> And USB preferably
<OvenWerks> Glorfindel: assuming 2 channels is enough... The ART project series USB Dual Pre comes to mind.
<OvenWerks> Also the Tube MP though that is only 1 channel if better sounding. They used to sell a USB Dual Tube Pre which I use.
<OvenWerks> These all work fine down to less than 5ms latency (jack set to 64/2) ok. They are 16 bit USB 1.1 and just work with any HW I have tried.
<OvenWerks> The next step up is pretty much the Presonus 1818VSL though there are other models with fewer inputs and outputs. It is 24bit USB2.0. With any USB audio IF I would read: https://community.ardour.org/node/8833?page=1 In particular the last three or so messages.
<OvenWerks> It seems USB chipsets do matter for low latency audio... Intel and VIA = bad and NEC is good (TI may be good too.
<OvenWerks> These are the USB chips on the Mother Board and with a desktop may require a good PCIe USB board to get around. For a lap top... outa luck probably for low latency sound... use higher latency.
<OvenWerks> There are USB3 Audio interfaces.... but the price is generally $900 +
<Glorfindel> OvenWerks: Thanks for replying!  I'd almost given up hope for this channel :D
<OvenWerks> Glorfindel: we are not that active... sorry.
<Glorfindel> I'm hoping for 2 channels at least, 4 would be better
<Glorfindel> Na, I know how that is ;)
<OvenWerks> Glorfindel: in general any USB 2.0 inteface that says it is USB2.0 compliant will work. Look for ones that do not require drivers for OSx.
<Glorfindel> Ok
<Glorfindel> Reading backlog one second
<Glorfindel> What are the drawbacks of high latency?
<OvenWerks> Glorfindel: for recording none really.
<OvenWerks> for using the computer as a guitar effect anything above 128/2 is hard to play with.
<OvenWerks>  same with using the computer as a live synth.
<Glorfindel> Ahhh, ok. This use case is recording
<OvenWerks> So basically for studio use high is fine and uses less cpu anyway.
<OvenWerks> for stage use low latency is mandatory.
<Glorfindel> Though I was thinking maybe I could route the audio through ardour and then back to a powered mixer for amplification
<Glorfindel> This is for a small church so just vocals anyway
<OvenWerks> Glorfindel: I play bass and find that by the time I get 30 feet from the stage (with a long cord) It affects my playing. I can hear the delay from when I play to when I hear and it is hard on timing.
<OvenWerks> Singers may be different. But less than 10ms round trip seems to be ok from what I can tell.
<Glorfindel> The speakers are 30 feet away too?
<OvenWerks> Ya, I walk back to do sound sometimes.
<OvenWerks> (when practicing)
<OvenWerks> (also a small church BTW)
<Glorfindel> From what I've read that's normal, 1ms of latency per foot
<OvenWerks> But if you are recording only from the mixer and the vocalists are hearing themselves from the mixer (not the sound card) then it is no problem.
<OvenWerks> We just use the builtin HDA Audio interface to record in our case)
<OvenWerks> I use Aux6 (aux1 - 4 monitors aux 5 FX) to record at about 12 dB down.
<Glorfindel> Well, what I had in mind is rather complicated and I'm using a phone, so sometime I'll get on a pc and explain, but I was going to go to pc -> tweak -> mixer as amp -> output
<Glorfindel> Because I would need more aux outputs than I have otherwise
<OvenWerks> Only thing to do is try.
<OvenWerks> If you can get jack to run at 128/2 or better 64/2 you should be fine.
<Glorfindel> I'd rather know if it's likely to work before I buy equipment... ;)
<Glorfindel> Ok
<Glorfindel> Thanks for your help! :)
<OvenWerks> if you have more than one USB port on the computer, try them all for lowest xruns. It does make a difference.
<OvenWerks> The first unit I meantioned was able to run at 64/2 on an old atom netbook (single core) with no xruns
<OvenWerks>  I did have to make sure to use the right hand USB port and leave the second USB port on that side empty. But I could still use the USB port on the left side for other stuff.
<OvenWerks> Glorfindel: My general practice is to take my computer to the music store and try before I buy. Good music stores will always say yes.
<Glorfindel> I wasn't planning on going to a music store actually, eBay ;)
<Glorfindel> I should look around, see if there are any in my area
<OvenWerks> The place I buy has at least a one year it gets fixed no matter why it died. (spilled coffee on it included)
<OvenWerks> (long and mquade in Canada)
<Glorfindel> Oh nice
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-28
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> I have two questions
<xpheres> I would like to ask if installing a kernel for music with priority to multimedia will impact latency when playing a midi device
<xpheres> I have a big latency when playing a midi keyboard and I wonder if it worth changing the kernel or not
<xpheres> second question is
<xpheres> jack works, it connects my midi interface with synth and works
<xpheres> but does not start when pressing start
<xpheres> I followed every forum and did not find a solution, does it have to do with kernel? I don't use ubuntustudio but normal ubuntu and I did not change the kernel
<xpheres> the latency problem by the way is only hard when recording
<xpheres> http://pastebin.com/VJBG5Hrd
<xpheres> any idea about the best streaming audio solution in ubuntu?
<xpheres> I also need help with this problem: http://pastebin.com/VJBG5Hrd
<studio-user263> bgt
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-29
<studio-user245> join
<studio-user245> hello.
<danwe> Good Morning - Anyone has experience with firewire connections and ubuntustudio? thank you for your help
<zequence> danwe: Sure. What sort of device? Audio, video?
<diydsp> whoo hoo, I got my UbuntuStudio T-Shirt in the mail the other day!
<CherryPuffs> \o/
<yorwos> hi.all
<yorwos> i just got notification to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, has any1 tried it,did something break?
<dool7> no. i usually advise a clean install though
<studio-user075> hi
<danwe> zequence: Audio. is there a problem with Via chipsets? and how can i be sure that ubuntu doesnt recognize it?
<zequence> If anyone spots this guy danwe again, please tell him the best way is to try the device with Ubuntu Studio directly, but also check ffador.org, in case using jack (which you most probably have to use) is too advanced to manage (which is most likely is for the beginner).
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-30
<yorwos> Hi, i just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1 .I have 2 problems. One /var only has 240mb free (seen in gparted) and i cant update due to low space. My 2nd problem is when i go to load on lv2rack ,it gets stuck on getting the list at a guitarix plugin and freezes there. any advice on any of them?
<cfhowlett> yorwos, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> might get some space
<yorwos> i have done it already (couldnt upgrade before)
<yorwos> maybe i should try to clone my disk with different partition sizes
<yorwos> is lv2rack working for u?
<cfhowlett> never used it
<cfhowlett> but I started it from terminal and it comes right up
<aleb> Is Set Hallstrom here? I noticed a few mistakes in http://sakrecoer.com/ubuntustudio/render.png
<aleb> ah sakrecoer :)
<aleb> powerfull -> powerful
<aleb> These 2 pieces of software allows -> These two apps allow
<aleb> Dot after "UI" and start a new sentence: They include the basic...
<aleb> btw, thanks for mentioning Pitivi!
<aleb> shorts youtube clips -> short YouTube clips
<aleb> "and a range of other formats" ... maybe that sentence should be reworked
<aleb> bbl
<sakrecoer> hi aleb ! thank you very much! very kind of ypuou to proof read!
<sakrecoer> (typing from my phone, not that i am usualy a much better typer hehe)
<sakrecoer> i take good notes of your corrections :)
<sakrecoer> i should probably push the raw text to the website bazar...
<sakrecoer> can't stay very long tonite, but i will read the log..
<sakrecoer> until i push it, if anyone is interested, here is the raw text: http://m.sakrecoer.com/ubuntustudio/feature-tour.txt
<sakrecoer> read ya later o/
<aleb> not sure how you keep that text in sync with the project which is rendered into that png. Anyway, if you prefer it like this.. :)
<aleb> Proffesional -> Professional
<aleb> scribus -> Scribus
<aleb> PDF's -> PDFs
<aleb> hm, this does not work, there are too many things to change :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-31
<sakrecoer> aleb: hi, thanks for the extra corrections. the text is not synced with the png (made in inkscape) its a scetch, hence ther is no need to keep it in sync :)
<sakrecoer> that render.png file will not be used on the website.
<sakrecoer> i'm looking into where it is most suitable to push the text to launchpad, if you are familiar with that and have an account.
<sakrecoer> aleb: but you could also correct the text file, and email it to the list :)
<sakrecoer> are you a pitivi dev, aleb ? :)
<dool7> What's the most active linux IRC channel ?
<sakrecoer> dool7: not sure, there's got to be many... #ubuntu is very active afaik
<dool7> on freenode or other ?
<sakrecoer> freenode
<sakrecoer> dool7: btw, hi! :) i've noticed you hanging around lately, but it seems i'm always off-list when you interact...
<sakrecoer> *off-line
<aleb> sakrecoer: ok, I'll correct the text file and send it to you
<aleb> yes, I'm a Pitivi dev
<sakrecoer> aleb: wow, thank you!! :)
<sakrecoer> i made the fix you pointed out, so you might want to download the file again :)
<aleb> sakrecoer: https://gist.github.com/aleb/a7174c51d2e35f61a540ae7a823d3897 click Revisions to see the changes and Raw to get the text file
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-25
<L00P3X> Good Evening #ubuntustudio, is there any use of .sbk files as soundfont? i only came across this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SoundFont
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: that would depend on the soundfont player
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: so far as I know fluidsynth only uses sf2. Linux Sampler (which is not available in ubuntu) may cover more ground.
<OvenWerks> Linux Sample may be available from the kxstudio repos
<OvenWerks> LS is not in the debian/ubuntu repos because the licence is broken.
<OvenWerks> it tries to combine two incompatable licencing methods.
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, GoodEvening ^^ .. i will read more abouot linuxsampler license and the program itself.. not only for sbk because i used to add the kxStudio-meta-audio on this system coming across some little troubles and maybe bether understand the 2 system itself..
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: I have also had trouble with adding kxstudio in the past. I don't need LS in my setup.
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: if I did, I would probably build it on my system instead.
<L00P3X> and linuxSampler seems work inna way i courrently havnt't understand
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: yes there have been some interesting conversations on #ardour abouot getting LS to work as a plugin.
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, it happened as discovery and bring some very nice feaures like vst, sounds and more on the system..
<L00P3X> currently i havn't problems whit this old computer.. can work whit it such as play music.. just loved studio for my setup.. had no problems at all from first install whit drivers and instruments
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-26
<DirtyEar> Hi, is there anybody?
<DirtyEar> I recorded a video with the date and the hour. When I import the videos to my ubuntustudio I can see the info in the video, but when I try to edit the video, the date and hour just gone. I need that info in my video but everytime and every program I've been used, does'n show that info. What I have to do in order to keep that info in the video?
<DirtyEar> I have tried Pitivi, Kdenlive and openshot
<DirtyEar> Hi.
<DirtyEar> I am working on a video in my ubuntustudio, but I have some problem, somediby can help me?
<DirtyEar> somebody*
<DirtyEar> I recorded a video with date and hour, but when I import the video to pitivi or kdenlive or openshot, that info desapear and I do not know what I have to do in order to keep that info in the video, anybody knows what I have to do?
<aleb> DirtyEar: if you file a feature request, we could see what we can do about it: https://phabricator.freedesktop.org/tag/pitivi
<aleb> be as detailed as possible, and maybe attach a video file example
<aleb> DirtyEar: I'm not at my workstation now. You could click Effects and search for "time" - I see GStreamer has a timeoverlay plugin.
<DirtyEar> Thanks aleb
<DirtyEar> What you say is to try on pitivi, look for effects>time
<DirtyEar> right?
<aleb> yes
<DirtyEar> Thanks. I'll try
<DirtyEar> Ok. I found "Timeout Indicator
<DirtyEar> But it doesn-t anything
<DirtyEar> When I see the video from the library, it shows the time, but when I add the video to the timeline and play de preview, it doesn't show the time
<DirtyEar> Thanks aleb, but that effect doesn't show the date and hour
<aleb> ok, thanks for checking. If you file a feature request we can look into using the "timeoverlay" plugin.
<aleb> so the functionality is available through an effect
<DirtyEar> I don't understand you, excuse me aleb
<DirtyEar> I recorded the video with the info. The file is .mts and when I see the file in Parole, the video shows date and hour. When I import the video to any software that info doesn't appear
<DirtyEar> I've been try with pitivi, openshot and kdenlive, but any of those shows that info
<DirtyEar> Is there any way to import the video with that information, I mean, date and time?
<aleb> DirtyEar: I mean if you file a feature request at https://phabricator.freedesktop.org/tag/pitivi (look for "create task"), we can add this feature. It might be something easy in which case we'll implement it soon.
<aleb> But we need for example a file so we can test that it works..
<aleb> I'm talking about Pitivi, I don't know about the others.
<DirtyEar> How can I do that?
<aleb> you have to register and then you can click "create task"
<aleb> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lGxIfFaG/Screen%20Shot%202017-07-26%20at%2017.04.08.png
<aleb> bbl
<DirtyEar> Ok I already registered
<DirtyEar> I'm on new task.
<DirtyEar> I have to upload the file in order you test the new feature to design?
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-27
<studio-user180> Hello people :-).
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-28
<studio-user333> hi everyone
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-29
<studio-usertappa> hey?
<tappa> hey im trying to get a workaround for an iphone5c - but a im getting confused about libmobile ifuse idevice. Us is mounting two drives the phone and the camera (with nice icons!)
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-30
<studio-user262> anyone around?
<rizu_> hello
<rizu_> is somebody here? I am new to this IRC thing
<rizu_> hi
<jonbitzen> Hey, has anyone here ever made HDMI audio out work with Jack on Ubuntu Studio (I'm using 17.04)
<L00P3X> GoodEvening #ubuntustudio.. maybe someone better know how instruments as amp should be properly grounded? this thing sparks from the case as i use to use a multimeter to mesure wtf i just touched without shoes -.- .. have no need to hurt myself or blow something
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-23
<studio-user708> 16.04 question, software store problem... Only displays featured software and editors picks... Did i miss the memo the 16.04lts dies a year ahead of time?
<oerheks> studio-user708, install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<oerheks> the other one gives metapackages only :-)
<studio-user708> Copy oerheks
<strixdio> I'm trying to instsall UbuntuStudio to iscsi. I got it to pxe boot into the live environment, install open-iscsi, import the target, install to the target, but then when I try to boot from iscsi it doesn't do anything. Any thoughts?
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-24
<studio-user634> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu Studio and theres no audio. Looks like everything it's ok, but my notebook has no sound. It's a Dell Inspiron-3542. Anyone has an idea what I can do?
<studio-user996> help
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-25
<Hemmel> Hello there. I have just finished installing Ubuntu Studio 18.04 and I'm already having an issue. The PC is plugged on a 55" TV through HDMI, so Ubuntu automatically puts the resolution at 3840×2160. When I change it to either 1920×1080, 2560×1440, it goes back to login screen and if I log back in, the screen flashes once and goes back to login screen again. The only way out I found is to re-install the OS.
<Hemmel> Has anyone seen this issue before?
<OvenWerks> wow, I wish I had such a big screen :) have you been able to set the tv resolution lower than native before in any linux?
<OvenWerks> xorg expects the display to be able to deal with whatever resolution you send it. I would guess the TV should tell the computer what resolutions it can deal with and that is what the display settings should show.
<Hemmel> Wow... got an ISP outage right as I replying... This is my first time using Linux since like 2002 or something. I ran it on a computer monitor. But I figured that with a nice nVidia card, I could plug this new PC on my TV and have a great big screen with all the software needed for music production.
<OvenWerks> Is there any reason not to use the native resolution?
<Hemmel> I also just learned about xorg, which I am unfamiliar with. I thought all Linux OS were on Gnome or KFE (or something).
<Hemmel> Well, 3840×2160 is great, but the issue is text. It is so small!
<OvenWerks> (KDE) both gnome and kde (and xfce which Studio runs on) have xorg under the hood.
<Hemmel> I already tried changing the text size but the windows stayed the same size and just ended up masking half the text
<Hemmel> oooooh ok
<Hemmel> so Ubuntu Studio uses xcfe is that it?
<Hemmel> errr xfce
<OvenWerks> yes.
<OvenWerks> on top of xorg.
<OvenWerks> hdpi has been a problem in some cases.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure how to deal with that
<Hemmel> What I don't understand is why putting a valid resolution like 1920×1080 shoves me back to login screen
<Hemmel> With no resolution whatsoever, might I add
<Hemmel> oops *no resolution changes whatsoever
<OvenWerks> if xorg tries to switch the resolution to something it can't do it could crash and the underlaying display manager takes over at the login
<OvenWerks> in settings there is one called Appearance
<OvenWerks> There is a tab called fonts that has a custom DPI setting. I am wondering if that could be of some help.
<Hemmel> IIRC I messed about with that... That's what prompted me initially to re-install completely because the display was getting crazy unusable
<OvenWerks> Also I would ask on #xubuntu (which also runs on xfce) as there are some of the xfce devs there sometimes.
<Hemmel> Oh ok thanks.
<OvenWerks> the person to ask here is eylul
<OvenWerks> if they are online
<Hemmel> What I'll do tonight is try to plug in a "normal" computer monitor on the PC and see what happens
<OvenWerks> not sure what hours that would be though
<Hemmel> I just hope I won't get stuck on the login loop again
<eylul> I know there is some form of scaling on XFCE.
<Hemmel> Oh hello eylul
<eylul> that helps, but one of the reasons I did swap to KDE initially was better support of HiDPI.
<eylul> hi
<eylul> I am not here for very long because you caught me right before starting something
<Hemmel> That's fine.
 * OvenWerks is off to the bank with his Yf...
<eylul> :)
<Hemmel> What times are you usually online?&
<eylul> I will be on later tonight, or better, if you email the mailing list
<eylul> I can reply later tonight after trying to look into it
<eylul> but one of the primary reasons why I swapped to KDE specifically was because XFCE some stuff was hard to fix.
<eylul> if you can email with a screenshot, and which parts are not scaled. but tldr.
<Hemmel> Emmm where's the mailing list? I missed that
<eylul> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<eylul> :)
<Hemmel> gah just found it on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<eylul> but mostly on XFCE, there is something on window settings that allows you to scale.
<eylul> if you push that to something like 1.5
<eylul> that is the main thing
<eylul> after that you can change the font sizes on toolbar etc
<eylul> SOME software won't be fixed through
<eylul> sorry for incomplete answer
<Hemmel> I'll try to find how to switch to KDE
<Hemmel> sounds easier
<eylul> there is a KDE variant of ubuntustudio in the works btw
<eylul> KDE or Plasma
<Hemmel> oh it's in the works
<eylul> Plasma is the correct name as I keep forgetting
<eylul> Kubuntu-desktop will install that
<eylul> ...and I need to run
<Hemmel> thanks a whole bunch, wylul
<Hemmel> errr eylul sorry
<eylul> np at all..
<eylul> ;)
<eylul> sorry for the slightly hurried answer
<eylul> :)
<eylul> but try the scaling first
<eylul> and see if this fixes things
<Hemmel> I will
<eylul> and toolbar, it might be enough
<Hemmel> don't worry about it, I'm glad to have had an answer, I didn't think anyone was going to answer ;-)
<strixdio> I'm trying to instsall UbuntuStudio to iscsi. I got it to pxe boot into the live environment, install open-iscsi, import the target, install to the target, but then when I try to boot from iscsi it doesn't do anything. Any thoughts?
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-27
<BlunderButt> Howdy.  New to IRC.  Just upgraded to UbuntuStudio 18.04 from 17.10.  Under both, my integrated MB Networking chip is not found, RealTEK RTL8111E.  Any thoughts?
<studio-user295> is it possible to change from kubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu studio?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user295: Yes, but I wouldn't recommend staying on 14.04 since it has passed end-of-life. I'd recommend upgrading incrementally to 16.04 then 18.04.
<studio-user295> thank you
<BlunderButt> Howdy.  New to IRC.  Just upgraded to UbuntuStudio 18.04 from 17.10.  Under both, my integrated MB Networking chip is not found, RealTEK RTL8111E.  Any thoughts?
<Eickmeyer> Hi BlunderButt, I saw you were in here about 12 hours ago as well. Since Ubuntu is simply a customized Ubuntu, I'd recommend the #ubuntu IRC channel for this. That said, it looks like it's a proprietary driver and that you might have to google for it.
<Eickmeyer> I found something here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<BlunderButt> Thx for the feedback, Eickmeyer.  I've done considerable generic Google on this already.  I had run across that item, and also found subsequent material indicating it was only good to kernel 4.7.  I'm not sure if that refers to the R8168 driver, but I tried that with no improvement.  I'll try the vanilla IRC.  Thx again.
<BlunderButt> And I thought I'd throw a hail Mary just before turning in for the night, 12ish hours ago.  I only gave it a few minutes before I pooped-out.
<Eickmeyer> BlunderButt: No worries. But, yeah, I've never had a RealTek driver problem. Some systems are more Linux friendly than others.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-28
<eagles0513875> morning all
<fidget> hello
<studio-user925> Hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-22
<Jessedavid4> So if anyone could help me, I've still been having this issue with Jack and my audio. It seems to be some kind of error with jack executable, though of course it may not be. Anyways, I have a picture according to the crash report.
<Jessedavid4> https://ibb.co/tHMgRgT
<Jessedavid4> ^here is the link to the crash report, if anyone needs. Any help would be greatly appreciated ;)
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: Seems as though it's a crash in Ubuntu Studio Controls. We just released a new version to the backports repo.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: Also, you have several out-of-date packages according to that report (hence why it's unreportable).
<Jessedavid4> Yeah, i am not sure how to get rid of all of them at once
<Eickmeyer> The software updater would take care of it.
<Eickmeyer> But, get the new version of Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> I just updated the wiki document on it, too.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Jessedavid4> is there a command to see which version of studio controls I am running?
<Eickmeyer> You're running 1.7.1 which is the version included in 19.04 (I got that from your screenshot). The version we just released is 1.10.
<Eickmeyer> !info ubuntustudio-controls eoan
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-controls (source: ubuntustudio-controls): Ubuntu Studio Controls. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1 (eoan), package size 52 kB, installed size 270 kB
<Eickmeyer> Nm, we released 1.9.1
<Jessedavid4> well I did the update and reset studio controls, but I don't really see a difference on the screen unless it was mostly internal. Plus I did an update in terminal.
<Eickmeyer> Oh, nm, it is 1.10. I just didn't get it uploaded to eoan yet.
<Eickmeyer> Nah, there's some real interface differences as well as internal changes.
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: Did you add the backports PPA? That would get you the latest version.
<Jessedavid4> well I am using 19.04, would I still want even though its for 18.04?
<Eickmeyer> It's for 18.04 and 19.04.
<Jessedavid4> Ah, okay.
<Eickmeyer> It's just required for 18.04, optional for 19.04.
<Jessedavid4> Well I believe I did, but let me do a reset and see.
<Eickmeyer> No, don't reset.
<Eickmeyer> If you just follow the instructions on the Backports PPA link I posted, you should be fine.
<Jessedavid4> purging the backports and now re adding them, maybe there was an error when I did it
<OvenWerks> cat ~/.log/autojack.log.old |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> ^^ in a terminal.
<OvenWerks>  also
<OvenWerks> cat ~/.log/autojack.log |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> but I suspect the old may have better info.
<Jessedavid4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fwGTJGqN49/
<OvenWerks> periods 16?? are you kidding?
<OvenWerks> try 1024 and see if that fixes things
<Jessedavid4> Actually had it at 64, interesting
<OvenWerks> periods 16 will only work with _some_ PCI cards
<OvenWerks> The log says 16
<Jessedavid4> Yeah, but it just updated. Not sure why. It works at 1024, at least playback.
<Jessedavid4> Gonna hook up my guitar and try ardour.
<OvenWerks> Some internal audio will not work even at 64
<OvenWerks> USB I don't know
<OvenWerks> USB2.0 (with all the right tweaks)  has been known to work with as low as 32, but most are 128.
<OvenWerks> If you are using it for guitar effects, 128 is ok, 256 is iffy.
<OvenWerks> Though it does depend on the internal latency of the audio device. My old ice1712 based device has an extra 1ms in and out for example. My USB1.1 device says .65ms.
<Jessedavid4> https://instaud.io/3YLu/delete/9636a21f0688653885b422257cf760a5524606e5
<Jessedavid4> well that was testing with 48khz at a 64 buffer size I believe if you guys wanna give it a listen. Just played a few chords in repeat. In my headphones I hear a lot of strange feedback. So wondering if maybe that is my headphones. Otherwise I will have to adjust some settings I am thinking.
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: That sounds like your buffer is too low and you're getting xruns. Try it with 128 buffer.
<cjoke> I've been using linux since RH6.0 on a HP pentium50 8MB ram 200MB HD, started out compiling kernels and did use Blackbox with BBkeys as windowmanager. Already then my love for opensource went viral among family and friends who did not understand what I talked about(the still dont). Now Im older , and not so into the traverse behind the ui. functionallity is in the drivers seat. Im a live musician
<cjoke> aswell, and tested all new apps that growing in the community. Now after many years afk Im sharpening my sables again. And YET AGAIN! Im amazed by how good it feels, OMG all those plugins I have at my command now. Hoi hoi! THANK YOU ALL for making my life easier! :) <3
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-23
<studiobot> <Chris> US 18.04  just updated and I really like the new US Controls. Especially the Jack status indicator and links to QASMixer and Carla. Very good. 😎
<OvenWerks> @Chris: you're welcome
<studiobot> <Chris> Why no Pulse2Jack checkbox?
<studiobot> <Chris> Not that I miss it particularly.
<OvenWerks> @Chris it is still there... but not as a check box.
<studiobot> <Chris> Citextion. It is there but has been moved!
<OvenWerks> You can now choose how many bridges you have
<studiobot> <Chris> Sorry.
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok
<OvenWerks> There was one person who needed two mics going to two pulse driven apps or something like that. Anyway they felt a second pulse bridge would help
<studiobot> <Chris> Understood.
<OvenWerks> @Chris, obviously setting the bridge number to 0 turns that off
<studiobot> <Chris> Right
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-24
<Erock23> hello
<studiobot> <Chris> Some favourable feedback about the new version of US Controls: If I forget to switch on my Focusrite 6i6 2nd Gen until AFTER login, I can now hear and control playback volume with my (typing) keyboard volume control without having to restart Jack or reboot.  … 1. Playback sound works now without having to restart Jack (necessary in the olde
<studiobot> r version of US Controls). … 2. The pulse audio progress bar appears and shows the changing volume level without having to reboot first (necessary under the old version).
<OvenWerks> @Chris: not sure that is -controls, but possibly another change elsewhere. Yes I think controls is better in the newer version but I can't think of a change that would affect the pulse level control.
<studiobot> <Chris> Mire detail: Before the update, if I forgot to switch on the interface until after login, 'dummy device' was present in the pulse audio sound settings. Restarting Jack replaced this with 'Jack Sync (Pulse Out)' and the sound could then be heard (say at YouTube) but I could only control the volume with the mouse and on-screen fader, not the
<studiobot> keyboard volume key. Rebooting was necessary to get that working again.
<studiobot> alexbksv was added by: alexbksv
<studiobot> alexbksv was removed by: alexbksv
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-25
<studiobot> Gigi was added by: Gigi
<incisor> must be 10 years since i was on irc!  hello to you all....
<incisor> does anyone run isyncr ?
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> So I did those ppa backport updates or installs on my 19.04. And ever since I shut down my computer, I cannot boot into the OS anymore. There is no grub on my harddive anymore so I cannot boot in any other way or access the shell. So I am kind of dumbfounded on what to do. And I don't want to reinstall as I've got too many important f
<studiobot> iles saved on my OS. Granted I could just access another OS and backup the files, but at the same time I use this OS quite a bit. So any help would be appreciated.
<M_aD> @Jessedavid4 backports on 19.04? The backports were only meant for the 18.04 release to gain the LTS status and receive updates until 2021.
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> @Jessedavid4 [So I did those ppa backport updates or installs on my 19.04. And ever since I sh …], Ah yes. But was having trouble with audio. So Erik said to add them to my 19.04
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: The backports are open for 19.04 as well.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Jessedavid4 [Ah yes. But was having trouble with audio. So Erik said to add them to my 19.04], I highly doubt the backports would've done that. Had you customized your grub or added anything else?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I guess it doesn't matter. We need to get your system operational. Do you have any other OSs installed, as in, do you dual-boot?
<M_aD> Eickmeyer: thanks, understood
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> Windows dual booted on another hard drive.
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> Is there a way I can get grub via access to my windows? It's windows 8.1 if that makes a difference. I feel if I can get grub on there, it may fix the problem.
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> And correction. It does boot to it, I just no video. And cannot access pointer or keyboard commands. Tried moving around sata chords in different slots (to see if that was the error). And can also try my nvidia gpu to see if it may be a direct graphics related issue.
<OvenWerks> Have you tried: during boot hold down shift key?
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> Well during boot, I usually just go directly to bios and then select the hard drive I want to use... Kind of my current "grub menu" for selecting OS's.
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> The screen isn't black when I boot in either. It's Led black. So it's acting as it isn't there, but it should be past the boot and somewhat on the log in, or just before.
<cjoke> Press Ctrl + Alt + T to open the terminal window. In the terminal window type the following command: sudo os-prober and press Enter. If you see it detect Windows 10 then all you have to do is type the command sudo update-grub and press Enter. It will add new entries to the grub menu and update it.
<cjoke> Its worth a shoot, dont do any harm , probing for partition.
<cjoke> then you dont have to change in bios, since it will write to the bootloader you just booted in.
<cjoke> studiobot: ^
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> I did that shift, and after that third time for a quick moment it said "loading grub"
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> But then went back into the blank screen. I then tried to do the commands you said
<Eickmeyer> cjoke: studiobot is an IRC <=> Telegram bridge, so you'd want to ping someone with @name where name is the name given inside the <bracket>.
<cjoke> Eickmeyer: yea, it got wierd, so I did check studiobot, and did figure that out lol. So I can talk to @Jessedavid4 by putting @before_nickname ?
<cjoke> I got it, its like routin messages between different chatprotocols.
<Eickmeyer> cjoke: Exactly. :)
<sakrecoer> upgrading to the latest kernel and the terminal window is frozen at 22% "Unpacking linux-headers-5.0.0-21 (5.0.0-21.22) ..."
<sakrecoer> eveyrthing except that terminal window is still working
<sakrecoer> kinda scared to close it and try again lol
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: in another terminal do ls /boot how many kernels do you have in there? Have you run out of diskspace?
<sakrecoer> 2 kernels in there 5.0.0.-19 and 20
<OvenWerks> I guess I should ask if you have efi (or whatever it is... the new bios stuff)
<sakrecoer> legacy boot
<OvenWerks> df -h
<OvenWerks> shows how much room on /
<OvenWerks> (use %)
<sakrecoer> 21.9 Gb
<sakrecoer> 4% of boot used
<sakrecoer> wait..
<OvenWerks> that seems small
<sakrecoer> seems i am on efi
<sakrecoer> /dev/sda1       234M  7,6M  226M   4% /boot/efi
<OvenWerks> ya, but there is room on it
<sakrecoer> puh... i'm so dumb. i'm in the middle of a production with deadline tomorrow lol
<OvenWerks> is there a /boot/grub/grub.conf
<sakrecoer> it
<sakrecoer> no
<sakrecoer> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<OvenWerks> sorry grubcfg
<sakrecoer>  not there
<OvenWerks> grub.cfg
<sakrecoer> yes that one is
<OvenWerks> what is the date /time on it?
<sakrecoer> jul 12th
<OvenWerks> I think you should be safe to kill that terminal
<OvenWerks> It seems update-grub has not been run yet
<sakrecoer> Thanks OvenWerks <3 i'll give it a try... appreciate your assistance wether this works or not :)
<OvenWerks> you will likely need to run an apt install -f at some point
<OvenWerks> but I would wait till after your deadline
<sakrecoer> when you mentioned disk space, i think it could be my drive... it has been giving me attitudes lately...
<sakrecoer> should i kill the dpkg process?
<OvenWerks> when something stops in the middle of an unpack drive is a good suspect
<OvenWerks> I would
<OvenWerks> tail /var/log/syslog show anything interesting?
<OvenWerks> like failed read/write/seek
<OvenWerks> (or dmesg)
<sakrecoer> not that i can see
<OvenWerks> Those are the normal things I get for a failing drive
<sakrecoer> doesn't seem to be that...
<sakrecoer> what does the -f flag stand for in apt install?
<OvenWerks> fix
<sakrecoer> nice :)
<sakrecoer> manz thanks OvenWerks
<sakrecoer> many even
<OvenWerks> It takes whatever install you were part way through and continues
<OvenWerks> YW
<sakrecoer> need to dive back into that work for tomorrow...
<sakrecoer> cya! o/
<OvenWerks> o/
<studiobot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<studiobot> <ItzSwirlz> hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-26
<sakrecoer> managed to finish my work and fix the system. followed your advice OvenWerks and it went smooth. <3 Many thanks! No idea what happened, but things are looking good so i'm happy with that!
<sakrecoer> now to get some sleep before the presentation tomorrow lol! g'night! o/
<oniaiki> Hello everyone.Quick question: UbuntuStudio 18.04 LTS as host. i want to use KVM to run some win apps I need. Do you think it will affect the low-latency kernel or affect performance on audio apps (when kvm not used)?
<oniaiki> I do not want to install any virtualization technology that will replace or affect the low-latency kernel. But I need to run Windows sometimes
<Eickmeyer> oniaiki: I'm limited in my help right now, but the low-latency kernel can run virtual machines. In fact, the differences are so minute between the stock Ubuntu kernel and the low-latency kernel that I wouldn't worry about it at all.
<oniaiki> I could run wine for somethings but I need some virtualization solution.
<oniaiki> Ok. I think I will run kvm. For what I recall that is is a kernel module and is already on the linux kernel. So I think it will not replace it.
<Eickmeyer> oniaiki: wine isn't a virtual machine, but a compatiblity layer.
<oniaiki> But did not find any forum that referred about that particular subject, so i was afraid the virtualization technology would replace my tuned kernel.
<Eickmeyer> If you really want to, you can always install "linux-generic" for the stock Ubuntu kernel. You'll be given a choice of kernels at boot.
<oniaiki> or change kernel parameters that will screw up things on the LL kernel
<Eickmeyer> Also, you're not running Ubuntu Studio 18.04 LTS unless you have the backports PPA enabled.
<OerHeks> why would kvm replace a kernel?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> KVM is built-in to the kernel.
<oniaiki> Ok, Then I might be ok. I am a FreeBSD guy, and just learning about UbuntuStudio. It does have all Audio/Video Production stuff just right out of the box. Thanks for the help.
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
 * Eickmeyer heads to bed
<oniaiki> It has been working great with my AKAI LPD8,LPK25 and EWI-USB. those work amazingly.
<studiobot> Saltphase was added by: Saltphase
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-28
<studiobot> <Rogman> @Eickmeyer Hello, can you tell me, which PlugIns are included in your personal PPA on Launchpad?!
<OvenWerks> @Rogman: Actually it would be easiest to just go and look...
<Eickmeyer> @Rogman: My personal PPA is for packaging only, please don't use it. If I have stuff in my personal PPA, it's because I'm working on moving it to Ubuntu's repos and/or the backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-20
<Znicz> 8) (y) ♪♪♪♬
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-21
<hapibeli> as I'm used to Mint, how do I check my RAM's capabilities?
<hapibeli> sorry, on my kubuntu machine?
<oerheks> Mint?
<oerheks> interesting, they have their own channel..
<glo> miquerencia!
<glo> nnmmmmmm
<kattyb> Hello, good afternoon
<SignorGranchio> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-22
<stej[m]> just installed updates on kubuntu and everything broke basically. what's going on? studio controls got removed, got a lsp-plugins jack is held and lv2 and vst plugins are broken
<stej[m]> studio installer doesn't seem to notice anything wrong. how do I fix this?
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: "everything broke" is not very discriptive
<OvenWerks> did studio controls get removed or just relocated in the menu?
<OvenWerks> "lv2 and vst plugins are broken" broken how?
<OvenWerks> And what kind of update? within the same release or update to a new release?
<stej[m]> OvenWerks: turns out it was the backports ppa. they're doing some major restructuring it seems and it broke my installation. yes, they actually removed the ubuntu studio controls package and application and replaced it with a newer version that seems better but doesn't actually work in my system at least.
<OvenWerks> That I am interested in
<stej[m]> managed to restore functionality by disabling the ppa and rolling back to the main repo packages. still a lot of stuff are messed up though.
<OvenWerks> on my current install studio-controls ends up in "Settings"
<OvenWerks> How did controls not work for you?
<stej[m]> if i understood it correctly, the new jack package couldn't get dependencies resolved so it got held and thus the new controls couldn't actually start the jack server
<stej[m]> normal jackctl would still work though
<OvenWerks> that does not make sense
<OvenWerks> controls does not use anything that is "new" so far as jack is concerned
<stej[m]> indeed it does not. i'm just telling you what i experienced. i had the package lsp-plugins jack held due to dependencies problem and the other 2 packages i mentioned eariler were broken and couldn't be resolved.
<OvenWerks> However, if you have reverted it is unlikely we will find out.
<OvenWerks> that I am aware of, I think Eickmeyer[m] is working on that
<stej[m]> i could launch jack server through qjackctl just fine. but the new "studio controls"  application couldn't start a server
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Are you Dave?
<stej[m]> nope, not dave. anyway, and now that i've reverted, my plugins are a bit messed up and i've lost autojack functionality
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Did you try "sudo apt full-upgrade"?
<stej[m]> no, i did not. the update notification came through discover and i just clicked update all without paying attention
<stej[m]> the package installation broke right there, through discover. so i consider it a major problem.
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: No, it's failure to follow instructions. I'm posting a blog post about it right now. Be patient.
<stej[m]> well, i didn't really receive any instructions to follow. i'll happily try updating again, following the instructions because i really liked the hypothetical new functionality that i didn't get to experience.
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: I'll be uploading a fix shortly. Have some patience.
<OvenWerks> Studio-controls has probably only been tested in one machine. So any bugs would be of great interest.
<stej[m]> alright, for now i have the backports ppa disabled, and i'll be trying it again after the fix and blog post i suppose. can give you some feedback on the new app if you wish, sure
<stej[m]> assuming it actually works next time
<OvenWerks> :)
<stej[m]> any idea as to why jack won't auto start on login any more after the downgrade btw?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls is still there? (or there again)
<stej[m]> yep, reinstalled the main package. works fine when i launch manually
<OvenWerks> The one possibility is that the config file needs to be removed
<stej[m]> removed my autojackrc script, but that didn't fix. not sure where the ubuntustudio controls config is
<OvenWerks> That was it
<stej[m]> well, that didn't fix it i'm afraid.
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Did you use ppa-purge to remove the backports PPA?
<stej[m]> no. reckon i should?
<Eickmeyer> Absolutely. That's the only way to guarantee you'll be downgraded from whatever is in there.
<stej[m]> alright. will give it a try
<Eickmeyer> "sudo apt install ppa-purge" "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports"
<stej[m]> need to re-enable it for the purge to work i suppose? getting "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntustudio-ppa backports"
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, just reenable it but don't do the upgrade.
<stej[m]> alright
<stej[m]> worked up to a point
 * stej[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/lDitNFUbUgYQIIsRMYTwXVvZ >
<stej[m]> these are the main problematic packages that were giving me trouble on the upgrade too if i recall
<stej[m]> this line in particular:  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/lsp-plugins/lsp-plugins-r3d-glx.so', which is also in package lsp-plugins-common 1.1.19-0ubuntu1~20.04.1
<stej[m]> was the reason initial upgrade though discover couldn't complete
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Ok, there's actually a simple fix: keep the backport PPA, remove anything lsp-plugins, and re-add it.
<stej[m]> ok, let's get this straight. so re-enable backports. then remove all lsp-plugins packages and then do the upgrade?
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<stej[m]> let's see
<Eickmeyer> In the meantime, the lsp-plugins packaging fix is on the way.
<stej[m]> ok, the problem clearly was between lsp-plugins-common and -jack. purged both of them plus -ladspa now
<stej[m]> best way to fully upgrade now would be..?
<Eickmeyer> Remove lsp-plugins-common, then you should be able to upgrade it.
<Eickmeyer> The packaging fix I uploaded should fix that issue completely.
<Eickmeyer> It will remove lsp-plugins-common. Thing is, the Debian team did the packaging slightly different than I had in the past.
<Eickmeyer> That caused the unforseen error.
<stej[m]> alright, quick fix at least. i meant is there some meta package to install that will take care of the entire upgrade dependencies, or just reinstall now the ones i removed previously manually?
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Unfortunately, no. You'll just want to reinstall the lsp-plugins package.
<Eickmeyer> Which is essentially the metapackage for the entire lsp-plugins suite.
<Eickmeyer> I can ping you in here when it's done building/publishing.
<stej[m]> not doing it now then? waiting for the new package. ok
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Well, you *can* do it now if you want, but you'll get another upgrade notification soon. Now that the -common package is removed, that should kill the conflict.
<h00k> So, I read an article about a newer sound system (that would replace jack?) -- does that ring a bell for anyone?
<Eickmeyer> h00k: You might be referring to Pipewire. Do you have a support question?
<h00k> Pipewire. That was it. That was my question for now, thanks!
<h00k> I suppose my next question, maybe not suited for here, would be to see if/what -studio will.... oh nevermind, KDE is coming, isn't it?
<Eickmeyer> h00k: Yes, in 20.10. Direct upgrades will not be supported, you'll have to do a clean install.
<h00k> Understandable. Neat.
<stej[m]> Eickmeyer: something remains broken i'm afraid. all the packages installed seemingly, but the new studio controls still can't start jack server.
<stej[m]> any ideas?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^
<stej[m]> i did delete autojackrc and reboot to be sure
<h00k> stej[m]: I had something similar, ps to see if jackd is running,
<h00k> never mind, you probably took care of it if it was ^
<Eickmeyer> Definitely a question for OvenWerks.
<h00k> stej[m]: does jackd show up as running?
<stej[m]> nope. got only an autojack zombie process
<h00k> I'm officially out of ideas
<stej[m]> i don't get it. qjackctl still works just fine. i get the server up there no problem
<stej[m]> it's only studio controls that can't start it
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: There might be some other stuff that needs to be fixed, be patient and wait for OvenWerks. He's the Studio Controls developer.
<Eickmeyer> This is a 2.0 release, there might be some bugfix releases necessary (2.0.1, etc.)
<stej[m]> yea, dont let me waste your time. i'll discuss it with OvenWerks when he's back
<stej[m]> OvenWerks: the problem seems to be in the commands the new studio controls send. as I said, i can start and stop jack from qjackctl. and when i start it, studio controls show it as running. but can't stop it either.
<stej[m]> so both start and stop functionality seems broken in studio controls
<OvenWerks> h00k: jackd has nothing to do with it
<h00k> neat
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: killall -9 autojack
<OvenWerks> then before anything else...
<OvenWerks> from Studio-controls in the system settings tab change debug level to extra
<stej[m]> autojack: no process found
<stej[m]> so that wasnt the problem
<OvenWerks> that was just to be sure
<OvenWerks> then start jack
<OvenWerks> This should restart autojack
<stej[m]> alright, logging set to extra. tried starting jack, no go. where's these logs at?
<OvenWerks> cat ~/.log/autojack.log |pastebinit
<stej[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rr7bMBwN4R/
<OvenWerks> Ok... that is not helpful...
<OvenWerks> does autojack show with ps at all?
<OvenWerks> maybe start autojack from the commandline
<stej[m]> not familiar with the ps command. in running processes i just see an autojack zombie process if that helps
<stej[m]> sorry, i'm kinda new to linux. you'll have to eli5 some stuff
<OvenWerks> thats ok. open a terminal and just type autojack. I want to know if there is any text that makes sense there
<OvenWerks> It looks like there is something funny with it finding out what audio devices are available... which is odd because studio-controls uses pretty much the same code.
<OvenWerks> and that works for you
 * stej[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/yeDknJebxArwYrLjdGnkmgnL >
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: do you have a phones device set up in studio-controls?
<stej[m]> can't say i understand how the new phones system works. there is a pch,0,0 by default and i just selected no action
<stej[m]> should i assign a device?
<OvenWerks> It looks like.
<OvenWerks> perhaps PCH doesn't exist on your system
<stej[m]> aaaand that was it
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: looks like it is good we have not done a release announcement yet.
<stej[m]> assigned an existing device, still as no action and now it runs fine
<OvenWerks> Ya, my mistake.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Cool. I'm working on a post for the main site.
<stej[m]> alright, thanks a lot for the live support guys. i'll check the new cool stuff now and report back if anything else doesn't work
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: I was trying to get around an HDMI device ending up as default which causes other problems
<stej[m]> blacklisted devices are supposed to be passed through to pulse or it's just there to stop usb devices from being autobridged?
<OvenWerks> blacklisting means that device should not show up anywhere in controls.
<OvenWerks>  so can't be used as jackmaster or added as extra devices. But the main reason for adding that was USB devices like webcams
<stej[m]> got it. hdmi devices can be bridged in now or that functionality still not ready?
<OvenWerks> hdmi can be bridged (or should work I don't have one :)
<OvenWerks> but hdmi will have longer latency than the jack setting
<OvenWerks> (it is forced to hdmi standard of 4096)
<stej[m]> i'll be testing that one now. ok, thanks again. dont let me keep you anymore.
<stej[m]> really appreciate all the support
<OvenWerks> it's a two way street, thank you for testing
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: Fix for lsp-plugins package has been published, feel free to re-add that.
<stej[m]> Eickmeyer: great
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: confirmed... lsp installs.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Perfect.
<stej[m]> OvenWerks: hdmi devices still don't get bridged in at reasonable buffer size at least. other than that everything seems to be working fine and my idle dsp usage seems to be down a couple % which is always good
<stej[m]> Eickmeyer: new plugins package installed. seems to be working fine. carla logs still give the same errors they always did which prevent some gui functions from working in certain plugins though.
<stej[m]> Error opening file /usr/lib/lv2/gx_colwah.lv2/manifest.ttl (No such file or directory)
<stej[m]> Error opening file /usr/lib/lv2/gx_wah.lv2/gx_colwah.ttl (No such file or directory)
<stej[m]> lilv_plugin_get_name(): warning: Plugin <http://guitarix.sourceforge.net/plugins/gx_colwah_#_colwah_> has no (mandatory) doap:name
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: do they get bridged at all?
<OvenWerks> (hdmi devices)
<stej[m]> i see them in the controls application, i bridge them, they ignore me. that's how it's always been
<OvenWerks> do you have the device name of one of your hmdi devices?
<OvenWerks> is there an HDMI,0,0?
<OvenWerks> Oh, is there a monitor plugged into it... does the monitor have audio out?
<stej[m]> got 3,0 7,0 8,0 and 9,0
<stej[m]> none of them working
<stej[m]> all these devices are pluggin in monitors. they never appear in carla as available outs though
<OvenWerks> Do they have audio circuitry of any sort?
<stej[m]> i suppose. i mean, they're working just fine when jack isn't running
<OvenWerks> as in sound coming from them then.
<stej[m]> how can sound come out of them when i cant route it to them?
<OvenWerks> I mean when jack is turned off
<stej[m]> yea, i'm using them with pulse
<stej[m]> and it's one of my big gripes. got to kill jack whenever i want audio out to a tv
<stej[m]> they still work through alsa btw even when jack is running of course. can aplay to them, use them in vlc etc.
<stej[m]> they just dont get bridged to pulse
<OvenWerks> does: zita-j2a -d hw:HDMI,3,0 -r 48000 -p 4096 -n 2
<OvenWerks> give you a bridge?
<OvenWerks> (or an error would be a start)
<OvenWerks> oh, with jack running of course
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: A better place to ask for help with lv2-plugins would be #lau (Linux Audio Users). We don't develop those here.
<OvenWerks> If the one you use for TV is not 3,0, choose that one instead
<Eickmeyer> stej[m]: It looks like your issues have more to do with the guitarix plugins though, so again, that's not something we can really help with here.
<stej[m]> OvenWerks: ok, got a bridge with that command. and it kind of works
<stej[m]> extremely low quality sound coming out of it
<OvenWerks> what doesn't work
<stej[m]> it sounds like it's 8bit or something and very low sound level
<OvenWerks> odd
<OvenWerks> ok, ctr-c in that terminal (to stop it
<OvenWerks> and lets try each of the others
<stej[m]> yea ok, i'm an idiot. sorry for that. i connected the input to it, was picking up the sound from mic
<stej[m]> sounds just fine
<stej[m]> so only prob is that it doesnt create the bridge through studio controls
<OvenWerks> which should be using pretty much the same commend
<OvenWerks> assuming logging is still at extra, maybe do: cat ~/.log/autojack.log |pastebinit
<stej[m]> on it
<stej[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GkVBPs8FQS/
<OvenWerks> 192000??
<stej[m]> yea, i do 192/512/3. been working great in previous version
<OvenWerks> but why?
<OvenWerks> are you speaking to bats?
<OvenWerks> doing radio conversion?
<stej[m]> gotta do 128 samples for decent latency at 48k
<stej[m]> doing 192/512 is a workaround for that, which works with all the interfaces i got connected
<stej[m]> 48/128 gives me a ton of xruns
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: ok.
<OvenWerks> it does not look like it is even trying to start the hdmi bridge
<stej[m]> got a new bug btw, i'm losing the output to one of my interfaces when i patch in hdmi apparently. or could be unrelated to the patching
<stej[m]> never had any such issues in previous version
<stej[m]> the bridge just gets removed
<stej[m]> yep, the error persists. kept trying it. i've lost the UR22 interface. this is the relevant log part. should be in previous pastebin too
 * stej[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/lGxbMGcFeqYZNVjlsJXMzsKI >
<OvenWerks> so out of the four devices, which one is the conputer one?
<stej[m]> Generic is an onboard realtek and there's 2 usb interfaces. ur22 and g6. plus the hdmi that i disabled again
<stej[m]> master is the realtek atm. usb devices bridged in
<OvenWerks> For the moment HDMI will probably not work. It doesn't work because the sub devices are spead out instead of serial.
<stej[m]> can live with that. got used to it anyway. but what about losing the ur22? that never happened before
<OvenWerks> So if you choose HDMI,3 it will try looking at the info for HDMI,9
<OvenWerks> I'm still looking :)
<stej[m]> blacklisting the rest of the hdmi outputs could help then?
<OvenWerks> I don't think so
<stej[m]> alright, giving up on hdmi. let's fix the usb error
<OvenWerks>  The problem is the first one HDMI,3 is becoming HDMI,0
<OvenWerks> because it is the first one.
<stej[m]> i get it, it's all jumbled up. add it to the list for a future revision
<OvenWerks> with the UR22 does the bridge vanish or it just doesn't connect right?
<stej[m]> it's vanished completely now. initially it was shown in studio controls as having only 1 channel and then when i restart the server it's completely gone.
<stej[m]> if that helps
<OvenWerks> and could you change your phones device to Generic,0,0 as a start. Then apply then restart jack
<stej[m]> did and now i lost a channel in the g6 interface too
<OvenWerks> Then, cat ~/.log/autojack.log |pastebinit again
<stej[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NS7jCkngqR/
<stej[m]> yep, now g6 is gone as well completely
<OvenWerks> So g6 and ur22 are both USB?
<stej[m]> yep
<OvenWerks> do they show up in: ls /proc/asound?
<stej[m]> yeh
<OvenWerks> Back in a bit, my son needs me for a sec
<stej[m]> of course
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: That is going to have to be it for this afternoon. My wife is home and we have a BBQ at friends next. I at least have two of the problems figured out and can work on them.
<OvenWerks> Oh... I think I just figured out the last problem.
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: The last problem will probably get fixed first.
<stej[m]> thanks mate, i'll look you up tomorrow, see if we can sort it out then. can work on the windows machine in the meantime, no big deal.
<stej[m]> enjoy your evening
<OvenWerks> you may wish to turn you logging level back down to info or warning.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-23
<dabblerdude> Hello, I'm currently running Ubuntu 18.04x LTS. Is this release deprecated?
<dabblerdude> Ubuntu Studio 18.04, I mean.
<Suedeneedshelp> I have people in arizona hacking and spying on my every single move on my pc. please help!
<Eickmeyer> Suedeneedshelp: That's off-topic for this channel, and I don't even know wherer to refer you.
<Suedeneedshelp> so much help
<Suedeneedshelp> referrals pleazse. im new to linux, just trying to enjoy without being a toy
<Suedeneedshelp> will pay money for a wizard.. this is not cool
<Eickmeyer> Try joining the ##linux channel, they might know where to go. We just have no way of helping you here.
<Suedeneedshelp> ok ty
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-24
<Liberated_artist> Hello I have trouble installing Wine on the system. have tried to follow instructions video on you tube. it didn't help
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install wine?
<Liberated_artist> WOW its installing!
<Liberated_artist> thanks OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> thats about as far as I can help... I have used that much to open an install *.exe to get the files in it.
<OvenWerks> but nothing beyond that
<Liberated_artist> I'm using Dell Inspiron 11 - 3148, the wifi adapter is not working. If i reinstall windows it works fine. Any solutions for this.
<OvenWerks> best to ask in #ubuntu I think. There are a lot more people hanging around there.
<Liberated_artist> Will try there. Thanks
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-26
<gax1985i> Hello folks. I have a quick question for you. Could you tell me which kernel is being used for Ubuntu Studio 20.04 ?
<gax1985i> I am trying to decide between Pop! OS 20.04 and Ubuntu Studio 20.04. I will be using it for music production
<gax1985i> Is it kernel version 5.4 (vanilla) ?
<Artist1991> Could not find Wine Gecko. HTML rendering will be disabled.0009:err:mshtml:create_document_object Failed to init Gecko, returning CLASS_E_CLASSNOTAVAILABLE0009:err:msxml:doparse Failed to create parser context
<Artist1991> How to install wine-gecko? I have trying to install lightroom using wine. this is the error "Could not find Wine Gecko. HTML rendering will be disabled.0009:err:mshtml:create_document_object Failed to init Gecko, returning CLASS_E_CLASSNOTAVAILABLE0009:err:msxml:doparse Failed to create parser context"
<oerheks> !info wine-gecko
<ubottu> Package wine-gecko does not exist in focal
<oerheks> !info wine-gecko bionic
<ubottu> Package wine-gecko does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> maybe you need to build it yourself https://wiki.winehq.org/Gecko#Building_Wine_Gecko
<oerheks> i would install rawtherapee or darktable, as raw image editor
<Artist1991> Its there on studio. but im not used it to it.
<Artist1991> im a slow learner :(
<oerheks> expand your experience :-)
